# Knitting Tea Party - 23rd March 2012 and The Lost Hour



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00pm GMT on Friday 23rd March 2012 and time to start this weekend's Knitting Tea Party for fun and light inconsequential chatter over cakes and a cuppa.

This weekend the UK leaps forward into Spring by changing the clocks to _British Summer Time_, or BST. We celebrate _The Weekend of The Lost Hour_ by dumping a boring job, I've taken polishing the brass off my schedule, which hour would you most like to lose? There are lots of Lost Hour events this weekend, all of them are much more fun than house-work!

It's _Malaysian Race weekend_ and 7:00a.m., in Kuala Lumpur. Third practice at the Sepang International Circuit is in a few hours and my beloved McLarens are going well. If anyone missed it, I've posted an egg cosy for petrolheads, it's located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68651-1.html

With Easter only a couple of weeks away, it might make a nice gift for the race fans in your household.

I'm re-posting the link to the film celebrating 165 years of Cartier for anyone who's missed it. _L'Odysee de Cartier_ is one of the most sublime works of art ever:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Cartier?v=yaBNjTtCxd4

I love it!

Last week I was asked about _Steak and Kidney Pie_, it's a British classic, so I'm starting this weekend's party with my receipt and a couple of variations, I hope you enjoy it. Next week I'll put _Steak and Kidney Pudding_ on the menu, another great speciality of ours.

*Steak and Kidney Pie*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*

1 lb (450g) stewing beef (shin, flank, chuck or skirt)
6 oz (170g) ox kidney
2 tbs plain flour
2 tbs tomato puree
2 tsp mixed dried herbs
1 large onion, coarsely chopped
10 Imp. fl. oz (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) water
1 oz (30g) butter
salt and pepper

Shortcrust pastry
1 egg, beaten

*Method:*

Dice steak and kidney, then toss in the seasoned flour.

Fry the steak and kidney briskly in hot butter until well-browned and sealed on the outside. Put on a plate to one side.

In the remaining butter, fry the onion until pale gold.

Pour the water into the pan and stir well to de-glaze, add the tomato puree and herbs and stir again. Add the meat and bring to the boil. Reduce the heat, cover and gently simmer for two hours.

Line a 9" (22.5cms) oven-proof pie plate or dish with pastry and chill in the refrigerator for thirty minutes, pile in the hot cooked steak and kidney and cover with pastry, sealing the edges. Brush with the beaten egg to glaze.

Bake in a pre-heated oven at 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6 for about thirty minutes, or until golden brown.

_Notes:

The secret to a great pie is time, a low temperature and using the coarsest steak available, the rougher the better; if you simmer it for longer, the flavour just improves.

Once cooked the pie filling can be frozen in individual portions for later use, simply allow it to thaw out and heat it either on the hob or in the microwave before using, you may need to add a little more water._

*Steak and Ale Pie*

The night before, put the diced steak into a bowl, pour over it a bottle of good ale, cover and place in the refrigerator overnight. The next day, pat the meat dry, toss in the seasoned flour, use the beer in place of the water.

*Steak, Mushroom and Oyster Pie*

Substitute the ox kidney for 8 ounces of good mushrooms, adding them with the onion. Put the filling into an unlined dish, lay eight fresh oysters on the surface and cover with puff pastry.

Bake at 425degF/220degC/Regulo 7 until the pastry is golden brown.

_This is a real London classic, we use oysters from Whitstable on the North Kent coast._

I hope you enjoy this simple classic receipt.
Dave


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks lovely as usual.
I think I will try the Steak and Mushroom pie without the 
oysters. When Mum made oyster stew I'd would just have the broth and crackers. If you dissect one of the lumps it is green inside!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm amazed to be here so early. I had been wondering when the Brits go on summer time. Question answered.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

This weekend the UK leaps forward into Spring by changing the clocks to British Summer Time, or BST. We celebrate The Weekend of The Lost Hour by dumping a boring job, I've taken polishing the brass off my schedule, which hour would you most like to lose? There are lots of Lost Hour events this weekend, all of them are much more fun than house-work!


I would dump the first hour of the morning! I would never miss the trying to wake up and get going- all the way to the coffee pot!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> This weekend the UK leaps forward into Spring by changing the clocks to British Summer Time, or BST. We celebrate The Weekend of The Lost Hour by dumping a boring job, I've taken polishing the brass off my schedule, which hour would you most like to lose? There are lots of Lost Hour events this weekend, all of them are much more fun than house-work!
> 
> I would dump the first hour of the morning! I would never miss the trying to wake up and get going- all the way to the coffee pot!


I agree with you about the morning, but I am a tea drinker.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll go for the steak and mushroom. Lots of stewing. I can do that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yummy receipts as always. Three more grandsons ( #1, #4,#6) this weekend. They informed me they haven't been here for like ever and ever. Lots of fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rainy and cool this evening in northwest ohio - finally have the puppies trapped in their box and they have finally stopped whinning and gone to sleep. i couldn't leave them out in the rain but couldn't leave them run around the living room. i'll let them out when the get awake so they can eat puppy chow and nurse.

someone came tonight and looked at the females - she is trying to talk her husband into it. 

i will be glad when the puppies are gone - i will miss them - i have enjoyed them - but it is getting a little much right now. hopefully they can go outside a little tomorrow.

sam


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Let's have another great tea party this weekend. Sam's puppies are growing. Spring has sprung. 
Kathy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'll go for the steak and mushroom. Lots of stewing. I can do that.


Time is the secret ingredient!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Looks lovely as usual.
> I think I will try the Steak and Mushroom pie without the
> oysters. When Mum made oyster stew I'd would just have the broth and crackers. If you dissect one of the lumps it is green inside!


Hope you enjoy it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm amazed to be here so early. I had been wondering when the Brits go on summer time. Question answered.


First Sunday after the beginning of Spring.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yummy receipts as always. Three more grandsons ( #1, #4,#6) this weekend. They informed me they haven't been here for like ever and ever. Lots of fun.


Have a great time with them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> rainy and cool this evening in northwest ohio - finally have the puppies trapped in their box and they have finally stopped whinning and gone to sleep. i couldn't leave them out in the rain but couldn't leave them run around the living room. i'll let them out when the get awake so they can eat puppy chow and nurse.
> 
> someone came tonight and looked at the females - she is trying to talk her husband into it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll send them all to good homes.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Let's have another great tea party this weekend. Sam's puppies are growing. Spring has sprung.
> Kathy


Hi Kathy

And which hour do you enjoy losing?

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, were you really up at six AM having hot wings and drinks, or are you pulling our legs again?


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Sam the pups will be gone before you know it. I know how cute they are but 7 x poopies isn't!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

TGIF!!!! What a long week! I think I need to decide which one of the "flag drinks" I want to try first! It is a gorgeous day today in the Pacific Northwest still cool but the sun is wonderful! I just got home from work and luckily I drove the convertible to work (hoping the partly sunny was more than that). It totally was, the sun was out all day! It was a lovely drive home (even with traffic). Now to go back and read all the posts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, this is unusual. The TP I got was from Sept. 23! Now I am on the correct place and it is only 2 pages. I can handle that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I'm going to have to make the steak and ale pie for dinner one night, that'll make DH extremely happpy. 
Use a dark ale?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Yummy receipts as always. Three more grandsons ( #1, #4,#6) this weekend. They informed me they haven't been here for like ever and ever. Lots of fun.
> ...


I will. They help with the barn chores as well as the cooking. I"ll have to show them how to make Ben's Pizza.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, were you really up at six AM having hot wings and drinks, or are you pulling our legs again?


Oh yes, I deal in truth!

I'm up at six most mornings, I'm disgustingly cheerful with it too, I have been described as insufferable!

Third practice at Sepang is at 5:00 a.m., UK time, the BritMex eggs I posted last week are on the menu. We'll be tucking into _Ben's Breakfast Pizza_ with the qualifying at 8:00 a.m.

This is a petrolhead household!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

HI Everyone--It has been overcast today in Loves Park, Il. Just think yesterday it was 84 degrees-today it is around 65. The hour I would like to lose is the hour between 3-5 pm today-the rain had my knee joints and feet hurting so bad I could have cried. My DH rubbed my feet for me and it really helps. The feet always hurts anywhere from one day-two days before it rains. Once it rains the feet quit hurting! Getting old is not all it is cut out to be sometimes! Hopefully we will have a much quieter weekend than last. OH yes,, The Jr. Varsity Icemen won the State Hockey Championship 5-1. HOORAY!!! By the way SH COOPER-how is Hunter doing after his injury? Dave I loved that egg cozy.Still not able to use my arm or hand. My skating GD broke her left arm last summer. Thursday the shoulder joint started to popping;she is going to orth dr Monday. Hope all is ok with it. Hope everyone's weekend is super fun and warm!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hate DST. We didn't have it for years and then politics entered the picture


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> TGIF!!!! What a long week! I think I need to decide which one of the "flag drinks" I want to try first! It is a gorgeous day today in the Pacific Northwest still cool but the sun is wonderful! I just got home from work and luckily I drove the convertible to work (hoping the partly sunny was more than that). It totally was, the sun was out all day! It was a lovely drive home (even with traffic). Now to go back and read all the posts.


Gorgeous in London too, it was 19degC to-day. My fave is the _Green Flag_, why not start with that?

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I am often up quite early, but I'm never disgustingly cheerful. It isn't good for me to stay in hotels that don't have coffeemakers in the rooms.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'll go for the steak and mushroom. Lots of stewing. I can do that.


Sounds really good, doesn't it?

Kat


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I'm going to have to make the steak and ale pie for dinner one night, that'll make DH extremely happpy.
> Use a dark ale?


I use _Fuller's London Pride_, but any good ale will do, light lager types aren't quite so good, they don't stand up to the long cooking.

I hope you both enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sunny and warm in AZ. This state does not change to DST so I don't have to choose about what hour I 'd lose but if I did it would be the one when I have to iron,.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> HI Everyone--It has been overcast today in Loves Park, Il. Just think yesterday it was 84 degrees-today it is around 65. The hour I would like to lose is the hour between 3-5 pm today-the rain had my knee joints and feet hurting so bad I could have cried. My DH rubbed my feet for me and it really helps. The feet always hurts anywhere from one day-two days before it rains. Once it rains the feet quit hurting! Getting old is not all it is cut out to be sometimes! Hopefully we will have a much quieter weekend than last. OH yes,, The Jr. Varsity Icemen won the State Hockey Championship 5-1. HOORAY!!! By the way SH COOPER-how is Hunter doing after his injury? Dave I loved that egg cozy.Still not able to use my arm or hand. My skating GD broke her left arm last summer. Thursday the shoulder joint started to popping;she is going to orth dr Monday. Hope all is ok with it. Hope everyone's weekend is super fun and warm!


I sometimes think maturity is very over-rated!

Good news with the Jr. Varsity Icemen.

I hope both of you will soon be fully-mended and back to normal.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> HI Everyone--It has been overcast today in Loves Park, Il. Just think yesterday it was 84 degrees-today it is around 65. The hour I would like to lose is the hour between 3-5 pm today-the rain had my knee joints and feet hurting so bad I could have cried. My DH rubbed my feet for me and it really helps. The feet always hurts anywhere from one day-two days before it rains. Once it rains the feet quit hurting! Getting old is not all it is cut out to be sometimes! Hopefully we will have a much quieter weekend than last. OH yes,, The Jr. Varsity Icemen won the State Hockey Championship 5-1. HOORAY!!! By the way SH COOPER-how is Hunter doing after his injury? Dave I loved that egg cozy.Still not able to use my arm or hand. My skating GD broke her left arm last summer. Thursday the shoulder joint started to popping;she is going to orth dr Monday. Hope all is ok with it. Hope everyone's weekend is super fun and warm!


 :thumbup: for the Jr. Varsity. I hope the shoulder doesn't give her too much trouble. I think our extra warm days are over for a week or so. Still warmer than usual though.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
Due to pressure from ( NY) the rest of the world, we went back to recognizing daylight savings time and now are on the same business and network tv times as NY and some of our other buisness neighbors .

I happened to want to hold out and not conform, but apparantly NY likes us a little more now (maybe) and we do not have to feel so guilty for seeing our 11 O'clock news at 10 pm as we used to do, when we did not have to change our clocks.

Am I bitter ---- only a little  Sue/d



kac47874 said:


> Hate DST. We didn't have it for years and then politics entered the picture


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d


If I ook the meal, my little elves do the washing up afterwards! If I'm on my own, I wouldn't mind losing it either!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
> Due to pressure from ( NY) the rest of the world, we went back to recognizing daylight savings time and now are on the same business and network tv times as NY and some of our other buisness neighbors .
> 
> I happened to want to hold out and not conform, but apparantly NY likes us a little more now (maybe) and we do not have to feel so guilty for seeing our 11 O'clock news at 10 pm as we used to do, when we did not have to change our clocks.
> ...


Just saying I'm not from that part of NY. I don't like DST at all, I think it's silly to say the least.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sunny and warm in AZ. This state does not change to DST so I don't have to choose about what hour I 'd lose but if I did it would be the one when I have to iron,.


Ironing is another good miss!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
> Due to pressure from ( NY) the rest of the world, we went back to recognizing daylight savings time and now are on the same business and network tv times as NY and some of our other buisness neighbors .
> 
> I happened to want to hold out and not conform, but apparantly NY likes us a little more now (maybe) and we do not have to feel so guilty for seeing our 11 O'clock news at 10 pm as we used to do, when we did not have to change our clocks.
> ...


Do what we do, have a party and celebrate!

Dave


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening everyone, it's 5:00 in San Diego and overcast and cool, about 65 degrees. Dave I've always wanted to try steak and kidney pie; now that the boys eat like civilized people I fhink I'll give your recipe a go. I'd like to add the oysters but I know that won't fly. Don't have to worry about my gd, she's 14 and going through the vegetarian stage the girls all seem to go through at that age.
Dave, I love the egg cozies you design, but I don't think I'd use them, mostly scrambled eggs around here.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. Today has been rainy and chilly (for me) at 63degF. back to Jeans and long sleeves...no coat though.
Have a busy week end ahead. GD's 4th b-day. They live out of state, so a 21/2 hr. drive, party and drive back home. (DD that I'm going with is a dairy farmer) Them sitting/playing with the GS on Sunday. Hope it's going to be nice out as he is a handful when he can't get out and run off all the excess energy.
Just found out that we are going to be Grand parents again. Youngest DD is due around Nov.8th. This will be our 9th G-child. Also have 2 great grands. Guess I'd better get those needles and hooks busy.
Dave, I too am an early riser. DH just glares at me when the subject comes up. He is a night owl and sleeps until 2-3pm on weekends.Poor baby works a 1st shift job.
The steak and Ale or Mushroom really sounds tasty. Think I'll start it in the Crock Pot before we leave in the morning and will only have to make the crust and bake upon our return.

Kat


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I kind of like ironing, if's very meditative at times. What I'd like to lose is that hour between 3 and 4 pm when I'm completely unfocused and all I can do is tidy my desk until my brain kicks back into gear.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Well we gain an hour shortly. But I would prefer it if we got back to the before the daylight Saving rubbish. Just enjoy the lost hour.

The steak and kidney sound yummy. But its sure hard to find the kidney. Its so hard that when I see it I usual grab some.

Sam Nice that someone is interested in the puppies


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, no, Nana Caren, I was talking about the tv networks that have bought so many shares of our local networks and other media. It seems like they found it iritatig to " call home" and have to think about the time changes 

Nothing personal between us peons !  
Sue'd



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
> ...


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Kat!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Good evening everyone, it's 5:00 in San Diego and overcast and cool, about 65 degrees. Dave I've always wanted to try steak and kidney pie; now that the boys eat like civilized people I think I'll give your recipe a go. I'd like to add the oysters but I know that won't fly. Don't have to worry about my gd, she's 14 and going through the vegetarian stage the girls all seem to go through at that age.
> Dave, I love the egg cozies you design, but I don't think I'd use them, mostly scrambled eggs around here.


We're all omnivores here, boys like proper steak pies!

The cosies make good gifts with an egg cup and a little chocolate egg. Many of my motifs are transferable to other items, feel free to play with them, my cosies are just one _serving suggestion_.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> I kind of like ironing, if's very meditative at times. What I'd like to lose is that hour between 3 and 4 pm when I'm completely unfocused and all I can do is tidy my desk until my brain kicks back into gear.


I'm like that with ironing, very relaxing. Only time I'm not bothered. They think I might ask for help. Can't think of an hour I'd like to lose.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, no, Nana Caren, I was talking about the tv networks that have bought so many shares of our local networks and other media. It seems like they found it iritatig to " call home" and have to think about the time changes
> 
> Nothing personal between us peons !
> Sue'd
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone, it's 5:00 in San Diego and overcast and cool, about 65 degrees. Dave I've always wanted to try steak and kidney pie; now that the boys eat like civilized people I think I'll give your recipe a go. I'd like to add the oysters but I know that won't fly. Don't have to worry about my gd, she's 14 and going through the vegetarian stage the girls all seem to go through at that age.
> ...


The cozies make good coasters, just don't do the decreases.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Davs that's a good idea about the chocolate egg and the cozy, would make it very personal. I think the one you did for Easter is very pretty and fresh.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave for that steak and kidney pie! It sounds so simple to make. I checked my grocery store for kidney and did not see any. I am bookmarking this pie to make when they come in. Think I will make it and take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper one night! Make up a dish of carrots to go with it. Sounds so tasty too. Dont know if I would use the oyster pie recipe as we dont do the oysters -- it was not something I ever acquired a taste for.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Hello everyone. Today has been rainy and chilly (for me) at 63degF. back to Jeans and long sleeves...no coat though.
> Have a busy week end ahead. GD's 4th b-day. They live out of state, so a 21/2 hr. drive, party and drive back home. (DD that I'm going with is a dairy farmer) Them sitting/playing with the GS on Sunday. Hope it's going to be nice out as he is a handful when he can't get out and run off all the excess energy.
> Just found out that we are going to be Grand parents again. Youngest DD is due around Nov.8th. This will be our 9th G-child. Also have 2 great grands. Guess I'd better get those needles and hooks busy.
> Dave, I too am an early riser. DH just glares at me when the subject comes up. He is a night owl and sleeps until 2-3pm on weekends.Poor baby works a 1st shift job.
> ...


Congratulations, you'll be busy knitting!

I love getting up early and having a snooze after lunch, it suits me!

Cooking the meat in a slow-cooler is a real winner, time rewards!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> I kind of like ironing, if's very meditative at times. What I'd like to lose is that hour between 3 and 4 pm when I'm completely unfocused and all I can do is tidy my desk until my brain kicks back into gear.


I used to enjoy it when _Dynasty_ was on, they sort of went together!

Dave


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Congratulations, Kat!


Thank you!

Kat


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Well we gain an hour shortly. But I would prefer it if we got back to the before the daylight Saving rubbish. Just enjoy the lost hour.
> 
> The steak and kidney sound yummy. But its sure hard to find the kidney. Its so hard that when I see it I usual grab some.
> 
> Sam Nice that someone is interested in the puppies


I can cope with BST, evening sunshine on a Summer's day in a beer garden is something I can handle!

Do try the pie, it's a winner!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, As usual your egg cozy is so fun and your recipes sound very yummy, but that Cartier commercial was absolutely mahvellous my dahling!!!! 
It was so impressive that I copied the link for my great nephew, who is in the advertising business. Thank you so much!

I love the past, but I'm so impressed of the artistic and innovative age we are in right now. I almost wish I could live forever to see what they come up with in the future  Sue/d



FireballDave said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00pm GMT on Friday 23rd March 2012 and time to start this weekend's Knitting Tea Party for fun and light inconsequential chatter over cakes and a cuppa.
> 
> ...


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I loved to iron when Mary Hartman was on remember that program? And during cooking shows, makes me feel really domestic!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
> ...


Ok sounds like a plan!

Kathy


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, it's the steak and ale pie for me - think I'll use Guinness and make it when my niece and her Irish husband come for lunch. I need to clean up my kitchen/dining room -some Adelaide KP folk are coming for a knitting/crochet afternoon over a cup of coffee/tea. Stared open-mouthed at the Cartier video - simply stunning. And Nana Caren, your sunrise and gingerbread house photos are amazing. You take great shots. Wishing all KPers a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just clocking in so I don't loose the thread of the conversation, as happened last week. We are anticipating a bit of traffic chaos- they are changing the 'give way' rules early tomorrow morning.

Sam, seven is a good size litter, and they are quite big pups, so I am not surprised you have mixed feelings. It is a lot of cleaning up.

Marge- I really hope little Hobo is continuing to be well!

Darowil- hope all goes well with your visit.

NanaCaren, we have some old houses, similar sort of gingerbread, but never so many stories high. Good luck with getting the rest photographed, I am looking forward to seeing them.

We have gone from warm to a little windy, and overcast. Being Saturday many are out busy cutting the grass.

Thanks Dave! looking forward to another interesting week. Steak and kidney was my Dad's all time favourite, but the DH has never really taken to it, I would probably do individual pies! [and freeze them]

Anyone around who likes tripe? it is a favourite in our household, but in order to get it I am going to have to buy 5kg!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> Davs that's a good idea about the chocolate egg and the cozy, would make it very personal. I think the one you did for Easter is very pretty and fresh.


I really object to spending a fortune on all that fancy cardboard with Easter eggs, cosies are always well-received.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Althea, Thank you. We were sitting at a traffic light when I snapped the shot of the house. I wasn't sure it was going to turn out. 

Myfawny, We have quite a few large houses like this. I think being this large it would be hard to heat. When I take the other pictures I will be on foot. 

The munchkins have decided that it is time to eat again, at 9:15 pm.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave, it's the steak and ale pie for me - think I'll use Guinness and make it when my niece and her Irish husband come for lunch. I need to clean up my kitchen/dining room -some Adelaide KP folk are coming for a knitting/crochet afternoon over a cup of coffee/tea. Stared open-mouthed at the Cartier video - simply stunning. And Nana Caren, your sunrise and gingerbread house photos are amazing. You take great shots. Wishing all KPers a great weekend.


Guiness and other stouts work well, it's quite popular.

I think the video was worth every cent of the fifteen million Euros (US$20M) Cartier reputedly threw at the project.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Dave for that steak and kidney pie! It sounds so simple to make. I checked my grocery store for kidney and did not see any. I am bookmarking this pie to make when they come in. Think I will make it and take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper one night! Make up a dish of carrots to go with it. Sounds so tasty too. Dont know if I would use the oyster pie recipe as we dont do the oysters -- it was not something I ever acquired a taste for.


I'm sure everybody will enjoy it. Ox kidney is best if you can get it, great flavour.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I give my GC money at Easter now and they never spend it on chocolate eggs!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, As usual your egg cozy is so fun and your recipes sound very yummy, but that Cartier commercial was absolutely mahvellous my dahling!!!!
> It was so impressive that I copied the link for my great nephew, who is in the advertising business. Thank you so much!
> 
> I love the past, but I'm so impressed of the artistic and innovative age we are in right now. I almost wish I could live forever to see what they come up with in the future  Sue/d


Thanks Sue, I try to please.

One can always count on the fashion and jewellery trades to be innovative, it's what they're all about!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, you have stirred a deep seated longing in me, I must make that Kate & Sydney pie..... ooh, lovely grub. Thanks for the recipe.

Tessa.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Tea Party Friends, 
Dave, I saw that Cartier video on TV and thought it was amazing. Now I'm even more impressed knowing how long that it took to film.

NanaCaren, your sunrise photos and the Gingerbread house were beautiful. I love that style of house.

At my former job, I would be getting up at 3:30 a.m. because I started at 5:30 a.m. and worked until 3pm. Those were great hours during the summer months since I got to enjoy most of the afternoon. Unless I am called in to work at my temp job, I usually sleep in until about 9:00 since I usually am awake until midnight and then read until nearly 2:00 a.m. 

Dave, I envy you having the boys cleaning up the dishes when you cook. When my mother did the cooking, I did the clean up, and now that I'm doing the cooking.... I'm doing the clean up. Something wrong with this picture, just saying. Mom just tells me she doesn't do dishes any longer since she is retired. 

I will check back later.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Myfanwy, I have never tried tripe, my DP doesn't like it so I probably never will now. I'm curious though to know what you'll do with 5kg. Do enlighten me, please. Hope you & your DH are keeping well & not feeling cold in the wind.

Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I give my GC money at Easter now and they never spend it on chocolate eggs!!


Tell-tale stains around the mouth tell me what _The Lad_ spends his tuck money on!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, you have stirred a deep seated longing in me, I must make that Kate & Sydney pie..... ooh, lovely grub. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Tessa.


I ometimes think we forget the classics in our rush to try new taste sensations, this receipt is as classic as they get!

Will you be at the Square Tower in Portsmouth for their _Lost Hour_ celebrations? Theirs is one of the best!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Tea Party Friends,
> Dave, I saw that Cartier video on TV and thought it was amazing. Now I'm even more impressed knowing how long that it took to film.
> 
> NanaCaren, your sunrise photos and the Gingerbread house were beautiful. I love that style of house.
> ...


Thank you. The sunrise picture is while standing on my deck. I take lots of those as I am headed out to take teens to catch the bus. My #4 daughter and I often compare who got the best shot. 
If I sleep until 6am, everyone thinks I'm sick. The teens don't like that I am ready to get the day moving as soon as my feet hit the floor.
Going to watch "Star Wars" with the grandsons.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave for that steak and kidney pie! It sounds so simple to make. I checked my grocery store for kidney and did not see any. I am bookmarking this pie to make when they come in. Think I will make it and take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper one night! Make up a dish of carrots to go with it. Sounds so tasty too. Dont know if I would use the oyster pie recipe as we dont do the oysters -- it was not something I ever acquired a taste for.
> ...


I have never seen ox kidney here for sale but there is a lot of veal and beef kidneys. Occaisionaly there are pork kidneys but I am a bit on the squeamish side of those. I just need to wait a little while to have them come in to the grocery store. If I dont see any soon, I will ask the butcher to get some in. Ox kidney must be close to or the same as beef?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cartier-Awesome! So many of my favorite things included, especially diamonds!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Cartier-Awesome! So many of my favorite things included, especially diamonds!


Hi Pammie

Aint those rocks great?

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> .
> Anyone around who likes tripe? it is a favourite in our household, but in order to get it I am going to have to buy 5kg!!


Myfanwy, I love tripe, especially served with onions, milk and mashed potato. We can't buy uncooked tripe anymore and the cooked stuff from the butcher's isn't as good. I've found most folk seem to turn their noses up at the very idea of tripe .. my mother used to say you had to be brought up to tripe! (and we were)

:thumbup:


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

KateB- is tripe what you cook haggis in?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Looks lovely as usual.
> I think I will try the Steak and Mushroom pie without the
> oysters. When Mum made oyster stew I'd would just have the broth and crackers. If you dissect one of the lumps it is green inside!


I am with you. The steak and mushroom pie sounds great with out the oysters. I also ate only the broth and little crackers on Christmas Eve and New Years Eve at my grandmothers. I did buy steak today and I have some of my homecanned mushrooms. That would be perfect for Sunday.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Tea Party Friends,
> Dave, I saw that Cartier video on TV and thought it was amazing. Now I'm even more impressed knowing how long that it took to film.
> 
> NanaCaren, your sunrise photos and the Gingerbread house were beautiful. I love that style of house.
> ...


I have them trained, teamwork operates here!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Beef is good, you want something robust enough to stand up to the long cooking period.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

A few years back they (whoever "they" are) tried to have Day Light Savings Time all year long, but the problem with that was the children were going to school in the dark. Not sure why we don't keep the regular (non DST) all year long. They (again that word) used to say DST was for the farmers, but later I read that it had to do with the Stock Exchange?



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d


My DH does the same thing and then expects me to praise him for clearing the table and doing the dishes. Doing the dishes means rinsing them and putting them on the counter. Now my counter is very wet. He could just open the dishwasher and put them in as he is rinsing them. It is also best not to say anything or he gets upset that I don't appreciate his work. What work I say?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I am often up quite early, but I'm never disgustingly cheerful. It isn't good for me to stay in hotels that don't have coffeemakers in the rooms.


 :shock: this is my face in the morn, my dh is a "morning" person, and he just stays in the front of the house and i in the back till i am awake. i am not hateful, just NO talking please. besides it just doesn't compute :roll: i never would stay in a B&B because i didn't want strangers being all cheerful and talkie in the morn. and yes me too, about the coffee makers in the hotel rooms. a must. 
hope this t party is as good as last wks. which i just caught up on. 
sam, i know what you mean about the puppies being a handful, we have been used to our 15 yr old sheltie, and when we got the mad hatter (maddi) wow, we had forgotten all the puppy stuff. we love her, and she cracks us up all the time, but wow, i wouldn't want any more than one puppy at a time. i know the babies will go to great homes. they are so beautiful. chubby babies.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: wannabear-Know what you mean; Like Dave I am up usually very early. I have my two cups of coffee, and then I can face the world!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> A few years back they (whoever "they" are) tried to have Day Light Savings Time all year long, but the problem with that was the children were going to school in the dark. Not sure why we don't keep the regular (non DST) all year long. They (again that word) used to say DST was for the farmers, but later I read that it had to do with the Stock Exchange?


The daylight savings time came into practice among the Allied nations during the WW1 as a means of saving coal. Additional benefits were later proven to be evident and so the practice continues among many countries.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Thanks Dave--We felt pretty good when the temp. was in the high seventies, and not damp! I am not complaining just wish I was able to move around better. Arthur is not invited, but it seems as though he always shows up! :XD:


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

This is my first tea party...even though I drink coffee. I've read through all the posts and I hope to try the Steak and Kidney Pie. I'm not sure about finding kidney though. We can't even get lambchops in my town in the middle of the world. 

What is the schedule for the tea party? Is it weekly? I'd like to be able to tune in earlier in the conversation. I'm not sure I'd have anything to say, but I'd like to tune in. 

Thanks for the opportunity to chatter a bit. 

..Chad


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink:nanacaren-- Thanks for the well wishes ! She was tying her brother's skates and she heard it pop. Not sure what's going on. She's only 12. Hope it settles down so she can continue her skating. We'll know Monday.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Welcome Chadleyb-Hope you find the tea party as enjoyable as I do. Lots of friends here to encourage, listen,keep me laughing, and Fireball Dave and Sam are the greatest in keeping me informed about so many things of interest. Welcome and hope you enjoy the Tea Party!!! :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Early to bed-early to rise makes a person healthy, wealthy, and wise--isn't that how the saying goes? Well I'm calling it an early night. been up too long today as it is. Have a great chat, and i'll catch up in the morning. Good night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I am often up quite early, but I'm never disgustingly cheerful. It isn't good for me to stay in hotels that don't have coffeemakers in the rooms.


I'm right there with you, if we ever end up on a trip together I'll room with you, we can be grumpy till the coffee's done together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d


My DH gets the trash next to the trashcan on the counter, he can get it the dishes in the sink but not the trash in the can, go figure. :wink:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I made it to page 7! Had to watch Wuthering Heights before I could join you. That one and Jane Eyre have been a couple of my favorite movies for a long time. Those Bronte sisters were good writers.

Dave, I think John would enjoy the steak and kidney pie, being half English, but I've never seen kidneys in our markets. So I may have to stick with steak and mushroom pie. I'm thinking John had it once in one of the pubs.

I wonder why we in the U.S. don't celebrate the Lost Hour? I'd gladly give up an hour of housekeeping any day. Ironing I don't mind. DH does the dishes so that's no problem.

Sue, any time you want to share your favorite Hungry Girl recipes, I'd appreciate one or two.

Is anybody finding the large Cadbury eggs? All I've seen this year are tiny ones, too small for an egg cup.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, once again, I had to figure out how to get on the Tea Party this evening. This time, I wrote now the information!!! Maybe that WAS my "lost hour". We set our clocks back last week and then with the cloudy skies and some rain,it still seemed to be the same time. However, today was sunny and lovely so it was good having the sun around here longer. Whatever happened to the Chocolate coconut cream eggs we used to have? And they were always decorated beautifully as well. Many shops would icing "write" the person's name on the egg. My mouth waters for them. One year we ordered them from a candy shop in another state, but although they were not decorated, they were delicious. They are too big for Dave's egg cosies, however.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, once again, I had to figure out how to get on the Tea Party this evening. This time, I wrote now the information!!! Maybe that WAS my "lost hour". We set our clocks back last week and then with the cloudy skies and some rain,it still seemed to be the same time. However, today was sunny and lovely so it was good having the sun around here longer. Whatever happened to the Chocolate coconut cream eggs we used to have? And they were always decorated beautifully as well. Many shops would icing "write" the person's name on the egg. My mouth waters for them. One year we ordered them from a candy shop in another state, but although they were not decorated, they were delicious. They are too big for Dave's egg cosies, however.


Dave mentioned Easter being here shortly and that made me think about the beautiful chocolate covered coconut cream filled Easter eggs that were always available. Ohhhhh, so good!!! I think I've had another "lost hour" here because I typed about writing down the information re KPTea Party as "now" instead of the word "down". I'm so sleepy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I remember the Sugar Eggs that my moms friend used to make. They were made in a mold with some kind of sugar, then she created a scene inside the egg with frosting and decorated the outside also. They were gorgeous but soooo sweet you didn't eat them, just looked at them.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d
> ...


Some men don't do even that. Just put an old large towel on your counter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > 1artist said:
> ...


Whenever my hubby used to load up the dishwasher, I would have to go behind him and reload how he put the dishes into the dishwasher. There is an optimal way to load the dishes to maximize every wash load. Most of the time, there is a diagram with the dishwasher instructions as to how to load the dishes. If he cleared the table, then that was fine. I preferred to load the dishwasher myself.

He was unsafe around the stove in his last few years at home so I made sure that I was the one who did the cooking. Except, I would let him make his own breakfast, but then I had to immediately check that he remembered to turn off the stove. He melted many cooking utensils and burned many dishes of foods. He is now in a nursing home and his meals are cooked for him! haha, it is more peaceful around here as I can eat if and when I please or not at all!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

The film for the Cartier celebration is, indeed, astounding. Beautiful to watch. Thanks, Dave, for the link.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chad - fireball dave begins the new tea party every friday at 6:00pm edt - and yes - it generally runs the whole week - and then a new one starts - dave will add the link at six this coming friday and off we go.

welcome to the tea party - join in the conversation - we love having new people. start a new thread if you like - share any recipes you like. we are a great group of eaters and knitters.

sam



Chadleyb said:


> This is my first tea party...even though I drink coffee. I've read through all the posts and I hope to try the Steak and Kidney Pie. I'm not sure about finding kidney though. We can't even get lambchops in my town in the middle of the world.
> 
> What is the schedule for the tea party? Is it weekly? I'd like to be able to tune in earlier in the conversation. I'm not sure I'd have anything to say, but I'd like to tune in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for the info thewren. I'll have to look for and watch it every week. 

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, or g'day depending on where/when you are. I'm off to sleep, since I have to finish off my trench in the morning. Sam, glad the pups are doing well, we have a litter of Shitzues next door the same age, big size difference though. They are so much fun to play with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera65 - what kind of a trench are you digging - for what reason?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, or g'day depending on where/when you are. I'm off to sleep, since I have to finish off my trench in the morning. Sam, glad the pups are doing well, we have a litter of Shitzues next door the same age, big size difference though. They are so much fun to play with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chad - call me sam - all my friends do.

sam



Chadleyb said:


> thanks for the info thewren. I'll have to look for and watch it every week.
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hi Myfanwy, I have never tried tripe, my DP doesn't like it so I probably never will now. I'm curious though to know what you'll do with 5kg. Do enlighten me, please. Hope you & your DH are keeping well & not feeling cold in the wind.
> 
> Tessa.


Hi Tessa!
I am hoping it will come already boiled once- the green stomach is a bit off putting. As I get on quite well with the butcher I will ask him to divide it up into 500g portions. Keep one fresh. and deepfreeze the rest. I like the traditional English receipt- 'tripe and onions' or 'tripe a la Lyonnaise', according to my 1960 Mrs Beeton. 
The Samoan receipt, after the second boiling is to fry some onions with the tripe, and add coconut cream. 
I am well aware many people can't get past the vision of what the offal meats were, but I happen to like most of them.
A very salutary lesson for my two brothers and me in our teens was butchering a cow we had had killed. We had to use the car, and three turns on the block and tackle to get her suspended. What is held inside in volume, is quite astounding. I am happy these days to leave any butchering to Fale [the DH], although I am prepared to joint my own chickens. Not for nothing was Dad a Scot!!
Thanks for the thought, the wind is chill only because we have been around 24C again for a day or two- our little house holds the summer heat, and we have fairly small rooms, so winter is not a problem, apart from the wet and mud the two dogs trail in!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so glad that you posted the Steak & Kidney Pie recipe (sorry but receipt to me is the wrong word to use, it is not a true English word for recipe). I just love steak & kidney pie. My mother always made it during the winter when we grew up in England. Alas none of my family like the kidney, but my youngest son does love liver and bacon so I will have to make that one night (rather weekend when I have more time). I will save this in my bookmark.

Thanks again Dave for the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I guess most good Scots [I started to type who can stomach haggis, think I will keep the pun!] who like haggis, have overcome the issue with the offal meats. I am rather partial to Fale's receipt with onion and coconut cream. I can't recall my Mum ever cooking it. We had bought a half beef to freeze, and the tripe came with it. This was about 1972, so I went to the copy I had access to at the time- Good French Cooking [I think] by the Comtesse Guy de Toulouse Lautrec other wise known as Mapie. Have loved it ever since. Personally I have more problems with very fatty anything!

I noticed in passing, but didn't write down, someone was asking about the sheep's stomach. I have been too long gone from Scotland to know the word, but there is bound to be one, and I think it is not known as tripe. but happy to be corrected!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think interior parts are as available around here. I do remember my dad eating calf brains and duck eggs, sweetbreads(not a dessert),liver, kidneys,boy parts and heart and tongue. I did taste the duck egg once but thought it was too strong.
I did see chicken feet in the store! I can't imagine how you cook them or how to serve them? Maybe as a garnish with the nails painted and olives on the toes???


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I am often up quite early, but I'm never disgustingly cheerful. It isn't good for me to stay in hotels that don't have coffeemakers in the rooms.
> ...


I don't answer the phone in the morning. But now I swim every day and so I have to talk to people by 10:30 a.m.. When I traveled I did like B&Bs because there was personal contact for one who otherwise traveled alone.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good evening fellow KPers. It is 10:05 p.m. here in So Cal at the beach. It rained last weekend and it has been cold and overcast all week. My bed is right under the window and all I had on it were shears. It was downright cold and too bright in that there is a light on the walkway. So on Monday I went to Bed Bath & Beyond and purchased black out, insulating draperies. They came today but I couldn't find anyone to hang the rod so I decided to do it myself. AND I DID. Then I steamed the 6 shears and the 4 draperies. And hung them all. To say I am exhausted would be an understatement. I am vertically challenged so it was up on the ladder, and then I had to put a board across the bed because I was unable to reach the top of the rod. I hope my arms are not charley horsed tomorrow.

So I'm off to a soaking bath with a scotch & soda, then to bed. And I hope to sleep throught the night - in a nice dark room.

Speak again in the a.m.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> I don't think interior parts are as available around here. I do remember my dad eating calf brains and duck eggs, sweetbreads(not a dessert),liver, kidneys,boy parts and heart and tongue. I did taste the duck egg once but thought it was too strong.
> I did see chicken feet in the store! I can't imagine how you cook them or how to serve them? Maybe as a garnish with the nails painted and olives on the toes???


".... nails painted and olives on the toes???" Thank you for the visionary and my late night LOL moment.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello TP friends! It is supposed to be a sunny Saturday tomorrow so am getting up early and going on a hike with a friend near the Sauk River. It should be beautiful! A long week! I'm ready to be outside in sunny weather! I will get behind in my reading of TP postings! Have a great weekend! j


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am still work on the 1st of the baby afghans that I need to make but now I need one less because my brother's boss & his girlfriend lost their baby. I may still make the 4th one to have as an extra one because with all of the young cousins you never know when you might need one. We have had warm temps all week but Friday it only got to 65 F & lots of rain off & on most of the day. This gives me bad headaches so I sleep alot. (the rain not the warm temps.) Off to bed now will talk to everyone later. Goodnight or day which ever you have.
Lisa


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Too tired ... going to bed now. I've been playing online bridge on pogo in between knitting rows. Does anybody else out there play bridge ... it would be fun to meet some KP people for a bridge match sometime. 

..Chad


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to do an entrelac dishcloth. It was listed as an easy way to learn entrelac. Well, it is a little confusing. I'm going to put it away for the night and then see it again in the morning. I hope everyone has a good night.

Yes, Dave, those are beautiful rocks! Wish I had one!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

6:30 in London and we enjoyed third practice at Sepang, the boys are on the bakery run. Qualifying is at 8:00 and we're in a good mood.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> This is my first tea party...even though I drink coffee. I've read through all the posts and I hope to try the Steak and Kidney Pie. I'm not sure about finding kidney though. We can't even get lambchops in my town in the middle of the world.
> 
> What is the schedule for the tea party? Is it weekly? I'd like to be able to tune in earlier in the conversation. I'm not sure I'd have anything to say, but I'd like to tune in.
> 
> ...


Good morning and welcome to the _Knitting Tea Party_, coffee is allowed, as are cocktails! Join in and have fun, how about telling us a bit about the area you live in? We're into travelogues!

I hope you like the pie, mushrooms in a pie are great, pick a good flavoursome variety.

We keep going right through the week, then I start a new party at 11:00pm London time on a Friday, a time that seems to work for most people.

Dave


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

The chicken feet idea is too funny. We used ti slaughter our own meat when I was growing up, and my thrifty grandparents didn't waste a thing. I can live the rest of my life and not eat head cheese or brains again, though I did enjoy liver til my doc outlawed it.
Good night everyone. Tomorrow I need to find baby yarn for two soon-to-be sailor babies, both boys. Have a lovely sleep.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Well, I made it to page 7! Had to watch Wuthering Heights before I could join you. That one and Jane Eyre have been a couple of my favorite movies for a long time. Those Bronte sisters were good writers.
> 
> Dave, I think John would enjoy the steak and kidney pie, being half English, but I've never seen kidneys in our markets. So I may have to stick with steak and mushroom pie. I'm thinking John had it once in one of the pubs.
> 
> ...


Proper pie on your next visit, I know one or two places that do good ones!

_The Lost Hour_ is a great excuse for a party, I'll be going to one this afternoon. No need to dust, it's had less time to settle!

Lindt make nice little egg cup sized eggs, nice chocolate too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone who missed the receipt, here's my _BritMex Eggs_, ideal for Formula One at five in the morning.

*BritMex Eggs*
_Serves: 4 humans or 2 teenage petrolheads_

*Ingredients:*
4 corn tortillas, cut into thin strips
3 tbs (45ml) Vegetable oil
1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter
2 large tomatoes, de-seeded and roughly diced
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 mild chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
4 eggs, beaten with 2 tbs (30ml) milk
1 tbs freshly chopped coriander
grinding of sea salt

*Method:*
Heat the oil and fry the tortilla strips until golden. Drain on absorbant paper and set to one side (see note below).

Melt the butter in a large pan and saute the tomatoes, onion and chilli until softened, but not coloured.

Add the tortilla strips and coriander to the pan and pour the beaten eggs over the top. Cook, stirring often, until the eggs are just setting.

Serve immediately with a grinding of sea salt over the top.

_I sometimes cheat and simply open a bag of tortilla chips, nobody will ever notice you've saved yourself five minutes!_

This morning - I cheated!

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Made it down to London late yesterday afternoon and can't believe the glorious weather. Up early, waking to the sound of the birds chirping away. This neighbourhood has a lot of magnolia trees that are in full bloom, and the colour in the gardens is so welcoming. Expect to be out sightseeing with my friends, at least down to the Embankment and do hope to maybe stop in a pub for some traditional English fare. I've already had steak and ale pie earlier this week, and it was as good as I remember it. Also had a fantastic carvery at a pub with my brother up in Durham. Surprised too that part of it was pease pudding. Remember that was mentioned in a previous TP. Needless to say, had to go back for seconds.
Have to stop by a newsagents too as I have my orders to stock up on chocolate. I don't want to wait until Heathrow as their prices are way high. I've been very good and not eaten any because I gave that up for Lent. That was a real sacrifice. Usually I really indulge on choc when I am over here. 

Was happy to get down to London for these couple of days. The rest of my stay was definitely not a vacation! But my mother's house is cleared and gone. Got the call from the solicitor yesterday morning that the monies had changed hands and the sale was completed. Such a relief for me (hoped it would all be done before I left the Northeast) and for my brother, also over from Canada, and of course my dear mother. For her, and for all of us, that is a chapter of our lives that is at an end. I am still coming to terms with the fact that my "home base" here is gone now.
Tomorrow I fly back to the States, but already looking forward to October when I hope to be back and that time for a vacation.
Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad things went as well as could be expected Sue. 

Enjoy your stroll, The Embankment looked great on Wedneday afternoon and the weather forecast for to-day is even better!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

someone came tonight and looked at the females - she is trying to talk her husband into it.

i will be glad when the puppies are gone - i will miss them - i have enjoyed them - but it is getting a little much right now. hopefully they can go outside a little tomorrow.

sam[/quote]

Hi Sam will we get to see pictures of the puppies before they are adopted? Oh PlEASE OH PLEASE!!!!!
Have a great day and chat later.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So that's what that Cartier film was. It came on during regular programming and had no name (for those of us who've not been gifted with enough Cartier to recognize the red box). I thought it was the longest commercial I'd ever seen; have seen shortened versions since. Thanks for educating me. And enjoy the tea party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Well, I made it to page 7! Had to watch Wuthering Heights before I could join you. That one and Jane Eyre have been a couple of my favorite movies for a long time. Those Bronte sisters were good writers.
> 
> Dave, I think John would enjoy the steak and kidney pie, being half English, but I've never seen kidneys in our markets. So I may have to stick with steak and mushroom pie. I'm thinking John had it once in one of the pubs.
> 
> ...


I haven't found them in any of the usual places. I might end up having to go to the chocolate shop.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This Cartier commercial is the most incredible commercial I have ever seen! And I'm in the ad business


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think that The Weekend of the Lost Hour is a marvelous tradition! Ufortunately in Arizona it could never happen because our time never changes. But if it did a household chore would be at the very top of my list.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Dave, here in Southern California it is 4:06 ama and I jsut read your steak and ale pie to my husband and he seems to like the idea....I don't like loosing one second let alone one hour. I just want it back right now!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who missed the receipt, here's my _BritMex Eggs_, ideal for Formula One at five in the morning.
> This morning - I cheated!
> 
> The teens have used up the crescent dough. As I was reading the TP this morning #6 grandson said he wanted to make this. He made me go back a page because he wasn't finished reading everything. We will also be cheating. Gotta love the little ones.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dori: I am so glad that you are settling in and it can be very cold on the coast like that. The mornings are often overcast until nearly noon. The beauty makes it worthwhile.
Finding some like-minded people makes it easier too. It's tough to learn to be alone when you have for many years shared you life with someone you loved. It can be fun too

Hobo is still refusing food and seldom hits the water too,
Maybe I'm just used to active eaters. He does cling an awful lot so. To me he acts like he doesn't feel too good. 
I came home exhausted today so I went to bed. It is now
0430am and I am up with the heat up full blast. Arthur still
plagues my legs a lot, making movement nearly impossible until the sun gets up good. So I do my computer stuff and knit or read until then. So long- Will check in to see what you all are up to later.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok for those who have asked here is a link to a recipe for haggis.

Haggis is made witha sheeps stomach as the bag.

http://haggishunt.scotsman.com/recipe.cfm?recipe=6


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: Dori-I know what you mean by being challenged-i have to use a stool , ladder, reacher when I go to do something. I am so thankful the maintanence man helps me with high things-He' over 6ft tall, so all he has to do is raise his arms. Not being a whimp, but I have to be really careful with my knee replacements, and arthiritis stiffness. I so appreciate the help. My SIL lives in sunny So.Cal. When I go out htere, the hard part is coming back! Plus I love the ocean. Enjoy it for me!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dori: I am so glad that you are settling in and it can be very cold on the coast like that. The mornings are often overcast until nearly noon. The beauty makes it worthwhile.
> Finding some like-minded people makes it easier too. It's tough to learn to be alone when you have for many years shared you life with someone you loved. It can be fun too
> 
> Hobo is still refusing food and seldom hits the water too,
> ...


Hi Marge! Sorry to hear about little Hobo. At least he has to know he is loved, now. Far too early in the day for sun, but I will wish you a lovely sunny Saturday. We of course are early in the Sabbath.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :roll: deescrafty--all this talk about body parts of animals reminds me how boring I must be when it comes to food. I think I will stick to my fried (I mean baked) chicken, potato salad, fried sweet potatoes, cornbread, collard greens, and homemade macroni and cheese, along with some good ole southern sweet tea! Yes, i'm diabetic, and no I don't get to enjoy these foods except on occassion.My mom always said I was a finky eater. I'm satisfied with that!HAHAHA. Do you make baby clothes for sailor families? You have a beautiful smile and Im sure whoever gets the baby items will love them.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the picture Dave. Is this the embankment spoken about? I lvoe this site where KP's send in photos. For those of us that are not able to travel, it sure broadens our world. Maybe one day I will be able to post a picture. I still can't get a pic to post on my profile!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am a london born person.I love steak and kidney pies and puddings but they have to be home made.Not much fun now making them as i am now on my own.Keep the good old English food going barbara


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poldera65 - what kind of a trench are you digging - for what reason?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


My landlord hurt his back and needs trench about 6 inches wide and about 8-10 inches deep for a pvc pipe line. I finished getting it dug, now just have to clean it out and level it a bit. I'm going to dig a couple of post holes also for some gate posts. My day's going to be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Ok for those who have asked here is a link to a recipe for haggis.
> 
> Haggis is made witha sheeps stomach as the bag.
> 
> http://haggishunt.scotsman.com/recipe.cfm?recipe=6


When I was home last year, for the first time in 55 years, I made a point of trying the Haggis where ever possible [and Salmon]. Most people nowadays would go straight to the Supermarket, or a good butcher to get one- no mucking around with the guts. In NZ we normally can find only tinned, and even in Auckland for me I know only where to find it some 40k's to the north of where I am living. [the tinned variety]. So thanks for the link- I will be adding it to my vegetarian receipt!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Glad things went as well as could be expected Sue.
> 
> Enjoy your stroll, The Embankment looked great on Wedneday afternoon and the weather forecast for to-day is even better!
> 
> Dave


Love the picture.

The BritMex Eggs were enjoyed. Blake (#1) ate his before he got to the table, went back for more. Adian (#4) thought it needed a bit more of a kick. Ethan (#6) said his tortillas should have stayed crunchy. The teens haven't made an appearance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I made it to page 7! Had to watch Wuthering Heights before I could join you. That one and Jane Eyre have been a couple of my favorite movies for a long time. Those Bronte sisters were good writers.
> ...


Hi NanaCaren- up a bit early, can only blame my insomnia- we haven't gone onto winter time quite yet. I am not even looking at chocolate eggs this year. I did notice a huge pile of Lindt golden bunnies, but it is very important that I concentrate, the next two fortnight's budget on replenishing my seriously depleted store cupboard. 
With the sugar issues, I am back to having to read the backs of the labels on the tins of things. Am still waiting for the right moment to ring around the Healthfood shops in a hunt for a local source of the coconut flour. Fale has been coming through to listen to his radio, or cassette collection, with me, in the sitting room, where I prefer to do my computing- because of the height of the desk. Because he is going deaf, this means that the whole room reverberates, when he is listening!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> rainy and cool this evening in northwest ohio - finally have the puppies trapped in their box and they have finally stopped whinning and gone to sleep. i couldn't leave them out in the rain but couldn't leave them run around the living room. i'll let them out when the get awake so they can eat puppy chow and nurse.
> 
> someone came tonight and looked at the females - she is trying to talk her husband into it.
> 
> ...


What kind of puppies do you have? I have been so busy latley that I must have missed your big announcement. I guess a while ago if they are up and running around.

It is cool and rainy here in Mi also, Temps are dropping down ton the 40's and 50's next week. Kinda glad for tht as I made a coming home outfit for my new GS being born on Monday and now I know he will be able to wear it home with the wether being chiller than what we have had.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Nana J, good morning. How are things going? It is overcast here we are expecting some train in the afternoon. The grandsons have requested checking on the cows to see how they are doing. This means riding around in the runabout in the fields. If it rains LEGO will be the afternoon enjoyment. Except for Blake he will practice guitar.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

For those who want to know the options available with meat, here is an interesting book:

http://www.amazon.com/Odd-Bits-Cook-Rest-Animal/dp/158008334X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332591657&sr=8-1


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We see Tripe in the grocery stores here in Texas often, but I don't think I've seen many of the other offal meats other than liver really. Even Heart and Tongue that mom used to cook for dad you don't see anymore.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave: Many thanks for the Steak and Kidney pie recipe! I've always been curious as to what was in it and never found the time to search out the recipe! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poldera65 - what kind of a trench are you digging - for what reason?
> ...


Dear Kaye, I think you have to be one very caring tenant!! We also are lucky to have a good relationship with the landlord. He lives in Melbourne Australia, so we are not constantly being inspected, which is seriously how I prefer things to be! Got the DH's beanie finished been hunting for suitable patterns for DK four needle socks. Found one where I have to donate to Medecins sans frontieres, which I thought was a good cause so I have down loaded, but have yet to pay up!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hi NanaCaren- up a bit early, can only blame my insomnia- we haven't gone onto winter time quite yet. I am not even looking at chocolate eggs this year. I did notice a huge pile of Lindt golden bunnies, but it is very important that I concentrate, the next two fortnight's budget on replenishing my seriously depleted store cupboard. 
With the sugar issues, I am back to having to read the backs of the labels on the tins of things. Am still waiting for the right moment to ring around the Healthfood shops in a hunt for a local source of the coconut flour. Fale has been coming through to listen to his radio, or cassette collection, with me, in the sitting room, where I prefer to do my computing- because of the height of the desk. Because he is going deaf, this means that the whole room reverberates, when he is listening!!![/quote]

I know what you mean about the room vibrating. I am the only one in the house not hard of hearing. Maybe Fale would use headphones so the music isn't as loud for you. My local health food store will do their best to get in products if I ask. I have been shopping with them since they opened years ago. They have gotten in coconut sugar as well. I plan on trying it this weekend. I will check sugar before and after. I have to start reading labels again as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nana J, good morning. How are things going? It is overcast here we are expecting some train in the afternoon. The grandsons have requested checking on the cows to see how they are doing. This means riding around in the runabout in the fields. If it rains LEGO will be the afternoon enjoyment. Except for Blake he will practice guitar.


Good morning too!! I think I see why the grandsons have requested to do the cows!!!, I can hear the leaky down pipe so the expected rain has to be here as well. Your temperatures appear to have been a bit up and down, on my weatherbug- but I hope Spring is firmly established. The cows have calved? or are they due? I recall you mentioned the sheep would have the barn for lambing, how are they coming along? This all makes me very nostalgic for Rotorua [geyserland] where I grew up from age 11- we had 16 acres, and access to a further 4. Sadly my father forced the sale when he and mum split.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We see Tripe in the grocery stores here in Texas often, but I don't think I've seen many of the other offal meats other than liver really. Even Heart and Tongue that mom used to cook for dad you don't see anymore.


I noticed on the telly last night that a lot of the offal meats are simply unobtainable in a lot of the US. And it is obvious from photographs, and TP comment that many have no garden at all let alone stock.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> I loved to iron when Mary Hartman was on remember that program? And during cooking shows, makes me feel really domestic!


Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman
I do remember-- what a goofball program! I got hooked.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> For those who want to know the options available with meat, here is an interesting book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Odd-Bits-Cook-Rest-Animal/dp/158008334X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332591657&sr=8-1


Looks like an interesting book.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > For those who want to know the options available with meat, here is an interesting book:
> ...


Yes, we agree, it looks interesting. I have not been so interested yet that I would actually buy the thing . . .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fale has been coming through to listen to his radio, or cassette collection, with me, in the sitting room, where I prefer to do my computing- because of the height of the desk. Because he is going deaf, this means that the whole room reverberates, when he is listening!!![/quote]

I know what you mean about the room vibrating. I am the only one in the house not hard of hearing. Maybe Fale would use headphones so the music isn't as loud for you. My local health food store will do their best to get in products if I ask. I have been shopping with them since they opened years ago. They have gotten in coconut sugar as well. I plan on trying it this weekend. I will check sugar before and after. I have to start reading labels again as well.[/quote]

I must offer him my head phones, tomorrow [or more accurately later today- Sunday] I probably have been doing it the wrong way round, with the headphones attached to the lap-top. At a quick glance I need a single plug set of head phones- I should have a set I inherited from Dad, but they are not in this room, will leave the search for later!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d
> ...


Mine will fold a basket of clothes, put about half away and leave the other half and unmatched socks in little piles. Short attention span, I guess.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00pm GMT on Friday 23rd March 2012 and time to start this weekend's Knitting Tea Party for fun and light inconsequential chatter over cakes and a cuppa.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. The Cartier ad was a stunner. Beautifully executed. Thank you for posting that too.

CharleneM


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > 1artist said:
> ...


Mine will hoover, but never dust, and he usually empties MY dishwasher FOR ME. Why is it men always need to be praised for doing any household chore? Mine likes me to come and admire anything he does + we have 'fairies' who do other jobs like cleaning the bathroom, dusting, cleaning the oven, etc ..... must have, because he doesn't know who else does it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > rainy and cool this evening in northwest ohio - finally have the puppies trapped in their box and they have finally stopped whinning and gone to sleep. i couldn't leave them out in the rain but couldn't leave them run around the living room. i'll let them out when the get awake so they can eat puppy chow and nurse.
> ...


As Sam has obviously not yet spotted your question, they are Labradoodles- and look a real bundle of mischief, I think they are coming up to 5 weeks now. Sam posted a photo of each of them, last TParty, 16th March, sorry I don't have the page recorded, but it may have been around about page thirty, and if you scroll through a large posting of seven mostly black puppies is very obvious!!!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Gunner has fully recovered from his injuries and is as full of energy as ever! We have been having work done on out laundry room / powder room (a total make-over except that we kept the old appliances and "throne") and Gunner has been totally enjoying all the company.

I attached 2 photos taken with my phone, one of the room with the floor removed (beams and dirt) and another of the new tile floor. We have a really old house by US standards (built in 1700s) and everything is a challenge that requires something else to be done! Next, replace the floor between that room and the front (and only) door with reclaimed old growth white oak floorboards. We will have to live elsewhere for a few days while that is going on. We can't have the dog and cat wandering through the not quite dry finish!



carol's gifts said:


> HI Everyone--It has been overcast today in Loves Park, Il. Just think yesterday it was 84 degrees-today it is around 65. The hour I would like to lose is the hour between 3-5 pm today-the rain had my knee joints and feet hurting so bad I could have cried. My DH rubbed my feet for me and it really helps. The feet always hurts anywhere from one day-two days before it rains. Once it rains the feet quit hurting! Getting old is not all it is cut out to be sometimes! Hopefully we will have a much quieter weekend than last. OH yes,, The Jr. Varsity Icemen won the State Hockey Championship 5-1. HOORAY!!! By the way SH COOPER-how is Hunter doing after his injury? Dave I loved that egg cozy.Still not able to use my arm or hand. My skating GD broke her left arm last summer. Thursday the shoulder joint started to popping;she is going to orth dr Monday. Hope all is ok with it. Hope everyone's weekend is super fun and warm!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It was page 30 on the button. Good memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Mine will [vacuum] and not dust, eat and seldom wash up- no dishwasher-no room for one- BUT he is brilliant at helping with preparing the food from scratch. Like the pumpkin he harvested and prepared the other day, watermelons, potatoes, getting mussells out of the shell. Preparing his fish which I have to buy for him with only the scales removed... the list goes on...


----------



## barbiedollforu2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing-sounds delicious.
They should move the clock every week.
Good reason to celebrate with delicious food-enjoy,enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It was page 30 on the button. Good memory.


Thanks for the complement Wannabear. How are things with you, I seem to recall you mentioning you had had a stink day a wee while back.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning too!! I think I see why the grandsons have requested to do the cows!!!, I can hear the leaky down pipe so the expected rain has to be here as well. Your temperatures appear to have been a bit up and down, on my weatherbug- but I hope Spring is firmly established. The cows have calved? or are they due? I recall you mentioned the sheep would have the barn for lambing, how are they coming along? This all makes me very nostalgic for Rotorua [geyserland] where I grew up from age 11- we had 16 acres, and access to a further 4. Sadly my father forced the sale when he and mum split.[/quote]

The cows will calf in May. The rain has started early. The pigs are in the barn as they are due first. The sheep have a few more weeks before they need to come in. As long as I didn't make mistake.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This Cartier commercial is the most incredible commercial I have ever seen! And I'm in the ad business


The imagery is stunning and laden with symbolism. I think it's the timing that really makes it work, the directors were given the space to make it flow smoothly from one sweeping image to the next. You should see it on a big cinema screen!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Thanks for the picture Dave. Is this the embankment spoken about? I lvoe this site where KP's send in photos. For those of us that are not able to travel, it sure broadens our world. Maybe one day I will be able to post a picture. I still can't get a pic to post on my profile!


Yes, it is the _Victoria Embankment_ on the North side of the River Thames, it is paired with the _Albert Embankment_ on the South side. _Cleopatra's Needle_ is one of three huge Ancient Egyptian obelisks outside the country, the others are in Paris and New York.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Glad things went as well as could be expected Sue.
> ...


It was looking great on Wednesday.

I'm glad the _BritMex Eggs_ went down well, I didn't want to blow everybody's heads off, a couple of boys I know add some chilli sauce to theirs!

_Ben's Breakfast Pizza_ was a huge success with the qualifying session, tell him we all think he's a little star!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yes, we agree, it looks interesting. I have not been so interested yet that I would actually buy the thing . . .[/quote]

i am going to check the local library. If I like it then I'll buy it but, it is a cook book. I have a thing for cook books.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Gunner has fully recovered from his injuries and is as full of energy as ever! We have been having work done on out laundry room / powder room (a total make-over except that we kept the old appliances and "throne") and Gunner has been totally enjoying all the company.
> 
> I attached 2 photos taken with my phone, one of the room with the floor removed (beams and dirt) and another of the new tile floor. We have a really old house by US standards (built in 1700s) and everything is a challenge that requires something else to be done! Next, replace the floor between that room and the front (and only) door with reclaimed old growth white oak floorboards. We will have to live elsewhere for a few days while that is going on. We can't have the dog and cat wandering through the not quite dry finish!
> 
> ...


1700's is an archaeological site here!! interested to see your photos- the paw prints could be the latest design statement!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning too!! I think I see why the grandsons have requested to do the cows!!!, I can hear the leaky down pipe so the expected rain has to be here as well. Your temperatures appear to have been a bit up and down, on my weatherbug- but I hope Spring is firmly established. The cows have calved? or are they due? I recall you mentioned the sheep would have the barn for lambing, how are they coming along? This all makes me very nostalgic for Rotorua [geyserland] where I grew up from age 11- we had 16 acres, and access to a further 4. Sadly my father forced the sale when he and mum split.


The cows will calf in May. The rain has started early. The pigs are in the barn as they are due first. The sheep have a few more weeks before they need to come in. As long as I didn't make mistake.[/quote]

That Barn of yours sounds a real boon. Along with that wonderful Hobbit House!!! [Root Cellar]


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, Myfanwy. Thanks for asking. I am fine, all is well. Summer is galloping toward us here in North Carolina. Storms last night again but no tornadoes near me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes, we agree, it looks interesting. I have not been so interested yet that I would actually buy the thing . . .


i am going to check the local library. If I like it then I'll buy it but, it is a cook book. I have a thing for cook books.[/quote]

Me too, I had to build two special book shelves to house my collection of Recipe books, lol...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We see Tripe in the grocery stores here in Texas often, but I don't think I've seen many of the other offal meats other than liver really. Even Heart and Tongue that mom used to cook for dad you don't see anymore.
> ...


So very true. We've been sensitized over the years to look on those meats as unclean or unpalatable, where as a few generations ago families were happy to have them and wasted nothing. 
They did the food revolution on television here where Jamie Oliver came over and 4th grade children had no idea that ketchup came from tomatoes or that french fried came from potatoes, so so sad.
We are lucky, we get along very well with our landlord. The live next door but basically leave us alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Hi, Myfanwy. Thanks for asking. I am fine, all is well. Summer is galloping toward us here in North Carolina. Storms last night again but no tornadoes near me.


Glad to hear you have avoided[?] tornadoes. I would not like to be living where they frequent!!! We do get little twisters though I have just reminded myself, and the occasional water spout, some silly boaties recently steered into one with their camera recording- they were ok but it was a very foolish thing to do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It was looking great on Wednesday.

I'm glad the _BritMex Eggs_ went down well, I didn't want to blow everybody's heads off, a couple of boys I know add some chilli sauce to theirs!

_Ben's Breakfast Pizza_ was a huge success with the qualifying session, tell him we all think he's a little star!

Dave[/quote]

Adian added hot mango salsa to his, a favorite condiment of Chrissy's. Must try chill sauce next time. 
I saw Ben yesterday and told him next time he is here he can read all the comments about his breakfast pizza. He is now counting down to next weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


probably the fault of the Pet and Stock food industries. I sure hope they are not being wasted although of course there have been things like the CJD scare


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was looking great on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm glad the _BritMex Eggs_ went down well, I didn't want to blow everybody's heads off, a couple of boys I know add some chilli sauce to theirs!
> 
> ...


Adian added hot mango salsa to his, a favorite condiment of Chrissy's. Must try chill sauce next time. 
I saw Ben yesterday and told him next time he is here he can read all the comments about his breakfast pizza. He is now counting down to next weekend.[/quote]

Where can I find the recipe for the breakfast pizza?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was looking great on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm glad the _BritMex Eggs_ went down well, I didn't want to blow everybody's heads off, a couple of boys I know add some chilli sauce to theirs!
> 
> ...


Adian added hot mango salsa to his, a favorite condiment of Chrissy's. Must try chill sauce next time. 
I saw Ben yesterday and told him next time he is here he can read all the comments about his breakfast pizza. He is now counting down to next weekend.[/quote]

Hi again NanaCaren!! you can tell your Ben, that I hope my Ben grows up as interested in the kitchen as he is. I have a photo of Ben about one year old with a walrus moustache of Marmite. [yeastextract- not sure if you have anything like it in the States, I know it always causes a lot of comments amongst my American aquaintances]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It was looking great on Wednesday.
> ...


Where can I find the recipe for the breakfast pizza?[/quote]

failed attempt to down load, but you spotted it NanaCaren- the request for Bens receipt. 
Must get back to bed, to rest up for a busy day- it is 2-35 am Sunday here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It was looking great on Wednesday.
> ...


Where can I find the recipe for the breakfast pizza?[/quote]

The recipe can be found here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html#1251275


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Dear purl2diva, Is that the log cabin scarf project I see draped over the back of your sofa? If so, I'm the only one in my group of friends who bought the pre-assembled yarn kit to have actually started and FINISHED it!!!! Aren't we proud of ourselves? And you have my everlasting respect as well, cause I know what was involved...........claire


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave, thank you for the Cartier videos. I got caught up in the painting of love. ;-) The recipes sound yummy. It is 9:34 here in KY and haven't had breakfast, although I have been up for a few hours. Thanks again for hosting our tea party!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> Dave: Many thanks for the Steak and Kidney pie recipe! I've always been curious as to what was in it and never found the time to search out the recipe! Can't wait to try it out.


I hope you enjoy it, time is all it takes, the flavour has to develop.

Dave


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the beautiful Cartier video!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We see Tripe in the grocery stores here in Texas often, but I don't think I've seen many of the other offal meats other than liver really. Even Heart and Tongue that mom used to cook for dad you don't see anymore.
> ...


Offal is making a come-back in the UK, butchers are reporting increased demand.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hi again NanaCaren!! you can tell your Ben, that I hope my Ben grows up as interested in the kitchen as he is. I have a photo of Ben about one year old with a walrus moustache of Marmite. [yeastextract- not sure if you have anything like it in the States, I know it always causes a lot of comments amongst my American aquaintances][/quote]

That would be a cute picture. Not sure if we have Marmite or not. 
Ben will be on cloud 9 when he reads al the compliments.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Just clocking in so I don't loose the thread of the conversation, as happened last week. We are anticipating a bit of traffic chaos- they are changing the 'give way' rules early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sam, seven is a good size litter, and they are quite big pups, so I am not surprised you have mixed feelings. It is a lot of cleaning up.
> 
> ...


Just joining in on Sat. morn, with fog all around. Nice and quiet. but just wondered where did I miss NanaCaren's gingerbread photos? or how long it took to make the Cartier commercial. It is truly a piece of art film. d


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Dave, thank you for the Cartier videos. I got caught up in the painting of love. ;-) The recipes sound yummy. It is 9:34 here in KY and haven't had breakfast, although I have been up for a few hours. Thanks again for hosting our tea party!


Good morning, I hope you try one of the pies. You can add a dash of Worcestershire Sauce, but they don't need anything more, it should be kept as simple as possible.

Dave


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d


I have the same problem. I tell him his hand can open the dishwasher the same as mine, but it doesn't work. My biggest beef is a completely clean kitchen with ONE snack plate in the sink. Why can't it go in the dishwasher?

Dave, I guess I didn't train my household right. I like the idea if I cook someone else cleans up. I've suggest it, but only get blank stares in return.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good night all- Happy Saturday to most!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

1artist said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just clocking in so I don't loose the thread of the conversation, as happened last week. We are anticipating a bit of traffic chaos- they are changing the 'give way' rules early tomorrow morning.
> ...


The house picture is here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-63.html


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave. It looks like Kathy knows what a lot of Hoosiers don't. in that. we were on daylight savings time, and by act of legislature stoped that silly business, and remained on perpetual daylight savings time all year long, until a few years ago.
> ...


I love doing the dishes, by hand, and looking out the window over the sink.
I solve the world's problems when I do this!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good heavens, all the recipes and such good stuff. I just got back from my Pilates class ( 5:00 am in So. Cal) and can't believe how active you have been! Great Tea Party, Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> I don't think interior parts are as available around here. I do remember my dad eating calf brains and duck eggs, sweetbreads(not a dessert),liver, kidneys,boy parts and heart and tongue. I did taste the duck egg once but thought it was too strong.
> I did see chicken feet in the store! I can't imagine how you cook them or how to serve them? Maybe as a garnish with the nails painted and olives on the toes???


I love the image of the chicken feet. Good start to the morning. LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dori Sage, hope you were able to sleep better. Sounds like it could be very cold in your neck of the woods. Seems to me that you are doing great! I am also vertically challenged but that is okay by me.


Dori Sage said:


> Good evening fellow KPers. It is 10:05 p.m. here in So Cal at the beach. It rained last weekend and it has been cold and overcast all week. My bed is right under the window and all I had on it were shears. It was downright cold and too bright in that there is a light on the walkway. So on Monday I went to Bed Bath & Beyond and purchased black out, insulating draperies. They came today but I couldn't find anyone to hang the rod so I decided to do it myself. AND I DID. Then I steamed the 6 shears and the 4 draperies. And hung them all. To say I am exhausted would be an understatement. I am vertically challenged so it was up on the ladder, and then I had to put a board across the bed because I was unable to reach the top of the rod. I hope my arms are not charley horsed tomorrow.
> 
> So I'm off to a soaking bath with a scotch & soda, then to bed. And I hope to sleep throught the night - in a nice dark room.
> 
> Speak again in the a.m.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny and warm in AZ. This state does not change to DST so I don't have to choose about what hour I 'd lose but if I did it would be the one when I have to iron,.
> ...


Ding ding ding!
Another thing my mommie taught me to enjoy. 
My children shriek when I iron sheets, but love how they feel when they crawl into one of my fresh beds!
Mindless jobs, like dishes, iron, vacuum....give me an opportunity to dissect problems in my mind, and often come up with good solutions. My mommie used to say, 'whenever something devastating happens, think of what you would be doing if it hadn't happened, and do that', It has helped me cope with life, when it gets to it's worse!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Just joining in on Sat. morn, with fog all around. Nice and quiet. but just wondered where did I miss NanaCaren's gingerbread photos? or how long it took to make the Cartier commercial. It is truly a piece of art film. d


I first posted the link to Cartier's film yesterday morning on last week's thread. _L'Odysee de Cartier_ was a two year project and the filming took place between June and September 2011 in Prague, Paris, the Italian Dolomites and Spain. The original score is by Pierre Adenot.

Fifty people worked on the project including creative directors Sebastien Vacherot, Emmanuel Lalleve (who was also copywriter), Florent Imbert, and art director Seyrane Boulekbache.

Dave


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Gunner has fully recovered from his injuries and is as full of energy as ever! We have been having work done on out laundry room / powder room (a total make-over except that we kept the old appliances and "throne") and Gunner has been totally enjoying all the company.
> 
> I attached 2 photos taken with my phone, one of the room with the floor removed (beams and dirt) and another of the new tile floor. We have a really old house by US standards (built in 1700s) and everything is a challenge that requires something else to be done! Next, replace the floor between that room and the front (and only) door with reclaimed old growth white oak floorboards. We will have to live elsewhere for a few days while that is going on. We can't have the dog and cat wandering through the not quite dry finish!
> 
> ...


The new tile looks great. You will surely enjoy the "new" room. I was on a quilt cruise with some ladies from England a couple of years ago. The lady who sat next to me had a 700 year old home. That was mind boggling to me. I thought it was wonderful though. So much history.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Thank you NanaCaren, we have some of thos in this area too, but not so big.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

myfanwy--not sure if you know there are small earphones that fit right over the ear.You pug the little control box into the wall and it has a sensor that the earphones pick up on. The VA gave my DH a set, so now he can listen at his level of hearing and I can listen at mine. No more blasting the roomThe name on the earphone is SENNHEISER infraport RI100J-It says on the back made in Ireland. Maybe some of the KP's from Ireland can help you out. Hope it helps. :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: SH Cooper-Thanks for the update on Hunter. I know my friends at church will be glad for a good report. Bet you will enjoy that new floor. Like the color of it. Worl never seems to end. I've got to work on my recent pics I have downloaded in the computer to put them into separate albums. I have about 300 to do. Oh well, it's cold here again, ao I'll be inside anyway. Have a great weekend!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes, we agree, it looks interesting. I have not been so interested yet that I would actually buy the thing . . .


i am going to check the local library. If I like it then I'll buy it but, it is a cook book. I have a thing for cook books.[/quote]

Caren, I checked the link and was surprised at all the recipes that were available free. Since I don't live on a farm, I wouldn't make very much use out of it, but I'm sure you would.

I love cookbooks, also, in fact I hoard every recipe I find. I once said that if there was a recipe on a dog food can, I'd probably save it. :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

1artist, love the colors in your painting!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: 1artist--I love that picture. the colors are amazing. I always wanted to be an artist, but can't draw! My GD that skates has become interested in drawing, only she draws funny looking animals like you see on cartoons. (no she doesn't watch cartoons) She keeps her sketch notebook close at hand. When I'm driving, she's drawing. Beautiful talent that you have!! :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  :mrgreen: DorisT--That's so funny what you said about the dogfood can!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

What sort of paint is that?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


That sounds familiar. I guess I should be lucky with the help I get, but I still have to praise him for everything that he does.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DollieD said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


it is sort of a 'rose is a rose...' pity tripe can't be renamed, ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> myfanwy--not sure if you know there are small earphones that fit right over the ear.You pug the little control box into the wall and it has a sensor that the earphones pick up on. The VA gave my DH a set, so now he can listen at his level of hearing and I can listen at mine. No more blasting the roomThe name on the earphone is SENNHEISER infraport RI100J-It says on the back made in Ireland. Maybe some of the KP's from Ireland can help you out. Hope it helps. :roll:


thanks I'll follow that one up, hope you are enjoying your day Carol, I noticed your earlier post about needing help because of your knee- DH has been through that one once- won't go through it for the other knee, it was sooo bad.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This Cartier commercial is the most incredible commercial I have ever seen! And I'm in the ad business
> ...


I watched it, it's pretty cool....

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

1artist said:


> Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.


That would look nice on wall by my computer. I like the colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

1artist said:


> Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.


Monet- Waterlillies?

Have only my copy of the book by Charles F. Stuckey. The DD has seen some of them in San Francisco.
What sort of scale are you working with?- I am so used to seeing images small scale- it is a long time since I was last in an Art History lecture.

Like it!!!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

1artist, love the painting, reminds me of jellyfish.... or the lilies on my pond.

kathy


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

nanacaren--somehow I must have missed the house picture so thanks for reposting the site it was on. Would lvoe to walk thru it. is it open to the public? great house~


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Caren, I checked the link and was surprised at all the recipes that were available free. Since I don't live on a farm, I wouldn't make very much use out of it, but I'm sure you would.

I love cookbooks, also, in fact I hoard every recipe I find. I once said that if there was a recipe on a dog food can, I'd probably save it. :-D[/quote]

I save every recipe I find. I have been know to take photos of recipes while waiting in the doctor/dentist office. I then download to my computer.
I used to make my own dog food years ago. The children thought it was awful that if it smelled good, they should be allowed to eat it.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

myfanwy-I am glad I had them done, otherwise it was too painful to even walk one step;Problem is I still have the knee cap and there is arthritis in them, difficult to bend if I sit too long and my feet hurt from arthritis if I stand too long! Kinda like being between a rock and a hard place. Mine were both very bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello to everyone! Got a late start on the TP today; stayed up quite late watching the movie The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I had read the series and just had to check out the movie. Enjoyed the movie overall but kept thinking that if one hadn't read the the book they may find bit of it confusing. Heads up you definitily do not want children to view this film; very graphic.

Have been knitting some amigurumi animals for the GC; they absolutely love them. So far have completed 3; an owl, a chicken, and a pig. Am working on a dog right now. They are easy to do. I do think I've overdone the knitting the past few days however. My wrist is quite sore; I think it is because even though I knit daily I take my time but I've been hurrying with these toys and have just overextended.

I have an interview schedduled for Monday at a veteranarian hospital. I have working at a call center since Nov and really hope to snag this receptionist position. At the initial interview I was told that I was their first choice to hire but have yet to meet the doctor. I really hope to get this job for many reasons; one is that it sis so close to home and with gas prices rising ridiculously I could truly benefit from not having to drive much. The individuals I have met so far at the hospital are quite friendly and they have said we seem very compatible. Wish me luck! It would be full time employment vs the parttime that I have now plus in a calmer atmosphere.

Today in Georgia is beautiful; a little cooler than it has been but definitely do-able. It has been a delight to watch the GCs playing outside on their bicycles racing around the property. Everything is blooming too. I have my favorite deep purple irises in full bloom. Lovely to look at out the kitchen window. Of course with the blooming comes the pollen. We hit record high pollen count this past week. Thank goodness we had rain some yesterday to help clear out the air.

Dave as usual the recipes sound interesting however I'm trying to cut beef/beef products from our diets more and more so I probably won't try these for now. We tend to eat more and more chicken and fish now days. Last night my oldest DD prepared chicken quesadillas for our dinner. They were quite tasty.

Goodness, I'm not quite so chatty at the TP. Sam I just love hearing about the puppies. But I also know how chaotic it can be with large dog or for that matter with many dogs. I have 5; chow/lab, beagle/lab, chihuahua, jack russell/chihuahua, and a pug. Also have 4 cats. We thought we had lost one of our cats since we hadn't seen him for 4 months when lo and behold he came wandering back home this past week. We were all thrilled since he was a favorite and a sweetheart of a cat; very loving.

Well, looks like I went off on another tangent when I meant to be signing off. Hope everyhone has a wonderful day/weekend. I have to report to work today from 3pm-8pm so I'll check back later. Peace and love to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


Praise is what keeps the household happy. My grandmother always said "praise makes the men think they're the king of their castle". I find it is true.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> nanacaren--somehow I must have missed the house picture so thanks for reposting the site it was on. Would lvoe to walk thru it. is it open to the public? great house~


I will have to check. It would be nice to walk through.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My brother likes to tell me how to cook things that I have been cooking for years. I do all of the cooking & I have to clean up the mess as well.
Lisa


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You take such good care of those pups. Being from PA, I still remember the cold damp wind blowing off the lakes. 
Karen


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave (petrol head)....all,lol
Your Beef, Kidney Pie recipe sounds YUMMO and a lot like my beef pot pie except I add other veggies, peas, carrots and potatoes..all meat and all diced up small and just beef no kidneys lol..
I totally make sense?..
What I serve on the side is a nice cabbage slaw and homemade chunky applesauce...
What do you serve on the side of yours?

Hugs and God Bless you all,

Camilla


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> myfanwy-I am glad I had them done, otherwise it was too painful to even walk one step;Problem is I still have the knee cap and there is arthritis in them, difficult to bend if I sit too long and my feet hurt from arthritis if I stand too long! Kinda like being between a rock and a hard place. Mine were both very bad.


I rather suspected the DH had not got to that point yet!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Settleg: Good luck for the job, hope you land it!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave, Thanks for the Cartier U Tube, lots spent on that film. We have been seeing it here in the US, but didn't know it was a special anniversary. 
Finished your ski hat egg cosiers, a dozen. 
Cold and about to rain, finally, in California. After looking over the recipes, I think I will have a mushroom burger, little cooking today, too much to do. I like the burgers with Swiss cheese, grilled onion and mushroom with a little mound of sour cream on top. Serve open face. I count calories. 
Karen


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Karena, there are so many of us who are in the same calorie counting boat that you are in!! I never considered putting sour cream on my burger. I usually do chicken burgers or turkey burgers that agree with my stomach. 
Even though beef is a bit hard on my stomach, I will make Dave's steak and kidney pie! I will have mine with HP sauce instead of worshester sauce. A nice ceasar salad looks like it would go with the pie!!
Chicken feet are used a lot in Asian dishes. It makes for a nice rich chicken stock. Grilled and spiced, it is a good appetizer. There are a lot of cultures that also use duck feet. There are lots of recipes for the chicken feet on the internet. They are mostly found in Asian markets in the cities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Caren, I checked the link and was surprised at all the recipes that were available free. Since I don't live on a farm, I wouldn't make very much use out of it, but I'm sure you would.
> 
> I love cookbooks, also, in fact I hoard every recipe I find. I once said that if there was a recipe on a dog food can, I'd probably save it. :-D


I save every recipe I find. I have been know to take photos of recipes while waiting in the doctor/dentist office. I then download to my computer.
I used to make my own dog food years ago. The children thought it was awful that if it smelled good, they should be allowed to eat it.[/quote]

I did have exactly that problem- re the dog food, a bowl full of bits being collected for the dogs, got eaten by the DH- he obviously liked the smell, but some had been on the point of turning bad, and his tummy was quite upset afterwards. The problem is that he can be too capable in the kitchen, and he does not think to check with me first.

The puppy's towel is labeled MAILE [dog- in Samoan] in several places, because he was worried he might use the wrong towel.

The two month holiday I took last year has a lasting legacy. The DH is a lot more independent, which ultimately is a good thing, and very different from the Alzheimer's that I had been told was coming on. Thank goodness we have the new doctor!!!

Good idea to photograph the recipes I'll have to sort out the interface to the computer. I do envy you your Apple equipment- but it was just beyond my means- and you do have to balance the budget, or there are major consequences!!!...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, calories are mean things. Since there are only two of us, I started cutting a circle out of a peice of bread instead of using a one burger bun, freezing the other 5 in the package. I worked in Century City, west of LA, where the ABC Entertainment Center offered lots of food choices, Hamburger Hamlet, #35, burger served with shredded lettuce, the red hamburger relish which I cannot find in stores anymore, diced onion, the burger, with or without jack cheese, and a generous portion of guacamole on top. Avacado slices work too. Another favorite was the Anne Burger from a small restaurant that named their burgers after plays or actors. Anne Burger was a burger with Swiss cheese, spinach and the sour cream. Can't remember if I added mushrooms or Anne came that way. Also, there was a trend at one time to put cheese and mushrooms inside the burger. Careful, the cheese sometimes leaks out while cooking, and it remains very hot. 
Enjoy. 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Yep, calories are mean things. Since there are only two of us, I started cutting a circle out of a peice of bread instead of using a one burger bun, freezing the other 5 in the package. I worked in Century City, west of LA, where the ABC Entertainment Center offered lots of food choices, Hamburger Hamlet, #35, burger served with shredded lettuce, the red hamburger relish which I cannot find in stores anymore, diced onion, the burger, with or without jack cheese, and a generous portion of guacamole on top. Avacado slices work too. Another favorite was the Anne Burger from a small restaurant that named their burgers after plays or actors. Anne Burger was a burger with Swiss cheese, spinach and the sour cream. Can't remember if I added mushrooms or Anne came that way. Also, there was a trend at one time to put cheese and mushrooms inside the burger. Careful, the cheese sometimes leaks out while cooking, and it remains very hot.
> Enjoy.
> Karen


Thank you for those Ideas!! Learned about the cheese the hard way. 
Because I bake almost all the bread we use, including muffins and Hamburger buns, I am working on reducing the oil content. A little helps make the bread fresh longer.

We are pre-diabetic, and insipient gall-stones between us. Usually cooking for two only.

But hamburgers are a great treat for the DH and they do freeze well all round, patties as well as the buns.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, I checked the link and was surprised at all the recipes that were available free. Since I don't live on a farm, I wouldn't make very much use out of it, but I'm sure you would.
> ...


I did have exactly that problem- re the dog food, a bowl full of bits being collected for the dogs, got eaten by the DH- he obviously liked the smell, but some had been on the point of turning bad, and his tummy was quite upset afterwards. The problem is that he can be too capable in the kitchen, and he does not think to check with me first.

The puppy's towel is labeled MAILE [dog- in Samoan] in several places, because he was worried he might use the wrong towel.

The two month holiday I took last year has a lasting legacy. The DH is a lot more independent, which ultimately is a good thing, and very different from the Alzheimer's that I had been told was coming on. Thank goodness we have the new doctor!!!

Good idea to photograph the recipes I'll have to sort out the interface to the computer. I do envy you your Apple equipment- but it was just beyond my means- and you do have to balance the budget, or there are major consequences!!!...[/quote]

About the dog food....I have a place I shop close to me. It has basically homemade foods.
At Christmas I bought my daughter's dog, Scout, a good sized bag of homemade doggie treats.
My daughter called last nite to say, he's out of treats, and that she had laid out two Oreos to have as a treat for her. When she turned to phone me, Scout lapped up the two Oreos! I thought it was funny...and btw, they were the last two Oreos in the bag. :thumbdown:


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't believe I have actually gotten here early enough to read all the posts. I'm reluctant to drop in when I don't know what has been shared. It has been months since I posted.
I would love to try the steak and kidney pie, but unfortunately I am very allergic to all cow things. The up side of that is that I'm the only one my age I know who doesn't have cholesterol problems.
I am trying to get a lot of yarn spun in time for the mid-May opening of our new farmer's market. I have a fantastic 13 micron alpaca fleece that I am blending with a fantastic 23 micron Cormo fleece to make a soft lace weight yarn for knitting. Both fleece come from neighbors and I love knowing the names of the critters.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I did have exactly that problem- re the dog food, a bowl full of bits being collected for the dogs, got eaten by the DH- he obviously liked the smell, but some had been on the point of turning bad, and his tummy was quite upset afterwards. The problem is that he can be too capable in the kitchen, and he does not think to check with me first.

The puppy's towel is labeled MAILE [dog- in Samoan] in several places, because he was worried he might use the wrong towel.

The two month holiday I took last year has a lasting legacy. The DH is a lot more independent, which ultimately is a good thing, and very different from the Alzheimer's that I had been told was coming on. Thank goodness we have the new doctor!!!

Good idea to photograph the recipes I'll have to sort out the interface to the computer. I do envy you your Apple equipment- but it was just beyond my means- and you do have to balance the budget, or there are major consequences!!!...[/quote]

I have to label anything that is for the dog. Most of the time I am asked if things are for a certain meal. 
Alzheimer's is not fun. Mike's grandfather had it it was hard to see him become a different person. 
I photograph the recipes now because it is faster than writing it out. Which I used to do, I never liked tearing the pages out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

1artist said:


> I'd lose the hour it takes to do the dishes. Can't figure out why my DH can put the dishes nexxt to the dishwasher, but can't put them in? Hoping spring sunshine will return to NW Chicago, tomorrow. d


Mine does the same - must be a guy thing!

Hello all - hasn't been a great start to the weekend. My DH got out of bed yesterday and slipped and sprained his ankle. Had to ice pack and tensor bandage. Now he's flat on his back having a nap while I'm at the tea party. So now I'm on page 16. My bro and SIL are going to visit tomorrow or Monday (must find out when so I can prepare some vittles) SIL's on a cucumber diet . She does eat meat too but not with dairy - so it's either meat and cukes or eggs and salad. The diet seems to agree with her but it's sure hard to plan a menu.

After the lovely week we've had, it's turned a lot cooler and cloudier. Had the snow tires taken off - keeping my fingers crossed that I haven't done it too soon. Hopefully we'll be back to sunshine next week.

Sam, hope your puppies find new forever homes before they eat you out of house and home ( :lol: )


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

About the dog food....I have a place I shop close to me. It has basically homemade foods.
At Christmas I bought my daughter's dog, Scout, a good sized bag of homemade doggie treats.
My daughter called last nite to say, he's out of treats, and that she had laid out two Oreos to have as a treat for her. When she turned to phone me, Scout lapped up the two Oreos! I thought it was funny...and btw, they were the last two Oreos in the bag. :thumbdown:[/quote]

That would be funny .. I have had the same thing happen here. Our great dane was always getting things I'd put out for the GC. My daughter made cookies/dog treats with carob instead of chocolate. That way the dog didn't get sick when the grand daughter shared her cookies. It was always 1 bit for the dog and 1 bite for her.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I love doing the dishes said:


> Besides that, the warm water on your hands and wrists is supposed to be good for curing headaches. This is according to an old White House cookbook. I can't say if it works or not becasue I never get headaches.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Hate DST. We didn't have it for years and then politics entered the picture


I didn't realize that you now have DST. I hate it also. I always
tell people "I wish I lived in Indiana where there is no DST". I
guess I can't say that anymore! I guess we just have to grin &
bear it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hi again NanaCaren!! you can tell your Ben, that I hope my Ben grows up as interested in the kitchen as he is. I have a photo of Ben about one year old with a walrus moustache of Marmite. [yeastextract- not sure if you have anything like it in the States, I know it always causes a lot of comments amongst my American aquaintances]


That would be a cute picture. Not sure if we have Marmite or not. 
Ben will be on cloud 9 when he reads al the compliments.[/quote]

There was a conversation on our local tely this week about Marmite. It seems there is a shortage down under and we couldn't understand what all the fuss was about. The Marmite was flying off the shelves before they ran out. Our guys bought some to try it and from the faces they made   , it wasn't very palatable.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Caren, I checked the link and was surprised at all the recipes that were available free. Since I don't live on a farm, I wouldn't make very much use out of it, but I'm sure you would.
> 
> I love cookbooks, also, in fact I hoard every recipe I find. I once said that if there was a recipe on a dog food can, I'd probably save it. :-D


I save every recipe I find. I have been know to take photos of recipes while waiting in the doctor/dentist office. I then download to my computer.
I used to make my own dog food years ago. The children thought it was awful that if it smelled good, they should be allowed to eat it.[/quote]

That happened to me. Our dog became allergic and the vet told me to put her on a lamb and rice diet. My DD and her hubby and kids were visiting when I was cooking a leg of lamb (for the dog) and my SIL started getting hungry. He couldn't believe I was cooking for the dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again NanaCaren!! you can tell your Ben, that I hope my Ben grows up as interested in the kitchen as he is. I have a photo of Ben about one year old with a walrus moustache of Marmite. [yeastextract- not sure if you have anything like it in the States, I know it always causes a lot of comments amongst my American aquaintances]
> ...


There was a conversation on our local tely this week about Marmite. It seems there is a shortage down under and we couldn't understand what all the fuss was about. The Marmite was flying off the shelves before they ran out. Our guys bought some to try it and from the faces they made   , it wasn't very palatable.[/quote]

It is true the factory has had to close down because of the Earthquake damage- now we have a shortage of Marmite, the Australian one is called Vegemite, and does not taste the same at all
But I think it may fall in to the category of 'acquired taste'. Mind you I remember reading in an historical novel set in the Caribbean, that Bananas used to be considered also an 'acquired taste'.
I think the problem with the taste of the marmite might have been they spread it too thick!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.


Great painting, lovely colours, like a fantastical alien world.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I love doing the dishes said:
> 
> 
> > Besides that, the warm water on your hands and wrists is supposed to be good for curing headaches. This is according to an old White House cookbook. I can't say if it works or not becasue I never get headaches.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That happened to me. Our dog became allergic and the vet told me to put her on a lamb and rice diet. My DD and her hubby and kids were visiting when I was cooking a leg of lamb (for the dog) and my SIL started getting hungry. He couldn't believe I was cooking for the dog.[/quote]

Some people just don't understand that there are times the pets come first.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

janetnva said:


> I can't believe I have actually gotten here early enough to read all the posts. I'm reluctant to drop in when I don't know what has been shared. It has been months since I posted.
> I would love to try the steak and kidney pie, but unfortunately I am very allergic to all cow things. The up side of that is that I'm the only one my age I know who doesn't have cholesterol problems.
> I am trying to get a lot of yarn spun in time for the mid-May opening of our new farmer's market. I have a fantastic 13 micron alpaca fleece that I am blending with a fantastic 23 micron Cormo fleece to make a soft lace weight yarn for knitting. Both fleece come from neighbors and I love knowing the names of the critters.


Hi and welcome back! Is it possible to use lamb in place of the beef steak and kidney? Dave is that ok to substitute these? I know it likely wont taste exactly the same but.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is true the factory has had to close down because of the Earthquake damage- now we have a shortage of Marmite, the Australian one is called Vegemite, and does not taste the same at all
But I think it may fall in to the category of 'acquired taste'. Mind you I remember reading in an historical novel set in the Caribbean, that Bananas used to be considered also an 'acquired taste'.
I think the problem with the taste of the marmite might have been they spread it too thick![/quote]

I have had vegemite a very long time ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I did have exactly that problem- re the dog food, a bowl full of bits being collected for the dogs, got eaten by the DH- he obviously liked the smell, but some had been on the point of turning bad, and his tummy was quite upset afterwards. The problem is that he can be too capable in the kitchen, and he does not think to check with me first.
> 
> The puppy's towel is labeled MAILE [dog- in Samoan] in several places, because he was worried he might use the wrong towel.
> 
> ...


I have to label anything that is for the dog. Most of the time I am asked if things are for a certain meal. 
Alzheimer's is not fun. Mike's grandfather had it it was hard to see him become a different person. 
I photograph the recipes now because it is faster than writing it out. Which I used to do, I never liked tearing the pages out.[/quote]

Sorry I am not sure if what I mentioned was clear in meaning! The new doctor says it is definitely not Alzheimer's, just forgetfulness, not helped by having been a beer drinker. So life around these parts has become much more relaxed. Fale is busy getting dressed ready for church, I did suggest 9 would be better, but no, it had to be now, and it could NOT be anything he had worn before [only been there three times so far], so I am filling in time with the Tparty.

It always seems to be the bit you really wanted to read that someone has taken home with them. grrr.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DollieD said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


That's great advice, smart woman. 
I do the same thing, ironing is very relaxing, almost like meditation. I don't even mind doing the dishes by hand. I know I'm not normal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can someone please send the cabana boy over with a cold drink and a massage? Taking a lunch break before going back into the trenches, literally. lol
Got the trench done, 2 of 3 holes for 6ft telephone poles dug and one telephone pole pulled up out of the hole it was in. I think I need a nap rather than lunch. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I have actually gotten here early enough to read all the posts. I'm reluctant to drop in when I don't know what has been shared. It has been months since I posted.
> ...


Sounds like a certain modest person is a pretty fantastic spinner.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I have actually gotten here early enough to read all the posts. I'm reluctant to drop in when I don't know what has been shared. It has been months since I posted.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We see Tripe in the grocery stores here in Texas often, but I don't think I've seen many of the other offal meats other than liver really. Even Heart and Tongue that mom used to cook for dad you don't see anymore.


When I was a kid, on Friday mornings we would go to the chicken market. Live chickens would be running around. Mom would pick out one, the shocket (ritual slaughterer) would slaughter it, clean out the insides and pluck some of the feathers off. Mom would then spend lots of time that day cleaning out the pin feathers. She always used the feet in chicken soup. Don't think she took the head home. And my sister and I would share the liver which was first seared and then fried. In the regular "supermarkets" I never see chicken livers, or liver of any kind for that matter. yesterday I went to a Mexican market because they have a great selection of veggies and low and behold, they had lots of containers of chicken livers. Next time I'm there I'll get some and make chopped chicken livers. Or liver and bacon - a once a year treat due to high cholestrol.

Whatever happened to all the little chicken eggs (unmatured eggs)? Never see those anymore either.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can someone please send the cabana boy over with a cold drink and a massage? Taking a lunch break before going back into the trenches, literally. lol
> Got the trench done, 2 of 3 holes for 6ft telephone poles dug and one telephone pole pulled up out of the hole it was in. I think I need a nap rather than lunch. lol


I can understand why you need a nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > We see Tripe in the grocery stores here in Texas often, but I don't think I've seen many of the other offal meats other than liver really. Even Heart and Tongue that mom used to cook for dad you don't see anymore.
> ...


Be interesting to know where they do end up!


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > janetnva said:
> ...


Well, I've been doing it for a while, 30+\- years. I can't resist anything that is soft and fuzzy.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Dave, thank you for the Cartier videos. I got caught up in the painting of love. ;-) The recipes sound yummy. It is 9:34 here in KY and haven't had breakfast, although I have been up for a few hours. Thanks again for hosting our tea party!


What page is the link for the Cartier video?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, thank you for the Cartier videos. I got caught up in the painting of love. ;-) The recipes sound yummy. It is 9:34 here in KY and haven't had breakfast, although I have been up for a few hours. Thanks again for hosting our tea party!
> ...


Page one, in Dave's first post!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dori Sage, hope you were able to sleep better. Sounds like it could be very cold in your neck of the woods. Seems to me that you are doing great! I am also vertically challenged but that is okay by me.
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> ...


Yes, slept better b/c it was dark and a bit warmer. And my hands are stiff and painful this morning. Don't know if I can knit. BUt really proud of myself that I affixed the curtain rod and hung those curtains.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

1artist said:


> Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.


Breathtaking - thanks


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

I have recently learned and am very excited about double (reversible) knitting with 2 colors. I was wondering if anyone has tried or knows how to do this with multiple colors in a pattern. I have a beautiful floral pattern afghan I would love to make with this method, but haven't tried to figure it out yet. Any advice would be wonderful. Oh, I didn't find anything on ole reliable U-Tube. Thanks, Kay ps. I hope its ok that I first posted this on the regulr main page. I meant to put it here, you all are so terrific!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: the little chicken eggs... these little eggs are not immature chicken eggs but rather they come from the small chickens like bantum chickens. The larger eggs come from larger chickens. I would suppose (and just guessing here) that like most of everything, the economy downturn comes into play on this one. I have not seen them in the grocery stores for about two-three years now. I know that my neighbour loved using them for making her pickled eggs. She has not done any now for a couple of years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sam - they are labradoodles - five weeks old this coming monday. if you go to page 40 of last weeks tea party you should find their pictures.

sam



sam07671 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > rainy and cool this evening in northwest ohio - finally have the puppies trapped in their box and they have finally stopped whinning and gone to sleep. i couldn't leave them out in the rain but couldn't leave them run around the living room. i'll let them out when the get awake so they can eat puppy chow and nurse.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our 
own K P Topics?/ 
How's this for a cozy???? 
I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d

http://www.etsy.com/listing/91053128/knit-motorcycle-cozy-sculpture-by?ref=af_circ_favitem


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am trying to get a lot of yarn spun in time for the mid-May opening of our new farmer's market. I have a fantastic 13 micron alpaca fleece that I am blending with a fantastic 23 micron Cormo fleece to make a soft lace weight yarn for knitting. Both fleece come from neighbors and I love knowing the names of the critters.[/quote]

Hi and welcome back! Is it possible to use lamb in place of the beef steak and kidney? Dave is that ok to substitute these? I know it likely wont taste exactly the same but.....[/quote]

Sounds like a certain modest person is a pretty fantastic spinner.[/quote]
Well, I've been doing it for a while, 30+\- years. I can't resist anything that is soft and fuzzy. 
[/quote]

Getting back in to spinning is on the long term agenda. Got to build another wheel first. The loom is closeted, literally, because it is so big I will need to have Fale's [DH] room for it, if that situation ever occurs. Mum was a brilliant spinner and taught me to spin  'around the bend' which I gather is a Hebriddean skill. Another problem is getting a good source of fleece, am very out of touch, but it would be a matter of tracking down the guild. Also have hopes one day of finding a new teacher for my lace making. I have a bent for 'torchon' lace. Mum taught me to weave at 6, along with the knitting, at 8 I was taught to paint in oils, which I love, but one of my home invaders, stripped me of my carefully hoarded tubes of paint. It is quite a financial outlay getting back into it. Plus I need to get myself the 30k's into the city.
Have hopes of achieving that later this year.
Fridays would be good because I could go as well to the Music school $1-$2 concerts...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Re: the little chicken eggs... these little eggs are not immature chicken eggs but rather they come from the small chickens like bantum chickens. The larger eggs come from larger chickens. I would suppose (and just guessing here) that like most of everything, the economy downturn comes into play on this one. I have not seen them in the grocery stores for about two-three years now. I know that my neighbour loved using them for making her pickled eggs. She has not done any now for a couple of years.


I was referring to the eggs that have not gotten shells yet - unmatured eggs. In fish it would be called roe.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


A very origional cozy!!! Dave, your _lads_ should see this and then they can figure out what colors they want to use for their bikes!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Re: the little chicken eggs... these little eggs are not immature chicken eggs but rather they come from the small chickens like bantum chickens. The larger eggs come from larger chickens. I would suppose (and just guessing here) that like most of everything, the economy downturn comes into play on this one. I have not seen them in the grocery stores for about two-three years now. I know that my neighbour loved using them for making her pickled eggs. She has not done any now for a couple of years.
> ...


Oh, I understand now. I have not ever seen any of these in the stores. But on a cooking show, I did see them use these immature eggs -- they were duck eggs -- in a cooking dish. I cant remember what they were cooking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dori Sage, hope you were able to sleep better. Sounds like it could be very cold in your neck of the woods. Seems to me that you are doing great! I am also vertically challenged but that is okay by me.
> ...


 :thumbup: You should be proud of yourself. Hope your hands feel better soon.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My mother would put them into chicken soup. They were all yolk, no albumin yet. They were delicious. No wonder I have high cholestrol. I love all that stuff.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


Thanks - missed that last night. I was just skimming b/c I was tired. What an amazing video. Just beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kaliz said:


> I have recently learned and am very excited about double (reversible) knitting with 2 colors. I was wondering if anyone has tried or knows how to do this with multiple colors in a pattern. I have a beautiful floral pattern afghan I would love to make with this method, but haven't tried to figure it out yet. Any advice would be wonderful. Oh, I didn't find anything on ole reliable U-Tube. Thanks, Kay ps. I hope its ok that I first posted this on the regulr main page. I meant to put it here, you all are so terrific!


I am working on learning with multiple colors. Haven't found any good ones on U-tube either. i have just recently been introduced to double knitting too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


And because of the soft shell- ideal for brining- you might have to grow them from the chick, or do you have by-laws stopping you from having hens?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


WOW that is neat.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I made it to page 7! Had to watch Wuthering Heights before I could join you. That one and Jane Eyre have been a couple of my favorite movies for a long time. Those Bronte sisters were good writers.
> ...


I was wondering how large the large Cadbury eggs are. There are some in our grocery store that I would not call "tiny" and cost about 65cents per egg. Is that the size you wanted? I have never seen any larger than these, however.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


Very entertaining, but not very practical, unless you want to stop your partner motorcycling!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


I'll go to Cartier with the almost $13,000 they are asking for the knitted motorcycle and get me a rock!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave (petrol head)....all,lol
> Your Beef, Kidney Pie recipe sounds YUMMO and a lot like my beef pot pie except I add other veggies, peas, carrots and potatoes..all meat and all diced up small and just beef no kidneys lol..
> I totally make sense?..
> What I serve on the side is a nice cabbage slaw and homemade chunky applesauce...
> ...


We don't put veg into these pies, they're kept very simple. I normally serve boiled new potatoes, carrots and peas with a steak & kidney pie and a thick rich beef gravy. The emphasis is on simplicity and quality ingredients which have good flavour. I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


WOW! That's beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> ...


Maybe that is part of her point. BUT I gather she is also into the collision of male v. Female stereotypes


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Yes, those are the ones. This year we have smaller ones in packages of 5.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Another spinner! I too haven't been here in a while. Been so busy I forget when it's Friday (How do I do that?) The fleece sounds absolutely beautiful! I'd love to see pictures! 13 microns sounds like it'll be incredibly soft!


myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > janetnva said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


It certainly isn't 'blurring' she's engaged in!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Adorable grandniece, Allison is apparently as good to her family as she is beautiful and sweet. She posted this quick/easy how to for home made biscuits: 
" They are SO yummy! It's pretty simple", says she. 

Warm up some vegetable oil (put quite a bit of oil in the skillet so that it comes half way up the donut) in a skillet (on med-low heat). Meanwhile I used Grands biscuits(refridgerated, canned biscuits) and flattened them a little and then used a small circle to cut out the center. Then you place the donuts in the heated oil (they will cook pretty fast) and turn them over once the one side becomes golden brown. When they are golden put them on a paper towel to cool. Melt butter in a bowl and dip the donuts in the butter and then dip the donuts in cinnamon and sugar and you're done!! So delicious!

I thought this was cute, and reposted her facebook offering  She has a one yr old boy, and is having a baby girl in just a few months. Sue/d


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


I dont know about the town by-laws for farm animals. I just know that I would not have any energy to spare for looking after them! haha, they will have to come from the egg cartons for me! 
Dave, have you got any pickled egg recipes? I know that not everyone is a pickled egg fan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> ...


It would work for those of us that live in snowy areas. The dust wouldn't get on it while waiting for the snow to melt.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


What a project to frog if it did not fit!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Your Mommie was one of the wisest mommies!! Lucky You !!
I'm going to quote your mommie, whenever I can remember to do it. That's another if and when situation  Sue/d



DollieD said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Adorable grandniece, Allison is apparently as good to her family as she is beautiful and sweet. She posted this quick/easy how to for home made biscuits:
> " They are SO yummy! It's pretty simple", says she.
> 
> Warm up some vegetable oil (put quite a bit of oil in the skillet so that it comes half way up the donut) in a skillet (on med-low heat). Meanwhile I used Grands biscuits(refridgerated, canned biscuits) and flattened them a little and then used a small circle to cut out the center. Then you place the donuts in the heated oil (they will cook pretty fast) and turn them over once the one side becomes golden brown. When they are golden put them on a paper towel to cool. Melt butter in a bowl and dip the donuts in the butter and then dip the donuts in cinnamon and sugar and you're done!! So delicious!
> ...


They sound delish. Will have to put these on the menu for brunch over the holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I gather the bikes become unworkable- the tyre covers alone would do that!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Love your comment. Very practical thinking here.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I know several women who think that way!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, NanaCaren. She posted a picture of her little boy devouring one of the donuts. I hope you enjoy them as well. 
She said her house smelled like the elephant ears at the fair  Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Adorable grandniece, Allison is apparently as good to her family as she is beautiful and sweet. She posted this quick/easy how to for home made biscuits:
> ...


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

I too have a big loom in storage. Mine is in the basement waiting for me to get all my stuff unpacked and sorted. It's been there for five years now. I'm dependant on my daughter's help, and she is over-booked. We keep saying we will do it over summer break, but we've barely made a dint in it. It includes all my mother's things as well. I have loom dreams looming over me.


----------



## barbiedollforu2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for those priceless memories.
The non mature chicken eggs are sold at special restaurants.
They are considered gourmet dishes and very expensive.
Certain communities still have live chicken markets.
They can't be gotten in kosher butchers since they are considered delicacies. 
I remember my Mom would make a special preparation with flour,
paprika and sew the neck of the chicken with thread-the neck was cut off by the butcher.It was just the fatty part.
That was my favorite dish.
Thanks again for those great memories!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You guys are soooo funny  Sue/d



5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I know several women who think that way!

Dave[/quote]

That is just sad :-( . 
My brother-in-law wanted a new cycle so he took my sister for a long ride. She made him stop and buy a better one. Now they ride in comfort.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Another spinner! I too haven't been here in a while. Been so busy I forget when it's Friday (How do I do that?) The fleece sounds absolutely beautiful! I'd love to see pictures! 13 microns sounds like it'll be incredibly soft!
> It is soft. The owner took it to a national show and i think it won. One of my favorite demonstration tricks is to tell the watcher to put out their open hand, close their eyes, and tell me when they feel me place fleece in their palm. They are so amused NOT to feel it. Everybody gets a good laugh and wants to try it for themselves.
> As for pictures, I'll try, but don't know if I can make it work. It will take me a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dave! finally had a quiet moment to suss out the Cartier ad, quite a brilliant piece of filming. I really liked the shots of the leopard on the canvas aircraft- not sure what it is- [the aircraft] , do you know?!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Good afternoon Dave and KPers (saturday here) 
I have an English Pub Stew recipe that my family loves. I made it with kidney and the beef once and my family would not eat it. I had my mom out for a visit at the time and she devoured the whole thing! I guess it depends on what you grew up with. 
My DH is very handy..he vacuums, irons, and makes his own lunches for work. This afternoon he fixed my ceiling fan light which gave out the other day. He does all the maintenance work around the house unless it is a big job like installing carpet or floors. He hooks up new dishwashers, microwaves (over the range) and anything else that comes along...he is a KEEPER! Had him for almost 41 years now! The automobiles he leaves for the mechanics at the dealer. 
I am working on the chick and egg pattern from Alan Dart that he offered for free. I am making it for my 3 yr old GD in Scotland. I am shipping off easter goodies on monday. 
Read the Hunger Games and the whole family is going to see the movie tonight at 7:30 pm. We had our hour time change 2 weeks ago..dark again in the mornings..WAH!! 
Have a good week everyone!

June


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

She has too much pink time on hand, hmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.hungry-girl.com/show/episodes/lean-and-green

This is for whomever asked me for it  Can't remember who asked me for Hungry Girl recipes, but the above site is for Hungry Girl, Lisa Lillian. She is entertaining as well as giving us her low-fat and low-calorie recipes. If you can, click on some of the program highlights. 
Hungry Girl loves to eat and she can become as addicting as her recipes. I love to watch people who love food.  Sue/d


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always used lamb kidneys, otherwise the recipe I've used since student days at Cambridge is almost identical to yours and so dellcious. The mushroom alternative might go over better with most Americans however.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently learned and am very excited about double (reversible) knitting with 2 colors. I was wondering if anyone has tried or knows how to do this with multiple colors in a pattern. I have a beautiful floral pattern afghan I would love to make with this method, but haven't tried to figure it out yet. Any advice would be wonderful. Oh, I didn't find anything on ole reliable U-Tube. Thanks, Kay ps. I hope its ok that I first posted this on the regulr main page. I meant to put it here, you all are so terrific!
> ...


Are you working with the multiple colors in double knit? If you are please get in touch and tell me how you figured it out, or where you found info on it. I am delighted that I am not alone in wanting to try what appear to be kind of oddball things! LOL!
My email is [email protected]


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.
> ...


Thank you for kind comments, all. I was away for a couple of hours working on the canvases. the painting is pretty large at 36 x 48" Laputa is the name of the floating islands in Gulliver's travels, but it could be jellyfish and water lilies too. Eye of the beholder. I never try to lead my viewers, I think it takes away their fun. d


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Here I am with another dumb question. What is the difference in what your are trying, from Brioche knitting? 
I have been looking at brioche, but maybe I was really wanting to learn "double knitting with 2 colors" instead. Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently learned and am very excited about double (reversible) knitting with 2 colors. I was wondering if anyone has tried or knows how to do this with multiple colors in a pattern. I have a beautiful floral pattern afghan I would love to make with this method, but haven't tried to figure it out yet. Any advice would be wonderful. Oh, I didn't find anything on ole reliable U-Tube. Thanks, Kay ps. I hope its ok that I first posted this on the regulr main page. I meant to put it here, you all are so terrific!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dave! finally had a quiet moment to suss out the Cartier ad, quite a brilliant piece of filming. I really liked the shots of the leopard on the canvas aircraft- not sure what it is- [the aircraft] , do you know?!!


I'm not an expert on early aeroplanes. Given the nationality of the company, I suspect it's a reference to Louis Bleriot's crossing of the channel, although the plane itself reminds me of an early American Curtiss machine.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


If you had two bikes, it would certainly make use of one's yarn stash!!! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

knittwittibe46 said:


> She has too much pink time on hand, hmmmmmm :lol:


Perhaps her pink yarn stash is now gone?? make way for the blue....
Pink is a very prominent color for making statements in society....anti-bullying, breast cancer, ....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I've always used lamb kidneys, otherwise the recipe I've used since student days at Cambridge is almost identical to yours and so dellcious. The mushroom alternative might go over better with most Americans however.


Lamb is a very easily digested protein. I really enjoy it and substitute the beef with it anytime I can get it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Here I am with another dumb question. What is the difference in what your are trying, from Brioche knitting?
> I have been looking at brioche, but maybe I was really wanting to learn "double knitting with 2 colors" instead. Sue/d
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the type of knitting you might be referring to is better known as fair isle knitting with two colors. It is what I do but I have not done the double knitting which makes use of different knitting techniques.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can someone please send the cabana boy over with a cold drink and a massage? Taking a lunch break before going back into the trenches, literally. lol
> Got the trench done, 2 of 3 holes for 6ft telephone poles dug and one telephone pole pulled up out of the hole it was in. I think I need a nap rather than lunch. lol


Is your middle name Superwoman by any chance?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Yes, slept better b/c it was dark and a bit warmer. And my hands are stiff and painful this morning. Don't know if I can knit. BUt really proud of myself that I affixed the curtain rod and hung those curtains.


You are to be commended!! I wouldn't know where to start.

I bought some heavy curtains at a thrift shop a while back but never got them hung. My next door neighbor has large lights on the back corners of her house that light up the entire side yards. And one of them shines right into our bedroom window. Well, the bulb must have burned out because it doesn't go on anymore. I don't plan to tell her!! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[
What sort of scale are you working with?- I am so used to seeing images small scale- it is a long time since I was last in an Art History lecture.

Like it!!![/quote]Thank you for kind comments, all. I was away for a couple of hours working on the canvases. the painting is pretty large at 36 x 48" Laputa is the name of the floating islands in Gulliver's travels, but it could be jellyfish and water lilies too. Eye of the beholder. I never try to lead my viewers, I think it takes away their fun. d[/quote]

had me a bit confused there for a wee while- I was muddling with the 'Lapita' people, [so-called] who are very significant amongst archaeologists down here, because they left pottery shards in New Caledonia, through into about the Marquesas, but could well have been traded that far. There is a lot of controversy about how long people have lived here.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, it is 4:30 pm and the rain has let up. It was a good, gentle Spring rain that was much needed. DS mowed the lawn yesterday so the rain has a good chance to soak in. Dave, your steak and kidney pie sounds really good. I made something similar years ago but since my pastry crusts make better gaskets for automobiles than pies, I simply served it over mashed potatoes. You did not mention soaking the kidneys first. Is that not required? I was told, and I don't remember by whom, that they must be soaked in salted water for at least an hour.
I have been busy most of the week cleaning my room. It was looking like a candidate for a Hoarders show. Most of my WIPs were so old I have forgotten what they started out to be so I threw thrm in a box and have spent the evenings frogging them and making Magic Balls. With the nicer weather on the way I hope to sit on the deck and knit .
Right now I need to think about supper for us. No point asking what DS wants . His answer is always the same...Something edible.
Sam, having dealt with litters of pups I know what you are feeling. You're cute. Now go Home LOL
See you all later. Edith M


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, slept better b/c it was dark and a bit warmer. And my hands are stiff and painful this morning. Don't know if I can knit. BUt really proud of myself that I affixed the curtain rod and hung those curtains.
> ...


I can sympathise with you over that lamp, I like to sleep with my curtains open, but my Tongan neighbours have a lamp that shines right in, so bright it must send their electricity bill sky rocketing! Occasionally they don't replace it when it burns out. But no, it has always raised false hope!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Now I'm really confused, sorry. I was thinking about the kind of scarf that looks like a tube until you bind off and then it a double thinkness and looks like both sides of the scarf is done in a knit stitch. I made a scarf like that once and never kept the pattern. Therefore I don't know the name and have been looking at the brioche pattern. 
That particular scarf was one color, and I like the thought of using two colors of yarn. 
Does fair isle knitting look like a tube and appear to be reversable? Sue/d



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am with another dumb question. What is the difference in what your are trying, from Brioche knitting?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Well, it is 4:30 pm and the rain has let up. It was a good, gentle Spring rain that was much needed. DS mowed the lawn yesterday so the rain has a good chance to soak in. Dave, your steak and kidney pie sounds really good. I made something similar years ago but since my pastry crusts make better gaskets for automobiles than pies, I simply served it over mashed potatoes. You did not mention soaking the kidneys first. Is that not required? I was told, and I don't remember by whom, that they must be soaked in salted water for at least an hour.
> I have been busy most of the week cleaning my room. It was looking like a candidate for a Hoarders show. Most of my WIPs were so old I have forgotten what they started out to be so I threw thrm in a box and have spent the evenings frogging them and making Magic Balls. With the nicer weather on the way I hope to sit on the deck and knit .
> Right now I need to think about supper for us. No point asking what DS wants . His answer is always the same...Something edible.
> Sam, having dealt with litters of pups I know what you are feeling. You're cute. Now go Home LOL
> See you all later. Edith M


May be that was to Kosher them. [I am not expert on the laws of Kashrut, just go by my copy of Florence Greenberg's 'Jewish Cookery' [penguin] [the kidneys- not the pups!!!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Now I'm really confused, sorry. I was thinking about the kind of scarf that looks like a tube until you bind off and then it a double thinkness and looks like both sides of the scarf is done in a knit stitch. I made a scarf like that once and never kept the pattern. Therefore I don't know the name and have been looking at the brioche pattern.
> That particular scarf was one color, and I like the thought of using two colors of yarn.
> Does fair isle knitting look like a tube and appear to be reversable? Sue/d
> 
> ...


no I don't think it would be fair isle there is a technique that i saw once years ago, where you end up more with the type of double knit jersey fabric, it was done on two needles, but I did not take a lot of notice at the time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It is true the factory has had to close down because of the Earthquake damage- now we have a shortage of Marmite, the Australian one is called Vegemite, and does not taste the same at all
But I think it may fall in to the category of 'acquired taste'. Mind you I remember reading in an historical novel set in the Caribbean, that Bananas used to be considered also an 'acquired taste'.
I think the problem with the taste of the marmite might have been they spread it too thick![/quote]

You're right about them spreading it too thick. I watched them put a gob on toast.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Looks lovely as usual.
> I think I will try the Steak and Mushroom pie without the
> oysters. When Mum made oyster stew I'd would just have the broth and crackers. If you dissect one of the lumps it is green inside!


Wish I'd been at your house so you could have given me your oysters! :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please send the cabana boy over with a cold drink and a massage? Taking a lunch break before going back into the trenches, literally. lol
> ...


lol...No, it's "sore". lol

Got the 3rd hole dug and I got the telephone pole into it, and we got the pvc water line lain and glued in the trench. Yay!! I'll go over tomorrow and cover the pvc pipe with some soft dirt and level it all out. 
My glutes hurt. lol... my forearms too. Maybe that's TMI (to much info). lol
I'm finally caught up on the posts. 
Beautiful picture, I wish I could paint or even draw a straight line.

Here's my Bacon Cheeseburger recipe I accidentally created for DH.

Ground Beef
Bacon, I use Pepper Bacon but you can use what ever you like. Enough to crumble into the beef and then a couple slices to put on top later.
Shredded cheese, I use cheddar but you can use what you like
Steak seasoning of your choice.

Brown up the bacon, you can do it in the oven on 325F until crispy using a baking sheet and a cooling rack. That way you don't have to turn them over. Set aside to cool. 
Once the bacon is cooled, crumble up the amount you want to mix into the ground beef.

Mix beef, bacon, seasoning, and about 1/2 Cup of Shredded cheese per 1lb of meat together. Make into patties putting a thumb indent in the middle so that they cook more evenly. 
You can either grill or fry them til done. Serve whatever way you like them. 
Hope you enjoy. Not so good for the colesteral but yummy in the tummy. We don't make them often, about once every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think that was the reason. We are not Jewish so that would not be a problem. Edith M


myfanwy said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is 4:30 pm and the rain has let up. It was a good, gentle Spring rain that was much needed. DS mowed the lawn yesterday so the rain has a good chance to soak in. Dave, your steak and kidney pie sounds really good. I made something similar years ago but since my pastry crusts make better gaskets for automobiles than pies, I simply served it over mashed potatoes. You did not mention soaking the kidneys first. Is that not required? I was told, and I don't remember by whom, that they must be soaked in salted water for at least an hour.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


Pretty, but expensive! Not that I'd want to buy it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, NanaCaren. She posted a picture of her little boy devouring one of the donuts. I hope you enjoy them as well.
> She said her house smelled like the elephant ears at the fair  Sue/d
> 
> Ok, I read it to the teens we had to go get the supplies. We will be having it for breakfast tomorrow. A test run before serving to the grandsons.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


The ones I'm thinking of are about the size of a regular egg and are packaged 1 to a package. The only ones I've seen seem to come in packages of 6 (or 5?) small ones. Guess I'll have to check out the drug stores.

This may not be a suitable topic for a Tea Party, but I saw some Easter items at our Commissary this past week. They are in the shape of a lamb or a bunny and are called Poopers. You press on the tail and guess where the candy comes out? What next??? :thumbdown:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, slept better b/c it was dark and a bit warmer. And my hands are stiff and painful this morning. Don't know if I can knit. BUt really proud of myself that I affixed the curtain rod and hung those curtains.
> ...


I'd be telling the neighbor to shine the light in his own yard. He can trust you not to go outside at night and do naughty things.

And Dori Sage, did you have a big electric drill that you brought with you from the old house? I have a DeWalt drill with screwdriver tips as well as drill bits, and it's a wonderful thing. If you are trying to do chores without good tools, it's just that much harder.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just posted a little napkin ring design using a chequered flag charm my local crafts store sells.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69803-1.html#1269235

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

myfanwy- so great that it isn't Alzheimers! Will they be trying any type of memory exercises or treatment now?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Gosh, I hope they like them. I may have to have some al well  Sue



NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, NanaCaren. She posted a picture of her little boy devouring one of the donuts. I hope you enjoy them as well.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Gosh, I hope they like them. I may have to have some al well  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can someone please send the cabana boy over with a cold drink and a massage? Taking a lunch break before going back into the trenches, literally. lol
> Got the trench done, 2 of 3 holes for 6ft telephone poles dug and one telephone pole pulled up out of the hole it was in. I think I need a nap rather than lunch. lol


Must eat to keep your strength up for the cabana boy! Here in our area we have a 36" frost table and very little water pipe gets buried by hand! Why are you moving or planting telephone poles?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I assumed that what was being discussed is what ends up as a tube. I recently had a bootie pattern that started that way. I suppose you could do double knitting with a fair isle pattern in it, but wouldn't that just take all the attention you could muster.



dandylion said:


> Now I'm really confused, sorry. I was thinking about the kind of scarf that looks like a tube until you bind off and then it a double thinkness and looks like both sides of the scarf is done in a knit stitch. I made a scarf like that once and never kept the pattern. Therefore I don't know the name and have been looking at the brioche pattern.
> That particular scarf was one color, and I like the thought of using two colors of yarn.
> Does fair isle knitting look like a tube and appear to be reversable? Sue/d
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just posted a little napkin ring design using a chequered flag charm my local crafts store sells.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69803-1.html#1269235
> 
> ...


Cute, better not let the boys see it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm really confused, sorry. I was thinking about the kind of scarf that looks like a tube until you bind off and then it a double thinkness and looks like both sides of the scarf is done in a knit stitch. I made a scarf like that once and never kept the pattern. Therefore I don't know the name and have been looking at the brioche pattern.
> ...


You knit flat, but it is time-consuming because you are slipping every other stitch.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


We have the regular Cadbury Creme eggs here in the stores in Canada. $ 1.39 each..or a pack of 3 on sale for $ 2.79..but they were out of stock! They had lots of the single ones. Shoppers Drug Mart is where I saw them.

June


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DH is fixing dinner tonight!!! Hooray! I bought some Portuguese rolls at the Commissary, which meant we had to go to another store to buy linguica, a Portuguese sausage, which John loves. The town he was raised in in Mass. had a large Portuguese population and he developed a liking for linquica. When you cook it, your house smells for a couple of days.

His brother, who has since passed away, loved it, too, but his wife wouldn't cook it or allow him to cook it in the house because she didn't want her house to smell. No wonder I never was very fond of her. When you went to visit (at the brother's invitation), she wouldn't even make a fresh pot of coffee. She'd heat some water and put out the jar of instant coffee. You were on your own to fix your own cup. Really made you feel welcome! Grrrr!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


LoL! My DH found santa and reindeer ones of those 2 Christmas' ago, he had and played with them til they broke. lol...He loved them. And they played a little tune as they pooped.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please send the cabana boy over with a cold drink and a massage? Taking a lunch break before going back into the trenches, literally. lol
> ...


He has them cut to about 6or 7 feet and uses them as fence posts. 
One of the good things about South Texas, it doesn't get cold enough that the ground freezes really.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I don't think that was the reason. We are not Jewish so that would not be a problem. Edith M
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


I think you are supposed to soak them in salt water to get the urine out. My Nana used to say they were easy to cook- jut put them in a pot and boil the pee out of them!LOL


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I don't think that was the reason. We are not Jewish so that would not be a problem. Edith M
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


Actually, in order to kosher meat, it has to be salted for one hour on a slanted board. Then it either soaked or rinsed. I don't remember. My mother did that, I don't - I'm not kosher anymore. Nowadays the butchers do the kashering anyway.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


No, I just used an awl to punch holes in the wall and then used a screw driver (manual) to screw in the screw. No wonder my hands hurt.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!

It has been rainy and chilly here all day. My cat likes to sit in either an open window or the open door to survey his kingdom. He was spoiled by the weather we had for most of the past week. Now he is sulking somewhere because i won't open the door. 

The Knitting and Crochet Today show, the one with Eunny Jang if I don't have the title right, had an episode recently about double knitting. She was using two colors, but only one at a time. It involved slipping a stitch in one color and knitting the next stitch in another color. I think that there is most likely a video on YouTube if you search for Double Knitting.

Regarding tripe, I had never seen or heard of it until I wondered what the strange chunks of 'something' were in my bowl of Philadelphia Pepperpot Soup. The soup was delicious, but as soon as I found out what it was, I couldn't finish it. I used to really love liver, but haven't had it in years. The cafeteria where I worked would soak it overnight in milk and then bread it in crumbs of stuffing mix and bake it. It was soooo good!

1artist, I love that picture! It seems to shimmer, and is open to so many interpretations. 

Dave, the receipts sound good, although I will not be adding kidneys to them. It would probably be very delicious if I didn't know what I was eating. I will use the mushrooms instead.

Glad that everyone seems to be having a good weekend so far, you all are much more energetic than I!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Glad things went as well as could be expected Sue.
> 
> Enjoy your stroll, The Embankment looked great on Wedneday afternoon and the weather forecast for to-day is even better!
> 
> Dave


The weather today was fabulous, and we took advantage of it. My friend and I walked from Trafalgar Square down to Westminster Bridge, across the bridge, then along the South Bank as far as London Bridge, across it, and along the North Bank to Hungerford Bridge then took the Tube to Hammersmith and the bus back to Barnes.
Dave, I wonder if you know what the procession of motor scooters was today. We were crossing Westminster Bridge at about noon and there was this tremendous parade of motor scooters heading towards Westminster. Somebody mentioned it's an annual thing heading to Greenwich. Do you know anything about this? 
I think the whole of London was out and about walking today. It was like a summer scene with all the park benches occupied and people sitting on the grass. Didn't expect anything like this in March!
Head back to the States tomorrow after having breakfast at the local Delices de France. Will be somewhat sad to be leaving again, but planning a return trip in October, that will really be a vacation.
Sue


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> 
> It has been rainy and chilly here all day. My cat likes to sit in either an open window or the open door to survey his kingdom. He was spoiled by the weather we had for most of the past week. Now he is sulking somewhere because i won't open the door.
> 
> ...


I will Put a fresh batch of shortbread cookies in the toaster oven. The tea is still warm, hope you don't mind earl grey.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Now I'm really confused, sorry. I was thinking about the kind of scarf that looks like a tube until you bind off and then it a double thinkness and looks like both sides of the scarf is done in a knit stitch. I made a scarf like that once and never kept the pattern. Therefore I don't know the name and have been looking at the brioche pattern.
> That particular scarf was one color, and I like the thought of using two colors of yarn.
> Does fair isle knitting look like a tube and appear to be reversable? Sue/d
> 
> ...


When knitting fair isle, it is only a tube if it is knit in the round, like a sock on dpns. Fair isle is not reversable as on the reverse side (inside) is where all the strands are carried across the back of the stitches. 
There is a double knitting technique whereby you knit the front and the back at the same time. I have never done this though so I would not even be able to begin to advise you on it. I would suppose there are youtube videos as to how to do this.
When knitting fair isle, it is only a tube if it is knit in the round, like a sock on dpns. Fair isle is not reversable as on the reverse side (inside) is where all the strands are carried across the back of the stitches.

This may be what you are looking for??
http://www.annkingstone.com/files/Double_knitting.PDF


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Glad things went as well as could be expected Sue.
> ...


Have a safe trip back here. And now you have October to look forward too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Living in So. Cal. I too wake up with stiff hands but a little knitting keeps them limber and as they say ...what you don't use, you loose. I had one doc. tell me to keep on knitting ( sometimes I really over do it and pay for it!) and she was right. It keeps my fingers more limber by knitting. Good luck to you


Dori Sage said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dori Sage, hope you were able to sleep better. Sounds like it could be very cold in your neck of the woods. Seems to me that you are doing great! I am also vertically challenged but that is okay by me.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I love this lady's attitude and style, and love the cows mooing in the background. 
Now I see that someone beat me to the punch, but this is just another video of two color double knitting. Sue/d


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

It is truly amazing how far we have gone in flying. I have a photograph in my mother's album and she is sitting on a rock with her siblings and the caption under the photo is "Watching for Aeroplanes." Picture maybe taken in the late "teens" or early twenties?



FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave! finally had a quiet moment to suss out the Cartier ad, quite a brilliant piece of filming. I really liked the shots of the leopard on the canvas aircraft- not sure what it is- [the aircraft] , do you know?!!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> 
> The cookies are baking and the tea pot is heating up to make a fresh pot. i will post a picture when they are ready.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> ...


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks f or the double knitting link. I had instructions years ago, but I wasn't knitting much then. Now I am and this will come in handy.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Just clocking in so I don't loose the thread of the conversation, as happened last week. We are anticipating a bit of traffic chaos- they are changing the 'give way' rules early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sam, seven is a good size litter, and they are quite big pups, so I am not surprised you have mixed feelings. It is a lot of cleaning up.
> 
> ...


I remember eating tripe with my Dad. We were the only 2 that would eat it. That was a lot of years ago and I haven't even seen it n the stores for many years. Would love to come share it with you but the trip would be rather lengthy!!


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Britgirl wrote: Head back to the States tomorrow after having breakfast at the local Delices de France. Will be somewhat sad to be leaving again, but planning a return trip in October, that will really be a vacation.

Have a safe trip. We'll be glad to have you back in NOVA. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> myfanwy- so great that it isn't Alzheimers! Will they be trying any type of memory exercises or treatment now?


Mostly what I am working out myself, given that we have known each other, over 19 years now, and what I absorbed from my mother who was a gifted, early, Occupational Therapist, working at Larbet Hospital near Edinburgh [before it became a mental Hospital] under a Mr Smillie, who was awarded a Nuffield Scholarship after World War two, his field was Orthopaedics. [we have a lot of bone issues, arthritis that has set in after the prostheses [if that is the correct term?] Fale's left leg is mostly reconstructed from the hip down. they gave up at the point of the ankle. It is largely a matter of getting him interested in things, other than his radio- we have found a Samoan language church that suits us both, and that seems to be helping. [at least my understanding of the language is improving]. Fale found it very difficult to speak English after the concussion, which has to have been pretty major, from what I understand of the accident. [mva]


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, had something ready to put in, and went back a pg and came back, who knew (i do now)the reply would dissapear. anyhoo, 1artist, your work is fantastic, what medium do you work in, watercolor? love your colors. i paint, but have not had the brushes out since i tackled knitting, but i have one half finished painting, and another idea to do for a painting for my living room. just not enough time in the day. 
we went today to celebrate some friends 50th ann. then came home with great nephew(16 & a bottomless pit.) after hubby grilled italian sausage and hot dogs, he and i peeled and cut up veggies to put in with the chicken breasts i baked. so tomorrow after church we will have squash, potatoes, b. pepper, onion, carrots. got to get myself back in line, i have indulged the last couple days. 
everyone who has posted pictures, thanks, i too like to see other places i might otherwise not visit. 
it has been just the most beautiful day here. after this wkend and all the rain, i am going to be back in the yard, mon or tues pulling more weeds and working in flower beds. everything is in bloom here and ohh beautiful dog wood trees, and redbud trees, the forsytheia bushes with their bright yellow blooms, and over my arbor at the front gate the carolina jasmine is still in full yellow bloom. birds all chattering, i love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nickerina said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > We have gone from warm to a little windy, and overcast.[and back to warm- being [Saturday many are out busy cutting the grass] now Sunday afternoon
> ...


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Here I am with another dumb question. What is the difference in what your are trying, from Brioche knitting?
> I have been looking at brioche, but maybe I was really wanting to learn "double knitting with 2 colors" instead. Sue/d
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry this took so long. I have heard of Brioche, but had to look it up to be sure it's not what I am doing. Unfortunately I don't have a picture, but it really isn't needed. I went to UTube and looked up double knitting, one of them has several parts to it, I just followed along. I think #3 was how to follow a chart, so I did. Then I realized that ANY charted pattern can be used, as long as it is 2 colors. I am loving the results. It is still fairly slow going for me. I think if I knew Continental knitting it might go faster, but I'm not willing right now to start OVER!!! LOL!
So far so good. One side is blue with the design in white and the reverse is white with the same design in blue. I just gauged the size and then doubled the amount of yarn I would need. Right now I am working on and Fair Isle desihn, but there are a few candanvian/Norwegian designs I like also, but I really would like to figure out multi colors, but I have a long way to go to finish what I have started, and I am notorious for getting distracted with a new project and so end up with Soooo many WIPS it makes me nuts until I start finishing a few, and then I am off and running again, LOL. Hope this explanation helps, if not, get back to me and I will try for an improved explanation. - Kay


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wow, had something ready to put in, and went back a pg and came back, who knew (i do now)the reply would dissapear. anyhoo, 1artist, your work is fantastic, what medium do you work in, watercolor? love your colors. i paint, but have not had the brushes out since i tackled knitting, but i have one half finished painting, and another idea to do for a painting for my living room. just not enough time in the day.
> we went today to celebrate some friends 50th ann. then came home with great nephew(16 & a bottomless pit.) after hubby grilled italian sausage and hot dogs, he and i peeled and cut up veggies to put in with the chicken breasts i baked. so tomorrow after church we will have squash, potatoes, b. pepper, onion, carrots. got to get myself back in line, i have indulged the last couple days.
> everyone who has posted pictures, thanks, i too like to see other places i might otherwise not visit.
> it has been just the most beautiful day here. after this wkend and all the rain, i am going to be back in the yard, mon or tues pulling more weeds and working in flower beds. everything is in bloom here and ohh beautiful dog wood trees, and redbud trees, the forsytheia bushes with their bright yellow blooms, and over my arbor at the front gate the carolina jasmine is still in full yellow bloom. birds all chattering, i love it.


It all sounds really great!...


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Apologies for the typos


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you kaliz. I also, found the utube video and posted it, probably as you were posting. 
We all have been busy searching. I truly love this site and all of the tea partiers  Sue/d


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

kaliz said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am with another dumb question. What is the difference in what your are trying, from Brioche knitting?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that was the reason. We are not Jewish so that would not be a problem. Edith M
> ...


I prefer ours cooked only lightly before they toughen up. [surely the pee is in the Bladder- the kidneys just process it all?]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> 
> Cookies and tea are posted. There are shortbread and santa's whiskers. a favorite of mine. There is also a little dish of yogurt with pomegranate liquor drizzled over top.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Megan Mills does a wonderful explanation of the brioche stitch, both in single color and in two color. I made the brioche hat two years ago. The big thing with the brioche knitting is to make absolutely sure that your cast on is an extremely very very loose edge.
http://megan.cc/BiColourHat/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Megan Mills does a wonderful explanation of the brioche stitch, both in single color and in two color. I made the brioche hat two years ago. The big thing with the brioche knitting is to make absolutely sure that your cast on is an extremely very very loose edge.
> http://megan.cc/BiColourHat/


I too dislike seaming so I figure a way to knit in the round. If there is a way to make it without seams I will find it sooner or later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Myfanwy, you are right. The kidneys is where the waste from the blood supply is filtered into the tubes that take the waste water (pee) from the kidneys to the bladder. No pee in the kidneys!! The kidneys act like a seive to let the liquid pass through. There may be some "tubes" running through the kidneys and these are just blood vessels that should be removed before you cook the kidneys. The soaking them in salt water would be like marinating them first to soften them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Megan Mills does a wonderful explanation of the brioche stitch, both in single color and in two color. I made the brioche hat two years ago. The big thing with the brioche knitting is to make absolutely sure that your cast on is an extremely very very loose edge.
> ...


Yet another point you and I share- would not be without my dpn's and circ's. Have not yet fathomed the magic loop, though or the double circ. method- I found them on Utube just yesterday.
My birthday, and Christmas presents are often of the meal in town variety, but occasionally, he [DH] surpasses himself with a gift of clothing


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Even though I do have straight needles they are more for decoration now than anything else. The children always tell him what I would like for birthday, mother's day and christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I too dislike seaming so I figure a way to knit in the round. If there is a way to make it without seams I will find it sooner or later.[/quote]

Yet another point you and I share- would not be without my dpn's and circ's. Have not yet fathomed the magic loop, though or the double circ. method- I found them on Utube just yesterday.
My birthday, and Christmas presents are often of the meal in town variety, but occasionally, he [DH] surpasses himself with a gift of clothing[/quote]

Even though I do have straight needles they are more for decoration now than anything else. The children always tell him what I would like for birthday, mother's day and christmas.[/quote]

Good system! My daughter and her father [H no1] both tend[ed] completely to forget. No children with Fale [sadly]


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Re: the little chicken eggs... these little eggs are not immature chicken eggs but rather they come from the small chickens like bantum chickens. The larger eggs come from larger chickens. I would suppose (and just guessing here) that like most of everything, the economy downturn comes into play on this one. I have not seen them in the grocery stores for about two-three years now. I know that my neighbour loved using them for making her pickled eggs. She has not done any now for a couple of years.


We have several Asian markets near me, where you can get all kinds of unusual things. I was fascinated by the quail eggs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I do know and understand the concept behind the magic loop but somehow each time I have attempted to master this, it seems hopeless to me! There seems to be too many fiddly steps to knitting a tube with this, esp. for socks. Give me the dpns and I will be extremely happy!! 

NanaCaren, those long straights can always be used to scratch your toes when bending over seems to be too much!! haha, ask me how I know that one, but they dont work so well when you have an itch in the middle of your back though, not enough curve to them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I do know and understand the concept behind the magic loop but somehow each time I have attempted to master this, it seems hopeless to me! There seems to be too many fiddly steps to knitting a tube with this, esp. for socks. Give me the dpns and I will be extremely happy!!
> 
> NanaCaren, those long straights can always be used to scratch your toes when bending over seems to be too much!! haha, ask me how I know that one, but they dont work so well when you have an itch in the middle of your back though, not enough curve to them!


I'm with you on doing socks, dpn's win every time. Lol...I try to scratch my back with my straights, but you are right, not very successful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I do know and understand the concept behind the magic loop but somehow each time I have attempted to master this, it seems hopeless to me! There seems to be too many fiddly steps to knitting a tube with this, esp. for socks. Give me the dpns and I will be extremely happy!!
> 
> NanaCaren, those long straights can always be used to scratch your toes when bending over seems to be too much!! haha, ask me how I know that one, but they dont work so well when you have an itch in the middle of your back though, not enough curve to them!


I have used them to scratch my leg when I had a cast on. the only way they are good for an itch in the middle of your back is if it has knitting on it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night NanaCaren, sweet dreams.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmDpns: I'm with you and I know many are: I use a long tined fork to scratch my middle back, but you need to be very careful not to press hard as it scrathches with trails sometimes. They don't seem to make a proper back scratcher or a shoehorn anymore. I'm fortunate or challenged whichever is your opinion that I am very short waisted a bane when trying to fit garments to style, it serves well here. 
Artist1: I missed the posting of your picture) If anyone knows where? I am interested in where it is posted. 
It is 7:01 pm so I guess I'll have to fix something to eat.
They are starting with the helicopters early tonite so who knows when I'll be able to sleep. Fortunately I dozed several times today. Kingdom Hall tomorrow, so I'll check
in before bed and then early in the am. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

All the best to you Marge and to little Hobo.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Dandylion--Thanks for the Bisquit(donut) receipe. I tried it and they were delicious. Only I did not dip them in butter before putting some with powered sugar, and some with cinnamon sugar. Just sprinkle a little since we both are diabetic. DH wanted something sweet. I try not to keep much in the cupboard that is sweet. I did have a small can of can bisquits. Quick treat, not much mess,easy as 123. Thanks!! :lol: Was not loaded with extra sugar.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: dandylion--Don't you know the only "dumb" questions are those that are not ask? HA-Realy that is what got me over from feeling stupid if I have a question. :wink:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rockets just tied the Mavs and now there are 3.3 seconds left. If Dallas can win it in that time, game over. Otherwise, overtime!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - i said page 40 - thanks for the update.

myfanwy - i haven't been on most of the day - granddaughter was on playing games. just now sent her home - i have some fifteen pages to get through.

the puppies are all asleep in the dog house - fed and puppy chowed and watered. i will leave the door open so hickory can get to them - they will no doubt all be in the house by morning and i will have a few messes to clean up.

sam



wannabear said:


> It was page 30 on the button. Good memory.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave, what's the correct def. of "ox". Can it be a steer or does it have to be intact?


FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave for that steak and kidney pie! It sounds so simple to make. I checked my grocery store for kidney and did not see any. I am bookmarking this pie to make when they come in. Think I will make it and take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper one night! Make up a dish of carrots to go with it. Sounds so tasty too. Dont know if I would use the oyster pie recipe as we dont do the oysters -- it was not something I ever acquired a taste for.
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

If I remember correctly, those sugar eggs were filled with--wait for it-- the dreaded marzipan!!


Poledra65 said:


> I remember the Sugar Eggs that my moms friend used to make. They were made in a mold with some kind of sugar, then she created a scene inside the egg with frosting and decorated the outside also. They were gorgeous but soooo sweet you didn't eat them, just looked at them.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( DorisT-I had one of those kind of SIL once and when my oldest brother died-she created a nightmare for our family. She was his third wife.GRRRR!! Also saw your psoting about the "Poppers"-what a dreadful thought-since I am a finicky eater I probably coould not get passed where they came from, so I would not eat any,although I love Chocolate.Next year they may even put them in odd shapes (if you know what I mean?) Enough of that talk before I really get sick.HAHAHA


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :roll: nanacaren--now would be a good time to visit New York-and have tea with you! Since that is not possible at this time-I"ll have mine to go and enjoy it as I read KTP. Thanks for the invite! :mrgreen:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....I've had to skip the first 26 pages...I want to get in the loop, and that doesn't happen for me until I send a "reply". So, I'll catch up later. If any TPers are having problems, you are in my prayers. I know there were some last week that I never got to respond to. Know you are not forgotten. Congrats to all who earned them.

Last week we were in Pittsburgh & Cleveland...spring had certainly sprung! We hit the PRIME days for the magnolias and forsythias. OMG....SOOOO bright and beautiful! The weather was perfect. It was a lovely trip....peaceful, and gentle. Of course, time with our son and other family is always a treasure!

Back in Chicago, we are still anticipating spring and the explosion of flowering trees. How lucky to experience it twice!

Last night we went to a confirmation service....3 1/2 hours. So, I don't quite have the energy to get through all the pages of the TP tonight...and we have company coming tomorrow. Hope to catch up with all by Tuesday.

Best wishes to all...keep those receipts and patterns and stories coming! Love this forum...a lovely group of folks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't remember what it is called - somewhere i have a pattern and directions oh how to knit it - but as i remember - when you cast on your cast on one stitch of color a - then one stitch of color b - then one stitch of color a - back and forth until you have the correct number of stitches on the needle. then when you are knitting you knit the main color with the main color working yarn, the cc with the cc working yarn - this is supposed to cause a pattern on the front and back - the same pattern but the colors are reversed.

now is said i think - so don't take this as gospel.

sam



dandylion said:


> Now I'm really confused, sorry. I was thinking about the kind of scarf that looks like a tube until you bind off and then it a double thinkness and looks like both sides of the scarf is done in a knit stitch. I made a scarf like that once and never kept the pattern. Therefore I don't know the name and have been looking at the brioche pattern.
> That particular scarf was one color, and I like the thought of using two colors of yarn.
> Does fair isle knitting look like a tube and appear to be reversable? Sue/d
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally caught up with all the posts (20 pages) since I last looked. Just doing a "lazy day" today after a very rough work week. I probably should have been outside today but instead just laid around. I guess we need that every once in a while.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Glad things went as well as could be expected Sue.
> ...


That was a nice route, it only takes a few rays of sunshine to bring Londoners out in force!

I don't keep up with all the scooter events, but I'm pretty sure the _Modrapheniacs Scooter Club_ has its annual ride to the Royal Naval College in Greenwich the first weekend of Spring. They were started in the 1970s, lots of Lambrettas!

Hope you have a safe flight back to America.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> If I remember correctly, those sugar eggs were filled with--wait for it-- the dreaded marzipan!!
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> ...


You may be right, it's been many a year since I've even seen one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - santa's whiskers - do we have a recipe?

what would one look for if they were looking for pomegranate liquor?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


My DH just brought me homemade strawberry shortcake! He does much of the cooking in Chicago, will empty the dishwasher (but doesn't put away), helps with shopping, and carries the laundry upstairs. I'm a lucky lady!  
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmDpns: I'm with you and I know many are: I use a long tined fork to scratch my middle back, but you need to be very careful not to press hard as it scrathches with trails sometimes. They don't seem to make a proper back scratcher or a shoehorn anymore. I'm fortunate or challenged whichever is your opinion that I am very short waisted a bane when trying to fit garments to style, it serves well here.
> Artist1: I missed the posting of your picture) If anyone knows where? I am interested in where it is posted.
> It is 7:01 pm so I guess I'll have to fix something to eat.
> They are starting with the helicopters early tonite so who knows when I'll be able to sleep. Fortunately I dozed several times today. Kingdom Hall tomorrow, so I'll check
> in before bed and then early in the am. Marlark Marge.


Hi Marge! Is Hobo ok?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just posted a little napkin ring design using a chequered flag charm my local crafts store sells.
> ...


Thanks, it covers all motorsports and will serve for those weekends when I don't make a special one. There's a plain chequered napkin ring with my Monaco Egg Cosy at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html

that's all-purpose too.

I bet the boys find it, you know what enquiring little minds boys have!

Dave


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

1artist said:


> Got to start my day away from the computer now. I'm determined to finish a sock today. and have to stretch a canvas to start painting, which I haven't done since I started knitting. I'll try to post a picture, forgotten how to add to thread, of my painting in exhibit in Elmhurst, Il. so you will see why I have to get going again.


Absolutely beautiful! I love the colors, the movement, very nice!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I can understand how hard this must be on you but I'm sure that your knowledge from the last 19 years will be a great benefit to him. I think doctors are great and do their best but can only treat the symptoms and not the actual person in there. I know that any type of word games or word search or sudoku is good. Card games increase eye-hand cordination. Even coloring in a book or colored picture pencils give the brain a good workout.
I will keep praying for him and for you both.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

thank you d


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: deescrafty--all this talk about body parts of animals reminds me how boring I must be when it comes to food. I think I will stick to my fried (I mean baked) chicken, potato salad, fried sweet potatoes, cornbread, collard greens, and homemade macroni and cheese, along with some good ole southern sweet tea! Yes, i'm diabetic, and no I don't get to enjoy these foods except on occassion.My mom always said I was a finky eater. I'm satisfied with that!HAHAHA. Do you make baby clothes for sailor families? You have a beautiful smile and Im sure whoever gets the baby items will love them.


I do, since we are a Navy city and a good friend works at the naval clinic and can let me know who could use a fun layette. Our military families make such small salaries and needto stretch what little they have, it's my way of giving back something for their service, and I enjoy baby clothes. I knit blankets for the children's shelter also. Are you from the south, Carol? Your favoritr foods are much like we ate when we lived in Mississippi, I love that food.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

nickerina said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just clocking in so I don't loose the thread of the conversation, as happened last week. We are anticipating a bit of traffic chaos- they are changing the 'give way' rules early tomorrow morning.
> ...


I wasn't going to answer the thread on tripe but the story is pretty good. About 38 years ago when I was expecting my first son, I was craving tripe (don't know why only ate it once with my grandmother, but how do you explain cravings?) so off I go to the butcher to get some. Call mom to find out what to do, and proceed to make enough to fill a 8 qt soup pot. Boils for hours and by the time it was done, the smell alone made me queasy, so down the drain it went. Haven't craved it since.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Fanwy: Hobo seems to be settling in quite well. I am not sure whose winning which battles. He insist on leaving through the front door for duty. He whines when I leave or shut the door and when I appear to be dressing to leave in the am. He's a perfect house guest, cuddles, loves and is gradually becoming acclimated.
I wouln't push the front door issue any more while he wasn't feeling well, and I guess it's a moot point. What the heck he's a vagabond.
My real concern is other people and dogs not him. He could pick up a nasty virus or get in a vicious fight with the wandering pit bulls and I'm not sure he could win that one. At least until, I can get him to a vet for immunization, I had hoped to keep him curtailed to the fenced yard- though I had hoped to train him to hand signals as I have found these very useful in the past. Marlark Marge


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't remember what it is called - somewhere i have a pattern and directions oh how to knit it - but as i remember - when you cast on your cast on one stitch of color a - then one stitch of color b - then one stitch of color a - back and forth until you have the correct number of stitches on the needle. then when you are knitting you knit the main color with the main color working yarn, the cc with the cc working yarn - this is supposed to cause a pattern on the front and back - the same pattern but the colors are reversed.
> 
> now is said i think - so don't take this as gospel.
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Fanwy: I have locate a site Lumosity.com which specializes in mind expanding and preservation. They have a few test games you might try. They are graded and progressive so that when you master one they become more difficult according to your scores which they monitor. For full involvement there is a monthly charge which diminishes as longe times are tried. They are however, miniscule, when compared with the medications involved in long term therapy. Marlark Marge..


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi MargeMaples, some where in the early teen pages I think. d


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I am trying to get a lot of yarn spun in time for the mid-May opening of our new farmer's market. I have a fantastic 13 micron alpaca fleece that I am blending with a fantastic 23 micron Cormo fleece to make a soft lace weight yarn for knitting. Both fleece come from neighbors and I love knowing the names of the critters.


Hi and welcome back! Is it possible to use lamb in place of the beef steak and kidney? Dave is that ok to substitute these? I know it likely wont taste exactly the same but.....[/quote]

Sounds like a certain modest person is a pretty fantastic spinner.[/quote]

Your mother shared with you many talented gifts!
Well, I've been doing it for a while, 30+\- years. I can't resist anything that is soft and fuzzy. 
[/quote]

Getting back in to spinning is on the long term agenda. Got to build another wheel first. The loom is closeted, literally, because it is so big I will need to have Fale's [DH] room for it, if that situation ever occurs. Mum was a brilliant spinner and taught me to spin 'around the bend' which I gather is a Hebriddean skill. Another problem is getting a good source of fleece, am very out of touch, but it would be a matter of tracking down the guild. Also have hopes one day of finding a new teacher for my lace making. I have a bent for 'torchon' lace. Mum taught me to weave at 6, along with the knitting, at 8 I was taught to paint in oils, which I love, but one of my home invaders, stripped me of my carefully hoarded tubes of paint. It is quite a financial outlay getting back into it. Plus I need to get myself the 30k's into the city.
Have hopes of achieving that later this year.
Fridays would be good because I could go as well to the Music school $1-$2 concerts...[/quote]


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

My friend and I hiked 9 miles through the woods and an old historic site where there is an old lime kiln and then down to the Stillaguamish River. It was lots of ups and downs, mud and beautiful old trees and greenery. Lots of folks on the trail. It was a good day in Washington to be in the out of doors! But I'm tired now! It took a bit to read the 20 pages of the TP and get caught up! Goodnight all- or good morning, j


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Dave, what's the correct def. of "ox". Can it be a steer or does it have to be intact?
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Yes you can use steer kidneys, or mature beef kidneys, they need to have good flavour and be robust enough to stand up to the lengthy cooking. Ths is one of those dishes that has so few distactions, you need to use good flavoursome meat.

The big difference between traditional British cookery and French and continental cookery was English simplicity. This can be seen in the tableware produced in England, as opposed to Continental styles. Due to England's withdrawal from the Roman Catholic faith and the excommunication of Queen Elizabeth I and exile of English nationals by Pope Gregoy XIII in 1570, England was isolated from European culture. The situation was very similar to that of the USSR under the Western Alliance's embargoes on technology and trade during the Cold War. Until Britain had secured independent supplies of spices and exotic ingredients it had to rely on what it could grow and obtain from Northern Protestant countries.

It wasn't until European travel restrictictions for the English were relaxed as well as the trade embargo being partially lifted, during the eighteenth century, that we were able to obtain anything much from Catholic Europe, other than by smuggling. When the gentry started doing _The Grand Tour_, they came back with more than just a few souvenirs. Continental flavours and styles arrived too. Southern European meats were not the same quality as in the North, this was disguised with rich sauces, by the late eighteenth century the _sauce boat_ and other styles of dish for sauces etc., are common items in crockery sets.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave : You are the spice of all of our lives. 
Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave : You are the spice of all of our lives. 
Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave : You are the spice of all of our lives.
> Marge.


Thnks Marge, I try to come up with entertaining anecdotes and snppets from history.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally caught up with all the posts (20 pages) since I last looked. Just doing a "lazy day" today after a very rough work week. I probably should have been outside today but instead just laid around. I guess we need that every once in a while.


We all need to recharge our batteries sometimes, probably did you good to do nothing much for a day!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my - 23 pages. I'm getting later and later to the party. I hope there is still some tea in the pot and some tasties on the trolley!
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

And the yogurt too! I really like pomegranete syrup. Wish I could remember to buy it!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for that link dandylion. That's something I'd like to try someday and the video made it look easy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - santa's whiskers - do we have a recipe?
> 
> what would one look for if they were looking for pomegranate liquor?
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, it covers all motorsports and will serve for those weekends when I don't make a special one. There's a plain chequered napkin ring with my Monaco Egg Cosy at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html

that's all-purpose too.

I bet the boys find it, you know what enquiring little minds boys have!

Dave[/quote]

It will most likely be found by Jamie and she will be happy to show the boys. She checks to see what new cozy you have posted. I have orders for another set of the F1 cozies. Her best friends is a race fanatic. 
An overcast day here today. I think our warm weather has gone for now. 45degF / 7degC this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


Did you see the price? $12,995. Wow! It's cool but....

Kathy


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Just found the checkered egg cosy. How cute bet the motor sports people love them.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> DH is fixing dinner tonight!!! Hooray! I bought some Portuguese rolls at the Commissary, which meant we had to go to another store to buy linguica, a Portuguese sausage, which John loves. The town he was raised in in Mass. had a large Portuguese population and he developed a liking for linquica. When you cook it, your house smells for a couple of days.
> 
> His brother, who has since passed away, loved it, too, but his wife wouldn't cook it or allow him to cook it in the house because she didn't want her house to smell. No wonder I never was very fond of her. When you went to visit (at the brother's invitation), she wouldn't even make a fresh pot of coffee. She'd heat some water and put out the jar of instant coffee. You were on your own to fix your own cup. Really made you feel welcome! Grrrr!


Ahhh, memories, my first linguica was on Nantucket, the first trip I made there to visit with my friend, who ended up moving back there several months later. Always buy some locally when I visit.

Kathy


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a cold, dreary, rainy day today. 55 degrees at 9:10 AM Church at 11 AM, then we have to put together a TV table that we bought last week. I searched for a year before I found what I wanted at the price I wanted to pay. It will be worth it!! We'll have shelves for the DVD player, the set top box, and the Wii, and will be able to hide all those ugly wires.

Time for "brekkers." Will catch up later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thanks, glad you like 'em, looked OK at brekkers with the Malaysian Grand Prix!

_MotoGP_ 2012 starts in Qatar on 8th April and the Chinese Grand Prix is on 15th April, more may be needed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, it covers all motorsports and will serve for those weekends when I don't make a special one. There's a plain chequered napkin ring with my Monaco Egg Cosy at:
> ...


I bet she'll be scouring the beads section of craft shops now. In quite a few of the UK stores, they get sold as embellishments in the card-making section.

Thanks for posting the _Sant's Whiskers_ receipt, I am informed I'm making them next week!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It will most likely be found by Jamie and she will be happy to show the boys. She checks to see what new cozy you have posted. I have orders for another set of the F1 cozies. Her best friends is a race fanatic.

An overcast day here today. I think our warm weather has gone for now. 45degF / 7degC this morning.[/quote]

I bet she'll be scouring the beads section of craft shops now. In quite a few of the UK stores, they get sold as embellishments in the card-making section.

Thanks for posting the _Sant's Whiskers_ receipt, I am informed I'm making them next week!

Dave[/quote]

I imagine she will be. I'll have to accidentally walk down the card making isle. a very bad isle for me. I have as much card making items as I do yarn.

Glad to be of help in cookie department.  They really are very tasty. I keep those and shortbread made into logs in the freezer all year. That I have warm cookies for company in minutes.
I made some last night with tea and posted a picture.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> own K P Topics?/
> How's this for a cozy????
> I'm not offering to knit it, but thought you might like to take a look. Sue/d
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hi Fanwy: Hobo seems to be settling in quite well. I am not sure whose winning which battles. He insist on leaving through the front door for duty. He whines when I leave or shut the door and when I appear to be dressing to leave in the am. He's a perfect house guest, cuddles, loves and is gradually becoming acclimated.
> I wouln't push the front door issue any more while he wasn't feeling well, and I guess it's a moot point. What the heck he's a vagabond.
> My real concern is other people and dogs not him. He could pick up a nasty virus or get in a vicious fight with the wandering pit bulls and I'm not sure he could win that one. At least until, I can get him to a vet for immunization, I had hoped to keep him curtailed to the fenced yard- though I had hoped to train him to hand signals as I have found these very useful in the past. Marlark Marge


thanks for getting back to me Marge! It is quite something saving for the vet bills. Hobo sounds quite a character. I am sure your vigilance will help keep him safe! The wanderers I am most scared of encountering are the pit bull / mastif crosses that our neighbourhood seems to specialise in. We will pray that neither you nor I encounter any. I am up early [Monday morning] on my regular bread baking duty. I don't know if you have to register dogs in CA, here we do and council is threatening to put some categories up 300%- I signed a petition in protest. 
Wishing you the best of days at your Kingdom Hall!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> ...


I agree!! I could pay some serious bills with that money!!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking in the background off and on. I don't seem to be able to keep up with the postings, Dave as always,
your receipt sounds delicious. As for the hour(s) I would like to lose
It would be to do taxes, it seems an overwhelming task. I have to go back and find all the other receipts. Something about Shortbread, one of my favorites. Maybe I'll make it to the farmers market for some strawberries. I better get busy, I'll be back later for tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Fanwy: I have locate a site Lumosity.com which specializes in mind expanding and preservation. They have a few test games you might try. They are graded and progressive so that when you master one they become more difficult according to your scores which they monitor. For full involvement there is a monthly charge which diminishes as longe times are tried. They are however, miniscule, when compared with the medications involved in long term therapy. Marlark Marge..


Thank you! I will look that one up.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Am all: Up early as Hobo and I both had a very,very restless night. He slept the early part, but as I was ready to call it a day, His stomach went on a rampage. You could hear the spasms clear across the room. Poor baby, we held, petted, and soothed as possible. I sipped peppermint tea and wished I could figure out how to get some into him. Or some yogurt. He became unbelievably clinging and was not satisfied unless he was in my arms. Finally they settled down, but my night was already gone. We are really quite a pair. If it isn't me, its him. I wonder, there used to be ginger and charcoal bisquits, but I haven't seen them in years. Maybe someone has a recipe as I didn't keep any of mine as I was finished with dogs. Remember. Marlark Marge.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

1artist said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


My Dad didn't boil it. He battered it and fried it. It is different but I did enjoy it. Maybe I'll try to locate some. Not sure I could duplicate my Dad's but you are tempting me to try!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Been nursing a bad back for over a week but today seemed a bit better so I went out to clean up the front flowers, on my knees with a pad. Got about 1/4 of the way along the sidewalk when my back said ENOUGH!
So it is back to knitting and reading! Gee, terrible isn't it? LOL!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good Am all: Up early as Hobo and I both had a very,very restless night. He slept the early part, but as I was ready to call it a day, His stomach went on a rampage. You could hear the spasms clear across the room. Poor baby, we held, petted, and soothed as possible. I sipped peppermint tea and wished I could figure out how to get some into him. Or some yogurt. He became unbelievably clinging and was not satisfied unless he was in my arms. Finally they settled down, but my night was already gone. We are really quite a pair. If it isn't me, its him. I wonder, there used to be ginger and charcoal bisquits, but I haven't seen them in years. Maybe someone has a recipe as I didn't keep any of mine as I was finished with dogs. Remember. Marlark Marge.


Did you offer him some tea? We had a German Shepherd who would chew through the pockets of clothing to get at the mint-flavored gum or lip balm.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Considering unusual foods, here is a favorite quote:

It was a brave man who first ate an oyster.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > DH is fixing dinner tonight!!! Hooray! I bought some Portuguese rolls at the Commissary, which meant we had to go to another store to buy linguica, a Portuguese sausage, which John loves. The town he was raised in in Mass. had a large Portuguese population and he developed a liking for linquica. When you cook it, your house smells for a couple of days.
> ...


Kathy, we had trouble finding it in our area. Our son in San Diego was able to buy it there, another son in Greenville, SC, could buy it, and the DD in Alaska could buy it, but not us. Finally, one day we were talking to the Portuguese woman who was manager of the fish dept. and was from Mass. She said to go up to customer service and request it, which we did, and now they have it. We don't buy it very often, but somebody must, because they haven't taken it off the shelf yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning Nana J, 
Hope all is well with you, Fale and the dogs. I am getting some more done in my gardens. It has turned rather chilly compared to last week. Lots of birds and frogs. I's sneak up on the birds if I could find their nests and get pictures.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDaveThe big difference between traditional British cookery and French and continental cookery was English simplicity. This can be seen in the tableware produced in England said:


> The Grand Tour[/i], they came back with more than just a few souvenirs. Continental flavours and styles arrived too. Southern European meats were not the same quality as in the North, this was disguised with rich sauces, by the late eighteenth century the _sauce boat_ and other styles of dish for sauces etc., are common items in crockery sets.
> 
> Dave


Dave, that is an interesting bit of English history. I learn something new from you each and every Tea Party. And I don't have to pay uni fees! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Nana J,
> Hope all is well with you, Fale and the dogs. I am getting some more done in my gardens. It has turned rather chilly compared to last week. Lots of birds and frogs. I's sneak up on the birds if I could find their nests and get pictures.


Good morning Nana Caren! I just sent you a PM! so I will try not to repeat myself. I noticed the temperature had gone down for you. My friend Pam near Aberdeen in Scotland, has a warm 21C today. I spoke with her husband yesterday- she was away on Court duty, Pam is a great gardener, Brian said the garden is looking beautiful, and their weather has been good. Funny old world, Happy Day! nana J.
p.s., look forward to seeing your photos of the birds- you must have a lot of migratory birds coming in. When we were on the farm, we had a resting point for some birds that come and go to Siberia. [I have forgotten their name- would have to look it up- I am coming up with pied stilt, but I am not sure of that!]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning Nana Caren! I just sent you a PM! so I will try not to repeat myself. I noticed the temperature had gone down for you. My friend Pam near Aberdeen in Scotland, has a warm 21C today. I spoke with her husband yesterday- she was away on Court duty, Pam is a great gardener, Brian said the garden is looking beautiful, and their weather has been good. Funny old world, Happy Day! nana J.
p.s., look forward to seeing your photos of the birds- you must have a lot of migratory birds coming in. When we were on the farm, we had a resting point for some birds that come and go to Siberia. [I have forgotten their name- would have to look it up- I am coming up with pied stilt, but I am not sure of that!][/quote]

Most of them are Canadian Geese and ducks. It is still nice to see them. They don't seem to eat the trout so, I let them stay. These are the ones that don't fly off when we go outdoors.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Most of them are Canadian Geese and ducks. It is still nice to see them. They don't seem to eat the trout so, I let them stay. These are the ones that don't fly off when we go outdoors.


The correct name for these are Canada Geese, not Canadian Geese. The Canada Geese are really beautiful creatures and they do great migrations every year between Canada and the US. There are many Canadian geese of various species but only one species is called the Canada Goose.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning all from raining So Cal at the beach.

My enclosed lanai leaks and I still have lots of boxes out there. Hopefully nothing will get ruined.

I'm doing something that I haven't done in years - sitting in bed drinking coffee and using the laptop. So relaxing.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

It's 1pm Sunday here in Northern Virginia. I've been plying yarn since 8 am and am taking a break. The lace weight alpaca/cormo that I thought I had over spun, may turn out fine after all. Plying it may have relaxed it enough to recover its softness. I'll have to wash and block it to know for sure though. 
Last night I went through the connecting door to my DD's for supper. She made yummy salmon croquette sandwiches and green beans, simple, but nourishing. Afterwards we had a hilarious time arm wrestling with the gc's. My GS thought he was going to have an easy time beating old Gramma Jamma, but he was in for a surprise. My knees may be duds, but my arm is well conditioned from using that cane. Everybody, including GS thought it was too, too funny, and the gc's ended up literally rolling around on the floor giggling. Ahh... To be 8 and 11. Life is a barrel of laughs!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

300% for registering a dog? That's terrible. I do know some breeds are considered less desirable because of their temperaments, but 300% is just plain gouging the public. My daughter recently got a pit bull/mastiff (mostly pit bull) rescue dog. The dog is really sweet, but I hope she doesn't come to regret it.

I just re-read what you wrote about the possible price of registering a dog. Are those suggested fees only in your area/county or are they proposed for all of California?



myfanwy said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Fanwy: Hobo seems to be settling in quite well. I am not sure whose winning which battles. He insist on leaving through the front door for duty. He whines when I leave or shut the door and when I appear to be dressing to leave in the am. He's a perfect house guest, cuddles, loves and is gradually becoming acclimated.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You are always baking, NanaCaren ----- "Wontcha be my neighbor?" To quote Mr. Rogers  Sue/d



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanacaren - santa's whiskers - do we have a recipe?
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You're welcome, I think I will as well. The illustrator was entertaining and easy to follow, and the fact that she might be out in the pasture (or her backyard) amused me. Chickens and cows, sunshine and gorgeous green grass. Some of my favorite things. Sue/d



joycevv said:


> Thanks for that link dandylion. That's something I'd like to try someday and the video made it look easy!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You posted that when I was new to the thread and too shy to thank you for the race fans in Indianapolis, ---- So thanks on behalf of all of my friends who will recieve the napkin rings.  dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, it covers all motorsports and will serve for those weekends when I don't make a special one. There's a plain chequered napkin ring with my Monaco Egg Cosy at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12221-1.html
> 
> ...


It will most likely be found by Jamie and she will be happy to show the boys. She checks to see what new cozy you have posted. I have orders for another set of the F1 cozies. Her best friends is a race fanatic. 
An overcast day here today. I think our warm weather has gone for now. 45degF / 7degC this morning.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> 300% for registering a dog? That's terrible. I do know some breeds are considered less desirable because of their temperaments, but 300% is just plain gouging the public. My daughter recently got a pit bull/mastiff (mostly pit bull) rescue dog. The dog is really sweet, but I hope she doesn't come to regret it.
> 
> I just re-read what you wrote about the possible price of registering a dog. Are those suggested fees only in your area/county or are they proposed for all of California?
> 
> ...


Did not mean to concern you, Barbara, the fee hike is for us in Auckland, New Zealand. Not California. But there is also a yes, there. The fee for a pensioner apparently is being increased 300%. Seems very hard because many of us are not well off.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I have to say that I didn't even look for the price  dandy/sue



kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, and Everybody Else!!!! Did you see this listed in our
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't even think to look at your profile. I just presumed CA was California. That's just plain wrong. I hope for everyone's sake this law isn't passed. What ARE they thinking?



myfanwy said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > 300% for registering a dog? That's terrible. I do know some breeds are considered less desirable because of their temperaments, but 300% is just plain gouging the public. My daughter recently got a pit bull/mastiff (mostly pit bull) rescue dog. The dog is really sweet, but I hope she doesn't come to regret it.
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Just love to see wildlife, thanks for the pictures. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

What a task. Thanks for sharing. Don't see that everyday. 
Karen


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I hear Cary Grant's voice in the other room, I may not stay here long  I had an up and down night and had breakfast watching Key Largo on TCM. I had never seen it before. Imagine that. 
(Nothing wrong with me about the semi-sleepless night, I just had the windows open and woke about every other hour.) love hearing the birds & critters outside. 
Izzy was back and forth to the windows, to me, to the windows, to me  
dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> It's a cold, dreary, rainy day today. 55 degrees at 9:10 AM Church at 11 AM, then we have to put together a TV table that we bought last week. I searched for a year before I found what I wanted at the price I wanted to pay. It will be worth it!! We'll have shelves for the DVD player, the set top box, and the Wii, and will be able to hide all those ugly wires.
> 
> Time for "brekkers." Will catch up later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You are always baking, NanaCaren ----- "Wontcha be my neighbor?" To quote Mr. Rogers  Sue/d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Karena said:


> Just love to see wildlife, thanks for the pictures.
> Karen


Very welcome, one of my favorite things to photograph.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: margewharples--The Lumosity site is the one I do every day. I absolute love it. It is challengeing and fun. Although some are timed, it's ok-you still can work them at your own pace. I paid $59.99 ($60) for a year;thatis $5 amonth-more than worth that! Hope Fawnwy can find it usefull.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Go Gramma, Go Gramma  dandysue



janetnva said:


> It's 1pm Sunday here in Northern Virginia. I've been plying yarn since 8 am and am taking a break. The lace weight alpaca/cormo that I thought I had over spun, may turn out fine after all. Plying it may have relaxed it enough to recover its softness. I'll have to wash and block it to know for sure though.
> Last night I went through the connecting door to my DD's for supper. She made yummy salmon croquette sandwiches and green beans, simple, but nourishing. Afterwards we had a hilarious time arm wrestling with the gc's. My GS thought he was going to have an easy time beating old Gramma Jamma, but he was in for a surprise. My knees may be duds, but my arm is well conditioned from using that cane. Everybody, including GS thought it was too, too funny, and the gc's ended up literally rolling around on the floor giggling. Ahh... To be 8 and 11. Life is a barrel of laughs!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope Hobo continues to improve. I'm a little worried about my Bailey. I found a night-light bulb on the patio. All of the glass was gone, so I figure that Bailey found it on the floor, took it outside and ate the glass! Hope it was small enough to be absorbed by food in the stomach and will pass without doing any damage! That vet bill will be high! Gotta love him, though. He is a wonderful companion.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will most likely be found by Jamie and she will be happy to show the boys. She checks to see what new cozy you have posted. I have orders for another set of the F1 cozies. Her best friends is a race fanatic.
> 
> An overcast day here today. I think our warm weather has gone for now. 45degF / 7degC this morning.


I bet she'll be scouring the beads section of craft shops now. In quite a few of the UK stores, they get sold as embellishments in the card-making section.

Thanks for posting the _Sant's Whiskers_ receipt, I am informed I'm making them next week!

Dave[/quote]

I imagine she will be. I'll have to accidentally walk down the card making isle. a very bad isle for me. I have as much card making items as I do yarn.

Glad to be of help in cookie department.  They really are very tasty. I keep those and shortbread made into logs in the freezer all year. That I have warm cookies for company in minutes.
I made some last night with tea and posted a picture.[/quote]
Do you have a recipe for the shortbread logs you could post? I would like to make both to keep in the freezer (if my DH would only leave them alone). The Santa's Whiskers look great. I will be making them, probably today. All of my baking stuff and my big mixer are out. I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night. 
Judy


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey 5mmdpns--you and I are a pair! I know you think as I do, that when there's any little tid-bit of info. which we have wrong, we would want to be corrected so why wouldn't others!!? I'm guilty of doing it all the time, and it drives my husband up the wall to the point where he has now made a career of finding ways of mispronouncing anything he possibly can just to bug me. You talk about Malapropisms-- he graduated summa cum laude in that field! But I can't stop myself--I'm too old and still think I can change the world (child of the 60's) so what the heck.


5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Most of them are Canadian Geese and ducks. It is still nice to see them. They don't seem to eat the trout so, I let them stay. These are the ones that don't fly off when we go outdoors.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Do you have a recipe for the shortbread logs you could post? I would like to make both to keep in the freezer (if my DH would only leave them alone). The Santa's Whiskers look great. I will be making them, probably today. All of my baking stuff and my big mixer are out. I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night. 
Judy[/quote]

Shortbread cookie log
Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons powdered sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract, I use almond flavoring instead.
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature, cut into chunks
1 teaspoon water
Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
Add the flour, salt, and powdered sugar to a food processor and pulse to combine. Add in the vanilla, the butter and the 1 teaspoon of water. Pulse together just until a dough is formed. Put the dough on a sheet of plastic wrap and roll into a log, about 2 1/2 inches in diameter and 5 inches long. Tightly twist each end of the wrap in opposite directions. Chill the dough in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes.
Slice the log into 1/3-inch thick disks. Arrange on nonstick cookie sheets, parchment lined or silpat lined baking sheets, 2 inches apart. Bake until the edges are just light brown, about 12 to 14 minutes, rotating the pans half way through the baking process. Remove from the oven and let cool on the cookie sheets for 5 minutes. Tansfer to wire racks and cool until room temperature. Enjoy!

I roll the logs in wax paper or parchment, then in plastic wrap. Store in freezer. Slice off as many or few as needed and bake. When I'm only baking a few I use the toaster oven.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Nana Caren, can you buy red and green cherries all year? Or any of the other candied fruits, for that matter?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, what's the correct def. of "ox". Can it be a steer or does it have to be intact?
> ...


Fascinating, Dave. Thanks so much for presenting a piece of history in such a memorable way. I remember the term "splendid isolation" from my youth but had not had it illustrated so effectively before.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Nana Caren! I just sent you a PM! so I will try not to repeat myself. I noticed the temperature had gone down for you. My friend Pam near Aberdeen in Scotland, has a warm 21C today. I spoke with her husband yesterday- she was away on Court duty, Pam is a great gardener, Brian said the garden is looking beautiful, and their weather has been good. Funny old world, Happy Day! nana J.
> p.s., look forward to seeing your photos of the birds- you must have a lot of migratory birds coming in. When we were on the farm, we had a resting point for some birds that come and go to Siberia. [I have forgotten their name- would have to look it up- I am coming up with pied stilt, but I am not sure of that!]


Most of them are Canadian Geese and ducks. It is still nice to see them. They don't seem to eat the trout so, I let them stay. These are the ones that don't fly off when we go outdoors.[/quote]

I have been told that the terrible nuisance geese in some places have become hybrids and don't migrate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanakaren - thank you for the recipe for santa's whiskers - they sound good.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > 300% for registering a dog? That's terrible. I do know some breeds are considered less desirable because of their temperaments, but 300% is just plain gouging the public. My daughter recently got a pit bull/mastiff (mostly pit bull) rescue dog. The dog is really sweet, but I hope she doesn't come to regret it.
> ...


Seems to me it's the older person who needs the animals even more than others. I think NJ passed a law that an older person could have a pet regardless of the landlord's rules. Hard to believe any legislator would be that sensible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe i missed one - nanacaren - do we have the shortbread recipe?

sam

Glad to be of help in cookie department.  They really are very tasty. I keep those and shortbread made into logs in the freezer all year. That I have warm cookies for company in minutes.
I made some last night with tea and posted a picture.[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Do you have a recipe for the shortbread logs you could post? I would like to make both to keep in the freezer (if my DH would only leave them alone). The Santa's Whiskers look great. I will be making them, probably today. All of my baking stuff and my big mixer are out. I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> Judy


Shortbread cookie log
Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons powdered sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract, I use almond flavoring instead.
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature, cut into chunks
1 teaspoon water
Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
Add the flour, salt, and powdered sugar to a food processor and pulse to combine. Add in the vanilla, the butter and the 1 teaspoon of water. Pulse together just until a dough is formed. Put the dough on a sheet of plastic wrap and roll into a log, about 2 1/2 inches in diameter and 5 inches long. Tightly twist each end of the wrap in opposite directions. Chill the dough in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes.
Slice the log into 1/3-inch thick disks. Arrange on nonstick cookie sheets, parchment lined or silpat lined baking sheets, 2 inches apart. Bake until the edges are just light brown, about 12 to 14 minutes, rotating the pans half way through the baking process. Remove from the oven and let cool on the cookie sheets for 5 minutes. Tansfer to wire racks and cool until room temperature. Enjoy!

I roll the logs in wax paper or parchment, then in plastic wrap. Store in freezer. Slice off as many or few as needed and bake. When I'm only baking a few I use the toaster oven.[/quote]

This is a wonderful recipe, and very low in sugar. I have kept the roll in the refrigerator for a long period too and they were just fine.

Incidentally, I don't let the butter soften. I just take it out of the refrigerator, slice, and put it in the food processor. The recipe is so easy because you just dump everything in the processor and let it go.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Nana Caren, can you buy red and green cherries all year? Or any of the other candied fruits, for that matter?


We used to have the candied fruit only at Christmas time, but I saw that now they are in the Weis market looking permanent.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, It's a sunny Sunday afternoon in northern Minnesota with temperatures again above average. I banned myself from playing yesterday - had to get my taxes done. I finished in time to watch the U of M Duluth Bulldogs beat Maine in the start of the NCAA national hockey tournament. They're defending the national championship won last year. I'll be watching them play Boston College tonight. Congrats to the JV Iceman. It's always fun to watch your team win.
Dave, the Cartier video was stupendous. Such majesty! Thanks for sharing.
I don't think I would pick a Lost Hour. I consider time my most valuable asset and wouldn't want to lose any of it.
1artist, your painting is fabulous. I felt a great deal of serenity radiating from it.
Dave, I'm curious about something. You peridically refer to the lads as gannets. It's not a term which is familiar. Googling resulted in finding the sea bird which is known for komikozi (sp?) diving into the sea to catch fish. When referring to the boys as gannets are you referring to charging through life at "full speed ahead" or am I way off base? You always have interesting bits of knowledge to offer us, and I always feel I have learned something new from you every week. 
I mentioned to my friend that you would be sharing a recipe for steak and kidney pie. She told me her one and only experience with kidney was not a good one. She cooked up for supper and said the whole house smelled like urine, so she decided to offer it to the cat. Cat approached the dish, his hair stood on end, he raced to the far side of the house and dove under the bed. He didn't emerge until the kidney was outside in the garbage. I don't think she'll be copying the recipe.
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night. 
Judy[/quote]

judy - recipe fort icelandic almond cakes? almond in one of my favorite nut and flavor.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for saying that Gingerwitch. Sometimes I think Mrs. Maloprop's character was based on me. Precise details are very important to some people and others, like me speak off the cuff and in vague generalities. Sometimes what comes into my head falls right out of my mouth. And, I have to say it doesn't really matter to me at times, as I always expect my friends to "know what I mean".  
From now on, since I consider all of you such good friends, when I make a faux pas , I will expect to be corrected in a friendly way, and move on. We will all three be happier that way, right? 
You are correct that we like to know the facts, and like to learn from our friends here at the KP site. I for one, will accept it as a teaching tool, since that is how you intend it. 
Thanks, dandy/sue
.



gingerwitch said:


> Hey 5mmdpns--you and I are a pair! I know you think as I do, that when there's any little tid-bit of info. which we have wrong, we would want to be corrected so why wouldn't others!!? I'm guilty of doing it all the time, and it drives my husband up the wall to the point where he has now made a career of finding ways of mispronouncing anything he possibly can just to bug me. You talk about Malapropisms-- he graduated summa cum laude in that field! But I can't stop myself--I'm too old and still think I can change the world (child of the 60's) so what the heck.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Hey 5mmdpns--you and I are a pair! I know you think as I do, that when there's any little tid-bit of info. which we have wrong, we would want to be corrected so why wouldn't others!!? I'm guilty of doing it all the time, and it drives my husband up the wall to the point where he has now made a career of finding ways of mispronouncing anything he possibly can just to bug me. You talk about Malapropisms-- he graduated summa cum laude in that field! But I can't stop myself--I'm too old and still think I can change the world (child of the 60's) so what the heck.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


hey, you are right!! this is a place where we share all sorts of knowledge. Now it is your turn to give me a little education here -- just what in the world do you mean by Malapropisms? I am not at all familiar with the term....please help me out!!! :?:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Nana Caren, can you buy red and green cherries all year? Or any of the other candied fruits, for that matter?


I usually buy extra during the fall and freeze or vacuum seal them. However if I don't have the candied cherries I will drain and pat dry with paper towel the maraschino cherries. I think the maraschino gives them a nicer flavor.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Nana Caren! I just sent you a PM! so I will try not to repeat myself. I noticed the temperature had gone down for you. My friend Pam near Aberdeen in Scotland, has a warm 21C today. I spoke with her husband yesterday- she was away on Court duty, Pam is a great gardener, Brian said the garden is looking beautiful, and their weather has been good. Funny old world, Happy Day! nana J.
> ...


I have been told that the terrible nuisance geese in some places have become hybrids and don't migrate.[/quote]

I do believe that Canada Geese are not able to be hybrids, as a hybrid is a cross between two different similar species. They can be huge nuisances. Canada Geese mate for life and if something happens to one "spouse" the other never mates again. However, these ones do become "baby goose-sitters" for others and will care for any goslings who get separated from the rest of their little brood. 
If the wintering area in Canada is warm enough and food is provided for them, the Canada Goose will stay all through the winter and never leave the area. I would imagine that this is the same throughout the areas where the Canada Geese live/migrate. We have parks set aside for them where they are encouraged to set up house so to speak so that they will leave the farmers' fields and produce alone. haha, it is not always successful!! :wink:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Awww. I think I'm beginning to like Canada Geese. Caretakers as they are, maybe they can be forgiven for being a slight nuisance. (of course I don't live around them) dandy/sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The big difference between traditional British cookery and French and continental cookery was English simplicity. This can be seen in the tableware produced in England, as opposed to Continental styles. Due to England's withdrawal from the Roman Catholic faith and the excommunication of Queen Elizabeth I and exile of English nationals by Pope Gregoy XIII in 1570, England was isolated from European culture. The situation was very similar to that of the USSR under the Western Alliance's embargoes on technology and trade during the Cold War. Until Britain had secured independent supplies of spices and exotic ingredients it had to rely on what it could grow and obtain from Northern Protestant countries.
> ...


Sometimes history is as simple as wandering through the ceramics department of the V&A and comparing similar items from different eras. The sudden appearance of a new item, means something new has gone onto the menu, then one can start working out why from doumentary evidence.

In this case, the documentary evidence was discovered by historians researching at the rise of _The Grand Tour_, they were reading first-hand accounts and looking at how the experence had changed people's tastes and habits. Having discovered and acquired a taste for rich sauces to pour over their food, the wealthy wanted British potters to produce suitable containers to match their existing tableware sets.

It started at the top of fashionable society and trickled down; some things never change, we just call them 'early-adopters' now!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have been told that the terrible nuisance geese in some places have become hybrids and don't migrate.[/quote]

The past couple years crows have been the biggest nuisance. They are destroying many of the buildings from the numbers. I had to feed my chickens and ducks inside, the crows were attacking them for the food.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You posted that when I was new to the thread and too shy to thank you for the race fans in Indianapolis, ---- So thanks on behalf of all of my friends who will recieve the napkin rings.  dandy/sue


Thanks Sue, I'm glad you like it. I'm working on a design for the American _MotoGP_ this Summer. I have a couple of sketches, now all I've got to do is make one of them knittable!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > You posted that when I was new to the thread and too shy to thank you for the race fans in Indianapolis, ---- So thanks on behalf of all of my friends who will recieve the napkin rings.  dandy/sue
> ...


I'm sure we will all be patiently waiting.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > You posted that when I was new to the thread and too shy to thank you for the race fans in Indianapolis, ---- So thanks on behalf of all of my friends who will recieve the napkin rings.  dandy/sue
> ...


 :lol:  :thumbup: dandy/sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Dave, I'm curious about something. You peridically refer to the lads as gannets. It's not a term which is familiar. Googling resulted in finding the sea bird which is known for komikozi (sp?) diving into the sea to catch fish. When referring to the boys as gannets are you referring to charging through life at "full speed ahead" or am I way off base? You always have interesting bits of knowledge to offer us, and I always feel I have learned something new from you every week.


Gannets are indeed a North Atlantic sea-bird, one noted for its ravenous appetite and the ability to spot a tasty morsel from a great distance and swoop down to collect it up at phenomenal speeds, it learned this trick by studying teenaged boys!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I hear Cary Grant's voice in the other room, I may not stay here long  I had an up and down night and had breakfast watching Key Largo on TCM. I had never seen it before. Imagine that.
> (Nothing wrong with me about the semi-sleepless night, I just had the windows open and woke about every other hour.) love hearing the birds & critters outside.
> Izzy was back and forth to the windows, to me, to the windows, to me
> dandy/sue
> ...


Another thing we have in common, dandy/Sue! I've been watching TCM practically every night for the past month or so. As I told my kids, I'm catching up on all the movies I missed when they were little and we couldn't afford a babysitter so we could go out. :-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 5mmdpns--you and I are a pair! I know you think as I do, that when there's any little tid-bit of info. which we have wrong, we would want to be corrected so why wouldn't others!!? I'm guilty of doing it all the time, and it drives my husband up the wall to the point where he has now made a career of finding ways of mispronouncing anything he possibly can just to bug me. You talk about Malapropisms-- he graduated summa cum laude in that field! But I can't stop myself--I'm too old and still think I can change the world (child of the 60's) so what the heck.
> ...


Sheridan's play, _The Rivals_ features the character _Mrs. Malaprop_ who mixes up similar-sounding words with comically different meanings.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Fascinating, Dave. Thanks so much for presenting a piece of history in such a memorable way. I remember the term "splendid isolation" from my youth but had not had it illustrated so effectively before.


In many ways, the British Empire was a consequence of being cut off from Europe, Britain had no option other than to look further than the continent for supplies.

Because Britain was excluded from Renaissance thinking, art and technology, it had fo find other solutions and there was parallel development of advances in production. Wren's solution to the problem of putting a dome on St. Paul's Cathedral in London, for example, is utterly different to the Italian solution; Wren had never been there, he'd only heard about it!

Dave


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 5mmdpns--you and I are a pair! I know you think as I do, that when there's any little tid-bit of info. which we have wrong, we would want to be corrected so why wouldn't others!!? I'm guilty of doing it all the time, and it drives my husband up the wall to the point where he has now made a career of finding ways of mispronouncing anything he possibly can just to bug me. You talk about Malapropisms-- he graduated summa cum laude in that field! But I can't stop myself--I'm too old and still think I can change the world (child of the 60's) so what the heck.
> ...


OOPS! Dave beat me to it, but anyway - Malapropism comes from Mrs. Malaprop from Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 1775 play The Rivals, who frequently misspoke, confusing words in a very funny way, sort of like the commedian Norm Crosby.

As for Canada Geese, I know next to nothing, except that they frequently lay their eggs in the most inconvenient places, such as right next to a sidewalk or outside stairwell. They can become quite fierce in protecting their eggs/chicks from any perceived threat. Not a fan, as I was attached by two geese (domestic) when I was a toddler. That being said, one of my favorite movies of all time is "Fly Away Home", about a little girl who finds a nest of Canada Goose eggs (adults have been killed by develpers) and takes them home to the barn, where they hatch and imprint on her. I don't want to spoil the rest of the movie, but it's a great movie - very touching. Not to mention Mary Chapin Carpenter's beautiful, haunting song, and gorgeous scenery. I highly recommend it (have hankies by your side).


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> Judy


judy - recipe fort icelandic almond cakes? almond in one of my favorite nut and flavor.

sam[/quote]
Be glad to Sam. Almond is one of my favorite flavorings, too. They are called Mondlurkaka (two dots above the o)
Makes 12-16 servings
1 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
1 cup sugar
4 eggs, separated
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup blanched almonds, finely grouond
1 cup cake flour (i used self-rising)
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
Filling
1/2 cup strawberry jam, preferably homemade or 1 pint fresh strawberries
Frosting and decorations
1 cup whipping cream
2 tablespoons powdered sugar
fresh strawberries for garnish
toasted whole almonds for garnish
Butter three 8-inch cake pans and line with parchment or wax paper. Preheat oven to 350'
Cream the butter with the sugar. Add the egg yolks and beat until light and fluffy. Add the vanilla and the almonds
Sieve the cake flour and baking powder together into the bowl. Stir into the batter. Beat the egg whites until stiff and fold into the batter.
Divide the batter among the cake pans (here is where I had trouble, I could only get two). There didn't seem to be enough batter for three. Bake for 30 minutes or until golden and cakes spring back when touched in the center. Cool 5 minutes, then invert onto cake racks and finish cooling on racks. The layers are not very thick.
Spread strawberry jam between cooled layers. Or, spread with sliced strawberries, covering the layers evenly. Whip the cream and sweeten with the powdered sugar. Spread cream over the top and sides of cake. Decorate the top with toasted almonds.
i had to make for 80 people so I cheated and used two layers as that was what each batch produced for me. The batter was a little stiff, a cross between cake and cookie dough. I used homemade strawberry/rhubarb jam as my strawberry was all gone until I make more in season. I also used cool whip so we could cut and plate them ahead of time for serving. They are putsy but well worth the effort. We got lots of compliments on the dessert.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Malapropisms should never be confusibold with gobbledegook when Professor Stanley Unwin givit directies:






or Does A Deep Thorcus There On The Origies Of The Arty Formbold on the radibole:






Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thank you for saying that Gingerwitch. Sometimes I think Mrs. Maloprop's character was based on me. Precise details are very important to some people and others, like me speak off the cuff and in vague generalities. Sometimes what comes into my head falls right out of my mouth. And, I have to say it doesn't really matter to me at times, as I always expect my friends to "know what I mean".
> From now on, since I consider all of you such good friends, when I make a faux pas , I will expect to be corrected in a friendly way, and move on. We will all three be happier that way, right?
> You are correct that we like to know the facts, and like to learn from our friends here at the KP site. I for one, will accept it as a teaching tool, since that is how you intend it.
> Thanks, dandy/sue
> ...


I think some corrections are more important than others and some should just be let go.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Nana Caren, can you buy red and green cherries all year? Or any of the other candied fruits, for that matter?
> ...


I really like maraschino cherries, and I think I would prefer them here. I may try that. Something to be added to the shopping list because I'm not sure I can find what I probably have.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Awww. I think I'm beginning to like Canada Geese. Caretakers as they are, maybe they can be forgiven for being a slight nuisance. (of course I don't live around them) dandy/sue


A farm near here was one of the setdown placse several years ago for the ultralight that was guiding geese to their wintering grounds . I don't know what is happening nowadays.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


years ago I knew someone who said she liked French provisional furniture but the prices were so exuberant.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, are you working on an egg cozy for the Queen's Jubilee?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been told that the terrible nuisance geese in some places have become hybrids and don't migrate.


The past couple years crows have been the biggest nuisance. They are destroying many of the buildings from the numbers. I had to feed my chickens and ducks inside, the crows were attacking them for the food.[/quote]
In Rochester we have trouble with both. We used to have 50-60 thousand geese on Silver Lake. They made a mess of the park, kids could not play, they made a mess of the walking/bike paths so nobody wanted to use them. We had an electric power plant that put warm water into the lake so it stayed open all winter. The geese just kept increasing. Finally they let and planted special weeds around the lake, and they stopped using that electric plant so the water began to freeze in the winter. Now we just have a few, enough to be pretty. The farmers are very happy. That many geese can ruin a crop. Now we have upwards of 20 thousand crows downtown. You can't even walk without worring what will drop from the sky. Cars in parking lots from Mayo Clinic employees are a mess (my DH included). You have to go from the parking lot to the car wash before going home after you cleaned your windshield so you could see. The city hired an abatement firm to get rid of them humanely with atacking birds and noise after the crows settled down for the night. It is hard to do too much noise as a lot of the clinic patients stay in hotels around. They need peace and quiet. You never know who received bad news from the doctors or who has had a full day of tests and are tired. Actually the crows left but only for a short while. The city fathers are trying to come up with something new. With the clinic you don't want people tracking in that stuff and into the operatories and all over the carpet or other places. That part is pretty gross. I do hope they find away soon. It is pretty bad.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

The Canada geese are not very popular in Northern VA mainly because of the droppings they leave behind. Golfers, especially, don't like them. The other day we saw 50 or so in a pasture that is used by boarded horses. I wouldn't think the grass would taste very good after they left.

They've been experimenting to find ways to get rid of them, such as treating the eggs so they don't hatch, etc., etc. It's too bad because they are such beautiful birds and I love to see them flying in their V-pattern. Many of them stay in the area throughout the year.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Talking of Canada geese being guided to certain places to stop them becoming a nuisance, has anyone seen the Ant Ballet at London Zoo? The ants are guided by artificial pheromones through the use of a machine and "dance".


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, are you working on an egg cozy for the Queen's Jubilee?


Yes and No, I've already seen a rather good one based on the Imperial State Crown and another on the St Edward's; I'm sort of thinking about the orb, but perhaps that's a bit obvious. There's a nice diadem H.M. wears quite frequently, but there are some other devices I'd like to play with.

Fortunately I've still got a couple of months in which to attempt something approaching originality!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Awww. I think I'm beginning to like Canada Geese. Caretakers as they are, maybe they can be forgiven for being a slight nuisance. (of course I don't live around them) dandy/sue


Haha, you would like them. They can be tamed and then be your very own guard goose!!! The ganders are the best for the guard goose but they need their female for the goslings and then they will defend like a raging goose!! haha, kitty cat better stay in the house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think some corrections are more important than others and some should just be let go.[/quote]

amen

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I'm curious about something. You peridically refer to the lads as gannets. It's not a term which is familiar. Googling resulted in finding the sea bird which is known for komikozi (sp?) diving into the sea to catch fish. When referring to the boys as gannets are you referring to charging through life at "full speed ahead" or am I way off base? You always have interesting bits of knowledge to offer us, and I always feel I have learned something new from you every week.
> ...


Dave you have the teenage species down pat!! errr, better send them out to shop for some finger foods for the races!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Awww. I think I'm beginning to like Canada Geese. Caretakers as they are, maybe they can be forgiven for being a slight nuisance. (of course I don't live around them) dandy/sue
> ...


Livy wrote how the geese in the Temple of Juno saved Rome by awakening the guards, alerting them to a night-time attack by the Gauls.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


It is a very well done Canadian film. Incidently, the whooping crane minders use this also to get the whoopers to migrate once they have been part of the program to get them back from extinction. Several of these light aircraft are used and the whoopers are guided from one feeding ground to the next on the migration route. They are hatched in the north and migrate south.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Malapropisms should never be confusibold with gobbledegook when Professor Stanley Unwin givit directies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does one have to watch the play or can one read the play? I guess to watch the play would be much more interesting!!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marge. Hobo sounds just like my Jasper when I first got him from rescue. He was so unsure of his status in the house & scared he was going to be alone again. He settled down after a month or so & became the best dog ever, gentle & faithful. I just kept talking to him & soothing him.
It may well be that his stomach is not used to too much food or even anything as strong as tinned dog food. Keep trying with him, I think he's found the best home possible, lucky doggie!!

Tessa


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Mrs Malaprop is a character in Sheridan's play "The Rivals" who is famous for her propensity to substitute incorrect but similar sounding words at any given opportunity, giving the 19th century viewing audience some moments of unsurpassed hilarity and generally creating such a widespread impression that the term "malapropism" became a part of everyday conversation and has been accepted as an addition to the English language.
quote=5mmdpns]


gingerwitch said:


> Hey 5mmdpns--you and I are a pair! I know you think as I do, that when there's any little tid-bit of info. which we have wrong, we would want to be corrected so why wouldn't others!!? I'm guilty of doing it all the time, and it drives my husband up the wall to the point where he has now made a career of finding ways of mispronouncing anything he possibly can just to bug me. You talk about Malapropisms-- he graduated summa cum laude in that field! But I can't stop myself--I'm too old and still think I can change the world (child of the 60's) so what the heck.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


hey, you are right!! this is a place where we share all sorts of knowledge. Now it is your turn to give me a little education here -- just what in the world do you mean by Malapropisms? I am not at all familiar with the term....please help me out!!! :?: [/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their insights into the Malapropisms!! I can imagine the laughter over some of these words!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh well, I suppose I should concentrate on the TP and quit trying to garden in the rain! Anyway, what's a little redundancy among friends?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Malapropisms should never be confusibold with gobbledegook when Professor Stanley Unwin givit directies:
> ...


_The Rivals_ was one of the 'set works' in Englsh Lit., when I was in the Third (14yrs), we also went to a production and I vaguely recall a black and white television version in the late 1960s.

I'm sure you will be able to find the script in _Project Gutenburg_, it was written in the eighteenth century.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

On the topic of geese, Dave, are you able to come up with where the saying "what's good for the goose is good for the gander?"


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Gail said:
> ...


Race menus have to be carefully pre-arranged. When _MotoGP_ gets to Europe, the broadcast starts at 9:40a.m., and with three full races, it lasts over four hours, that's a lot of food to prepare!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris,
I'm watching Niagra. 
I was so young when I first saw Niagra that I never questioned the fact that Marilyn Monroe was even married to Joseph Cotton in that movie, NOR did I wonder how ANY woman would not be interested in Joseph Cotton 

Funny how one's taste can change from 1956 to 2012  
dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Cary Grant's voice in the other room, I may not stay here long  I had an up and down night and had breakfast watching Key Largo on TCM. I had never seen it before. Imagine that.
> ...


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Do you have a recipe for the shortbread logs you could post? I would like to make both to keep in the freezer (if my DH would only leave them alone). The Santa's Whiskers look great. I will be making them, probably today. All of my baking stuff and my big mixer are out. I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> Judy


Shortbread cookie log
Ingredients
Oh,Nana Caren! I NEEDED this recipe. I can do freeze and slice. Could you share the Icelandic ones too? Iceland is on my Bucket List. I think it would be fantastic to stand on the Mid-Atlantic Ridge and look across to the European Plate. Also, they have some pretty soft sheep there. I want to get my hands on those fleece too.

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons powdered sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract, I use almond flavoring instead.
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature, cut into chunks
1 teaspoon water
Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
Add the flour, salt, and powdered sugar to a food processor and pulse to combine. Add in the vanilla, the butter and the 1 teaspoon of water. Pulse together just until a dough is formed. Put the dough on a sheet of plastic wrap and roll into a log, about 2 1/2 inches in diameter and 5 inches long. Tightly twist each end of the wrap in opposite directions. Chill the dough in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes.
Slice the log into 1/3-inch thick disks. Arrange on nonstick cookie sheets, parchment lined or silpat lined baking sheets, 2 inches apart. Bake until the edges are just light brown, about 12 to 14 minutes, rotating the pans half way through the baking process. Remove from the oven and let cool on the cookie sheets for 5 minutes. Tansfer to wire racks and cool until room temperature. Enjoy!

I roll the logs in wax paper or parchment, then in plastic wrap. Store in freezer. Slice off as many or few as needed and bake. When I'm only baking a few I use the toaster oven.[/quote]


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for saying that Gingerwitch. Sometimes I think Mrs. Maloprop's character was based on me. Precise details are very important to some people and others, like me speak off the cuff and in vague generalities. Sometimes what comes into my head falls right out of my mouth. And, I have to say it doesn't really matter to me at times, as I always expect my friends to "know what I mean".
> ...


No doubt, but how does one determine where to draw the line? It's such a subjective decision and so many factors come into play. I've been observing the interactions of this group for some time now and am impressed by how considerate and caring people here really are towards each other; there is such a wealth of diverse personalities and yet we share, communicate and generally accept each others' foibles graciously and with good humour. Our leaders should take a leaf out this KP book!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> On the topic of geese, Dave, are you able to come up with where the saying "what's good for the goose is good for the gander?"


It's a variation on a Hindu saying, _What's sauce for the goose..._, relating to notions of the reciprocity of Karma.

_What's Good for the Goose_ was a title of a slightly bawdy British film starring Norman Wisdom made in the 1960s. Since then the new phrase has popularly been changed and now suggests equality.

An example of mutating idiom. I remember noting it in a discussion in 1981 on the radio.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanakaren - thank you for the recipe for santa's whiskers - they sound good.
> 
> sam


You are very welcome. Next to shortbread santa's whisker's are my favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a recipe for the shortbread logs you could post? I would like to make both to keep in the freezer (if my DH would only leave them alone). The Santa's Whiskers look great. I will be making them, probably today. All of my baking stuff and my big mixer are out. I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> ...


This is a wonderful recipe, and very low in sugar. I have kept the roll in the refrigerator for a long period too and they were just fine.

Incidentally, I don't let the butter soften. I just take it out of the refrigerator, slice, and put it in the food processor. The recipe is so easy because you just dump everything in the processor and let it go.[/quote]

I'll have to try it that way next time.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Let's have another great tea party this weekend. Sam's puppies are growing. Spring has sprung.
> Kathy


This is funny because I just recvd a notification from the TP that dates from Sept 30 to October 3rd I think. How strange. I know I've been a bit out of sorts but this is really strange!
marilyn


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

About Canada geese, we have a lot of them here in Loudoun County VA. Not only do they mate for life, I think they stay together in family groups. At least it seems that way. When I first moved here to my daughter's place, I set up my outside chair to look an the sunset behind the Blue Ridge. I noticed long lines and V's of Canada geese flying to and from the Potomac River at dawn an dusk. There was a lone goose that flew over my head every night. The next year there were two geese flying over my head, and by fall there were six, enough to make a little V. Now there is a really good sized V that goes over my head right around dark. They are low and raucous, calling to each other all the way. I love them, and am happy to think that lone goose has a family.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I think we in the US don't celebrate the lost hour because we spend most of the whole next day sleeping to make up for it.
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Re Ben's Breakfast Pizza, I'm a little confused re using a pizza pan or a pie plate. I just can't visualize everthing not running out of a pizza pan.
Sounds delicious!!!
marilyn


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Sorry, I think that there are some people who correct just to rile things up, and actually look for things to pick on. Then the correctee comes back at the corrector, and things get quite heated over nothing that even matters. After all, nobody is deliberately stating falsehoods, so sometimes "correcting" that person causes defensiveness and hurt feelings. If I corrected every misspelled word or misplaced apostrophe, I would have no time for knitting, cooking, or any of the things that we all have in common. So really, people, let's pick our battles.

Sorry if I offended anyone, but don't we all get tired of the in-fighting?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Re Ben's Breakfast Pizza, I'm a little confused re using a pizza pan or a pie plate. I just can't visualize everthing not running out of a pizza pan.
> Sounds delicious!!!
> marilyn


 I used a 12 inch pie plate.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I think we in the US don't celebrate the lost hour because we spend most of the whole next day sleeping to make up for it.
> marilyn


haha, we are all sleep deprived when we have a lost hour of sleep!!! One priest in town sends everyone a facebook message reminding the people not to be late for church the next day after time change!! Of course, not many are out for that Sunday service cause they are all sleeping in!!! *chuckles* :lol:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Ceili said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


You know, if you truly believe someone is deliberately doing this kind of activity to "rile things up", surely the best way to handle it is to not respond at all. Generally, someone who constantly looks for negative interaction is more to be pitied than blamed. It takes two to tango--or should it be tangle? BTW--perfect e.g. of a malapropism. And I, for one, don't want to battle, and I doubt anyone else does.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This is for ceili. It seems that it is you who want to keep at this Canada Goose thing and keep on getting riled up about it. Since I am Canadian I did want to set the record straight as to the correct name of this goose. There are geese that are not Canada Geese that do live in Canada and they are Canadian geese. But the definition of Canada Goose and Canadian geese are not the same. Here is a web site to check out the Canada Goose.
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Canada_Goose/id/ac
I am sorry if you are offended that I did see fit to make a correction. Now let this be an end to something that has been acknowledged already as an information giving statement.

Gingerwitch, you have wise words.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This is for ceili. It seems that it is you who want to keep at this Canada Goose thing and keep on getting riled up about it. Since I am Canadian I did want to set the record straight as to the correct name of this goose. There are geese that are not Canada Geese that do live in Canada and they are Canadian geese. But the definition of Canada Goose and Canadian geese are not the same. Here is a web site to check out the Canada Goose.
> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Canada_Goose/id/ac
> I am sorry if you are offended that I did see fit to make a correction. Now let this be an end to something that has been acknowledged already as an information giving statement.
> 
> Gingerwitch, you have wise words.


Sorry, I was not objecting to the Canada Goose thing. I was speaking in general terms. I'm sorry you thought I was directing my comments to you. There, I've apologized, and now, I hope, it really is over.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't see a lot of Geese -from Canada or anywhere else- here in Colorado but oh my the wild turkeys! They come everyday in huge groups-males or females- not mixed now and make so much noise. My little banties chase them and try to fight them. If a turkey gets caught in the open chicken pen we have to go rescue it from my chicks! I enjoy watching the interactions but not so much the giant turkey doo-doos!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

:-( I could cry. I have just discovered the 40 inch cable broken in half. It wouldn't be so bad but I had a shawl with lots of Yo's on them. Bright side, I'll have to put in an order with knit picks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost 8 PM Sunday in Texas. i've watched a lot of basketball today and finished a dishcloth. I'm really into smaller projects right now. I do have a sweater that I need to work on, but can't find the pattern! I hate when I put something up and forget where I put it! Weather was beautiful today, but a little warm, about 89 F. I still haven't turned the AC on. I want to wait as long as possible! Dogs are sleeping and I'm thinking I should be, too. Just didn't sleep much last night. This is my last full week. Then I will be doing the occasional day here and there. Guess I'll shower and get ready for the day. May check back it later, but if now, tomorrow!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you think it was the weight of the shawl that broke the cable? Is it a plastic cable?


NanaCaren said:


> :-( I could cry. I have just discovered the 40 inch cable broken in half. It wouldn't be so bad but I had a shawl with lots of Yo's on them. Bright side, I'll have to put in an order with knit picks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> I don't see a lot of Geese -from Canada or anywhere else- here in Colorado but oh my the wild turkeys! They come everyday in huge groups-males or females- not mixed now and make so much noise. My little banties chase them and try to fight them. If a turkey gets caught in the open chicken pen we have to go rescue it from my chicks! I enjoy watching the interactions but not so much the giant turkey doo-doos!


Those wild turkeys are something else indeed!!!! When I lived in southwestern Ontario there were several times I was late for work because the flock of them would just not move off the road. We fed one throughout one winter. Husband called it Matilda. When I asked him why it was Matilda, he said it looked just like a Matilda would look. (I am still not sure why it looked like a Matilda???)
The chickens ruling the turkey must have looked like quite something else!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :-( I could cry. I have just discovered the 40 inch cable broken in half. It wouldn't be so bad but I had a shawl with lots of Yo's on them. Bright side, I'll have to put in an order with knit picks.


Are you able to thread a darning needle with some yarn and put a lifeline through at some point so you dont end up frogging it all? It would be a shame if you had to frog your shawl. Sympathies from me to you. BTW, my biggest unfrogged projects are only socks so they are not quite so elaborate as the shawl. Still...... :|


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a lot of Geese -from Canada or anywhere else- here in Colorado but oh my the wild turkeys! They come everyday in huge groups-males or females- not mixed now and make so much noise. My little banties chase them and try to fight them. If a turkey gets caught in the open chicken pen we have to go rescue it from my chicks! I enjoy watching the interactions but not so much the giant turkey doo-doos!
> ...


They really are fun to watch. Last year the hens came through with a bunch of babies. They sit under the window and make cooing noises to each other. The ladies fight a lot more with each other than the jakes do. I guess when they aren't mating they don't have much to fight about!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


I agree a really nice movie. I'm trying to remember - Jeff Bridges?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

janetnva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a recipe for the shortbread logs you could post? I would like to make both to keep in the freezer (if my DH would only leave them alone). The Santa's Whiskers look great. I will be making them, probably today. All of my baking stuff and my big mixer are out. I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> ...


[/quote]

This recipe also has a couple of variations. I think one is ground pecans and the other is adding chai. Yes, the dry chai leaves, or whatever they are called.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> "Fly Away Home"
> 
> I agree a really nice movie. I'm trying to remember - Jeff Bridges?


Jeff Daniels.... and yes I agree, a really nice movie.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ceili said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


AMEN to that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen

sam



Ceili said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally decided which dishcloth I'm going to do next. I'm making them for the friends I have been working with since Jan. and some for my DD to give to her fellow teachers that have been supportive through this ordeal. She is still sad and shocked, but hopefully we will get the apps started tomorrow night. I just keep remembering that when a door is shut, another one is opened! Time to go to bed. Good night!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am responding to all of your questions and well wishing for Hobo, of which I am extremely grateful. He experienced 
vomiting early in the day today and after passing poo developed an voracious appetite. I scramble poached an egg later and he ate that with vigor and later in the day ate some dried dog food with a teaspoon of wet chicken dog food.
He at this time seems contented and is sleeping. Thanks be to God as the poor thing suffered so last night and neither of us slept at all. It rained all day and he was reluctant to go out later. So we are progressing some, but I think it will take time, reassurance, stability and regularity of schedules to get past these problems. He simply has not had any regular source of food,activity, affection, expectations etc. My other hobo, Buddy, was similar. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad to hear that, Marge, hope you are keeping well yourself!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

As for Canada Geese, I know next to nothing, except that they frequently lay their eggs in the most inconvenient places, such as right next to a sidewalk or outside stairwell. They can become quite fierce in protecting their eggs/chicks from any perceived threat. Not a fan, as I was attached by two geese (domestic) when I was a toddler. That being said, one of my favorite movies of all time is "Fly Away Home", about a little girl who finds a nest of Canada Goose eggs (adults have been killed by develpers) and takes them home to the barn, where they hatch and imprint on her. I don't want to spoil the rest of the movie, but it's a great movie - very touching. Not to mention Mary Chapin Carpenter's beautiful, haunting song, and gorgeous scenery. I highly recommend it (have hankies by your side).[/quote]

I agree a really nice movie. I'm trying to remember - Jeff Bridges?[/quote]

Close ...Jeff Daniels


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

An elderly aunt of mine was a typical Mrs Malaprop. I had an evergreen magnolia in the grounds of my old home, and I used to take some when I visited her. She would always say, "Oh, what lovely mongolias!" Same aunt would tell my uncle, "You've got to be more pacific" (meaning specific) and would tell you that she had trouble with her 'bronicles' (bronchitis). I never corrected her. She was a difficult lady and would not have taken kindly to even the gentlest of corrections - I would just smile inwardly. Both she and my uncle lived until their 90s. One Sunday I took them on a train trip to a country beach area known for whale spotting. Unfortunately, the whales weren't around this day. On the way home my aunt said, "Wouldn't you think they'd be there on a Sunday!", to which my uncle replied, "Don't be silly - they don't know it's Sunday". "Even so", she said, 'you'd think they'd come out on a Sunday". I often relate this story, to the amusement of all around.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

What a lovely story,Althea, it summons memories of my great Aunt May who was a spinster and a private secretary to the president of Fire Marine Insurance. In retirement she spent six months with the relatives on the East Coast(Mass) and six months in Calif. She had reservations in perpetuity with the airlines. When Jet service was established she was horrified that they would not notify her of their change as she was a good customer and was relegated to value class (prop) service when Jet service was available. I was never allowed to wear slacks or shorts when she arrived at our home because it was not proper attire for a girl. My mother catered to her greatly, prepared especially elaborate meals with napkins and table cloths and the best china we had, always had murder mysteries set aside for her and generally put on the dog. My mother's pastime was gardening and she spent a great portion of every day divided between her special plants and the yard was always a showcase perfusion of roses, birds of paradise, dahlias,zinnias and chrysanthemums(she had commecial ones). Aunt May never went into the yard, but glanced out through the window and said" What a nice place for Peppy our dog to play. Ha Ha!
Marlark Marge.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Caren for both cookie log recipes. I shall be making both of them before I put my baking stuff away after the cake marathon. I want to get them in the freezer before DH gets home for work and sees them. That is one thing he can do, slice cookies and bake them in the toaster oven. He tends to do it over and over again until they are gone. They sound delicious and perfect for spur of the moment company.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

And another work-week has arrived. I am so very grateful to have a job, though, that I give thanks every day. Fortunately for me, I am able to tele-work two days a week which cuts down on the mileage and the gas costs. 
Marge, so glad that Hobo is on the mend. It is always worrying when they are sick and can't tell you "where it hurts".

It is cold, dark, chilly and very windy here this morning. The weatherman said that there might even be a frost tonight! Thankfully I haven't had the time to put out any plants.

Hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Do you think it was the weight of the shawl that broke the cable? Is it a plastic cable?
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


I didn't seem to be that heavy. Just one of those things that happen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > :-( I could cry. I have just discovered the 40 inch cable broken in half. It wouldn't be so bad but I had a shawl with lots of Yo's on them. Bright side, I'll have to put in an order with knit picks.
> ...


I will attempt to put it on yarn. I can usually read the stitches well enough to get them back in place. Socks are just as bad to have to put back on needles you can't lay them out like with a shawl.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Caren for both cookie log recipes. I shall be making both of them before I put my baking stuff away after the cake marathon. I want to get them in the freezer before DH gets home for work and sees them. That is one thing he can do, slice cookies and bake them in the toaster oven. He tends to do it over and over again until they are gone. They sound delicious and perfect for spur of the moment company.


You are welcome. When all the children were home I would make cookies put them out on the pans. Freeze them, then put them into Tupperware containers. They always had fresh hot cookies.

Thank you for the Icelandic almond cake recipe. Almond anything is one of the favorites here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Morning from a chilly Auckland! Augurs well for the day though- it is forecast for sun right through the week. The Met. people had said no Indian Summer, but I think, yet again they may be proven wrong! Being a long and thin lot of islands, in all this ocean, makes it very difficult to forecast accurately.
Bread under way, banking to do, then off to spend what is left over!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, good morning! Sounds like you have a well-planned day that is not too too busy!! Mom is coming over for a bit this morning so we shall see what we can do. I have brought out my sock knitting. But I dont think she has time to teach me the afterthought heel. But I will show her. I have a pair on two sets of dpns. I think I have about one inch left to knit on each one before I start the heels. I have not done afterthought heels, only the heel flap and gusset heel. What heels do you knit on the socks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, good morning! Sounds like you have a well-planned day that is not too too busy!! Mom is coming over for a bit this morning so we shall see what we can do. I have brought out my sock knitting. But I dont think she has time to teach me the afterthought heel. But I will show her. I have a pair on two sets of dpns. I think I have about one inch left to knit on each one before I start the heels. I have not done afterthought heels, only the heel flap and gusset heel. What heels do you knit on the socks?


I like to do an 'eye of the partridge' stitch flap, but am thinking of continueing down the 'sole' with it for an inch or two, someone pointed out you need reinforcing there too. Have never encountered an 'after thought heel'- be interested to know how you can do it?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Am toall: Just a bit before the bus comes. Hobo slept almost all night. I wish I could say the same. Four hours seems to be my most. I awoke feeling queasy and I'm sure its lack of an adequate amt of sleep in the last 3-4 days. I am late for both swaps. I hope they will forgive me as I haven't had time to replace the needle I lost in the cab with the partially done dishcloth and now I don't know where the pattern is. It was on the computer, I thought,but cant find it. Oh Well. I just do a variation of the feather and fan now that I understand it. The scarf for the scarf swap is maybe 1/2 done, but my fingers are hurting from my efforts to catch up. So I think I'll crochet today so they get a different action and that will relieve my shoulder as well. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, good morning! Sounds like you have a well-planned day that is not too too busy!! Mom is coming over for a bit this morning so we shall see what we can do. I have brought out my sock knitting. But I dont think she has time to teach me the afterthought heel. But I will show her. I have a pair on two sets of dpns. I think I have about one inch left to knit on each one before I start the heels. I have not done afterthought heels, only the heel flap and gusset heel. What heels do you knit on the socks?
> ...


As I have never knit one before, I am thinking that this is the correct site to go to? 
http://www.socknitters.com/lessons/afterthoughtheels.htm
Mom was just here and she looked at my socks and said you do this and this, and that and that, there and there!!! Haha, I think I shall need a little more instruction than that! If any sock knitter in the Tea Party land has done an afterthought heel, please do share! And is that a good web site to go to for knitting instructions on this?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd read that, and then look for a demo on Youtube, but that's just me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have a recommended youtube video for these afterthought heels? I am kind of fishing in the dark here about these heels. I do have EZ's book "Knitting without Tears" and she does describe the heels in there but I am still a bit lost on them. :|


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

mjs said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

What I have done is spent some odd moments finding who made the videos that I like best. That doesn't mean I've found the VERY best, but some picks from the litter. Then I subscribe to that person's channel. This one: http://www.youtube.com/user/knitpurlhunter does show an afterthought heel which you can find by putting it into the black search bar.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Re Ben's Breakfast Pizza, I'm a little confused re using a pizza pan or a pie plate. I just can't visualize everthing not running out of a pizza pan.
> ...


Thank you so much! I am going to try this!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


You are welcome. It really is quite good, you can use any combination of vegetables and or meat that you like. I am going to put asparagus on my next one.
I was thinking that maybe a spring form pan would be good to use.Then even the first slice would be perfect.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am responding to all of your questions and well wishing for Hobo, of which I am extremely grateful. He experienced
> vomiting early in the day today and after passing poo developed an voracious appetite. I scramble poached an egg later and he ate that with vigor and later in the day ate some dried dog food with a teaspoon of wet chicken dog food.
> He at this time seems contented and is sleeping. Thanks be to God as the poor thing suffered so last night and neither of us slept at all. It rained all day and he was reluctant to go out later. So we are progressing some, but I think it will take time, reassurance, stability and regularity of schedules to get past these problems. He simply has not had any regular source of food,activity, affection, expectations etc. My other hobo, Buddy, was similar. Marlark Marge.


I think I read somewhere that dry dog food can be really tough on a dog's intestines. Something about the corn & grain being too hard to digest. Maybe altering Hobo's diet might help him? Just a thought. I sure hope he recovers soon. I feel so sorry for him.....and glad because he seems to have found a warm, loving, caring home. I want him to enjoy it! Keep us informed!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Althea, what a funny story! Thank yo for sharing that :lol: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I am sorry to bother you again and I know I am totally dumb at cooking, but you don't prebake the crescent roll/pastry before you put the veggies on it do you?

BTW the spring form pan sounds like a very good idea!

Thank you again!
marilyn


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cookie Bars, anyone? Sam might like this.

Chocolate Peanut Butter Coconut Bars
1 1/2 Cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
1 - 4 oz. stick Butter
1 - 7 oz. bag Coconut
1 - 14 oz. can Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 - 12 oz. bag Chocolate Chips
1 cup Peanut Butter

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Melt butter in the bottom of a 9X13 baking pan as oven preheats.Spread crumbs evenly over the melted butter. Spread coconut over the crumbs, then pour the condensed milk evenly over the ingredients in the pan. Bake 20 minutes or until edges are golden brown. Mix chocolate chips and peanut butter in a pan over low heat; stir til the chips melt and mixture is smooth. Pour this over the coconut in the pan, and spread it evenly over the top. Refrigerate until set. Cut into bars.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


I like removable bottom pans.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


Not a bother at all if you don't ask you will never know. 
No prebaking required. another reason I like it so much.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for peanut butter - and think of the protein you are getting when you eat these - makes them calorie free i'm thinking.

sam



siouxann said:


> Cookie Bars, anyone? Sam might like this.
> 
> Chocolate Peanut Butter Coconut Bars
> 1 1/2 Cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren, we stuck with Little Ben's topping with local cheeses; only change was red peppers for fewer farmyard noises! The boys have taken his receipt to school to share with their house, they say it's _Proper Boy Food!_

I hope you're being succesful picking up all those stitches, most frustrating!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Yes they are very handy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Cookie Bars, anyone? Sam might like this.
> 
> Chocolate Peanut Butter Coconut Bars
> 1 1/2 Cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
> ...


Oh these sound very good another one for the easter meal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren, we stuck with Little Ben's topping with local cheeses; only change was red peppers for fewer farmyard noises! The boys have taken his receipt to school to share with their house, they say it's _Proper Boy Food!_
> 
> I hope you're being succesful picking up all those stitches, most frustrating!
> 
> Dave


I will change out the peppers for red/orange. I have enough farmyard noises here. 

After I had a good pout and a glass of wine. I got the stitches onto some yarn. Just have to wait for the new cable to come in. There were a few stitches I had to hunt down. If I missed a YO I can add it when I get to it. I hope. 
The pink egg cozy looks much better than purple.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for peanut butter - and think of the protein you are getting when you eat these - makes them calorie free i'm thinking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The fiber content of coconut and graham crackers, then the protein of the peanut butter. these must be good for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren, we stuck with Little Ben's topping with local cheeses; only change was red peppers for fewer farmyard noises! The boys have taken his receipt to school to share with their house, they say it's _Proper Boy Food!_
> ...


Glad you managed to save it, I'm never very good with circular needles, or double-pointed for that matter; they worry me, so I stick with straight metal ones!

Purples can be a bit over-powering, although I'm using a little in a pattern I'm writing at the moment. It was a little challenging to get it to come out right, it took me over two days to understand the principles properly; although they were really pretty obvious, once I'd grasped them. Writing the instructions is interesting too, three charts are involved! With luck, it'll give you something to play with over the Easter weekend!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I am responding to all of your questions and well wishing for Hobo, of which I am extremely grateful. He experienced
> ...


It is what I heard too, Carol. Some dogs are never able to tolerate the dog food. My vet has suggested that cat food is one thing that could be tolerated. Just check the label for the least amount of corn products in it. I use Whiskers. Some dogs just like eggs and rice. I guess it is up to the dog owners to experment and see just what does work. There are a lot of dogs who suffer indigestion problems.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


I think cat food has more protein in it than dog food, so you do need to watch that because of potential kidney problems.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm currently puzzling over something for the opening _MotoGP_ in Qatar on the 8th and the Chinese Grand Prix in Shanghai the following week. I'm hoping an image will pop into my head in a day or two!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


Dogs are canines and their digestive systems are meant to digest proteins but not the grains and vegetables. There are no kidney problems with dogs that are the result of protein foods. The cat food was recommended by the vet for the very reason that it has low grains/vegetables in it and has more protein in it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm currently puzzling over something for the opening _MotoGP_ in Qatar on the 8th and the Chinese Grand Prix in Shanghai the following week. I'm hoping an image will pop into my head in a day or two!
> 
> Dave


Dave you need to sit down with a drink, and a doodle pad! just let the image/s flow into your head!! How about a bike tire concept?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Glad you managed to save it, I'm never very good with circular needles, or double-pointed for that matter; they worry me, so I stick with straight metal ones!

Purples can be a bit over-powering, although I'm using a little in a pattern I'm writing at the moment. It was a little challenging to get it to come out right, it took me over two days to understand the principles properly; although they were really pretty obvious, once I'd grasped them. Writing the instructions is interesting too, three charts are involved! With luck, it'll give you something to play with over the Easter weekend!

Dave[/quote]

I mostly use the circulars like straight needles. 
The purple wouldn't have been as bad if it had f been a lighter shade. deep purple and floresent pink.
Neat I can hardly wait.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently puzzling over something for the opening _MotoGP_ in Qatar on the 8th and the Chinese Grand Prix in Shanghai the following week. I'm hoping an image will pop into my head in a day or two!
> ...


I did them a few years ago, I didn't think they were very exciting, although _The Lad_ liked it well enough to squirrel one away in his collection.

Generally, I wake up with an image floating around top-right of my mental picture, then I have to sketch it fast before the picture fades. Forcing ideas never works for me, they come when they're ready, if I'm lucky; if I'm really lucky, I do the sums in my sleep as well!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for peanut butter - and think of the protein you are getting when you eat these - makes them calorie free i'm thinking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Ha, Ha! Sam Calorie free?? Loaded with protein??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, Ha! Sam Calorie free?? Loaded with protein??[/quote]

did you read nanacarol's thoughts - fiber from the grahams and coconut plus protein - has to be calorie free.

sam


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Ha, Ha! Sam Calorie free?? Loaded with protein??


did you read nanacarol's thoughts - fiber from the grahams and coconut plus protein - has to be calorie free.

sam[/quote]
I am going to try them, but in moderation. They do sound yummy. It would be very easy for me to load up on them and convince myself how healthy they are. Yeh right!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I will play with the chocolate in the basket over the Easter weekend Dave, then maybe I will get into some yarn! (((ggg Actually, I don't like commercial chocolate. I put a lot of cookies, Greek pastry, and fruit in all my baskets. My husband and I also play with some old chocolate candy recipes we have that my mom had around the house from Germany. It's fun!
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I mostly use the circulars like straight needles.
> The purple wouldn't have been as bad if it had f been a lighter shade. deep purple and floresent pink.
> Neat I can hardly wait.


Making the instructions _knittable_ is proving to be a fun task. I know what I did, but will anybody else? Then there are the charts, I'm not really happy with them either, I think two of them need to be re-drawn.

The good news is, I've got it down to seven bobbins, the first attempt had thirteen, unlucky for some; it certainly was for me, the sums got messy!

The next task will be to make a suitable napkin ring to go with it. I may have got lucky there, a trip to my local craft shop this afternoon was fruitful, she had some new silver feature charms in.

Biggest problem, I have three versions, one I'm saving for later in the year, but the other two come in _intermediate_ (two colours) and _advanced_ (seven colours with an optional eighth) which should I post first?

Most of my egg cosies are easy, but I've got some real tough ones in the schedule for this year, _The Lad_ was leafing through my sketch-book yesterday and asked, "Do you really think you can get this round an egg?"

I had a little siesta after lunch, woke up with an idea for one to celebrate Her Majesty's Diamond Jubilee, haven't a clue how I'm going to make it work though! I wish I could switch this ideas thing off, it isn't very relaxing!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what - what - what did i hear - chocolate candy recipes - guess what we want.

sam'



Marilyn K. said:


> I will play with the chocolate in the basket over the Easter weekend Dave, then maybe I will get into some yarn! (((ggg Actually, I don't like commercial chocolate. I put a lot of cookies, Greek pastry, and fruit in all my baskets. My husband and I also play with some old chocolate candy recipes we have that my mom had around the house from Germany. It's fun!
> marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i'm thinking that it really doesn't matter which one you post first - we already know it is going to be fabulous - just like all the others. and we are waiting - baited breathe and all that.

sam



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly use the circulars like straight needles.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - i'm thinking that it really doesn't matter which one you post first - we already know it is going to be fabulous - just like all the others. and we are waiting - baited breathe and all that.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I'll try to post an easy one later this week, I've been playing.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly use the circulars like straight needles.
> ...


The 2 color one first. It'll give me time to get the extra sets of the F1 cozies finished. 
I like complicated patterns keeps me sharp.
You wouldn't really want to turn the ideas off. Maybe just slow them down a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what - what - what did i hear - chocolate candy recipes - guess what we want.
> 
> sam'
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Everything sounds so good! I don't crave sweets often, but when I do, I prefer homemade! Everyone in this group cooks a lot more than I do. Maybe I should start doing more! Still knitting dishcloths and loving having a quick project to work on.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > janetnva said:
> ...


----------



## GinaWarren (Mar 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope Hobo continues to improve. I'm a little worried about my Bailey. I found a night-light bulb on the patio. All of the glass was gone, so I figure that Bailey found it on the floor, took it outside and ate the glass! Hope it was small enough to be absorbed by food in the stomach and will pass without doing any damage! That vet bill will be high! Gotta love him, though. He is a wonderful companion.


Ouch! You should think about getting pet insurance (VPI, Tupanion, etc.)! Or at least enroll in a vet discount program, I use Pet Assure - very happy with the service.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The 2 color one first. It'll give me time to get the extra sets of the F1 cozies finished.
> I like complicated patterns keeps me sharp.
> You wouldn't really want to turn the ideas off. Maybe just slow them down a bit.


I'm thinking of breaking people in gently, I need to adjust the simplified one, always a problem when one comes up with a new format.

The advanced one does look pretty though!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 color one first. It'll give me time to get the extra sets of the F1 cozies finished.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I wish I could switch them off... permanently!

Next time round, I want to be fulfilled stacking shelves and getting blisters on my fingers from reading tabloid newspapers!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Everything sounds so good! I don't crave sweets often, but when I do, I prefer homemade! Everyone in this group cooks a lot more than I do. Maybe I should start doing more! Still knitting dishcloths and loving having a quick project to work on.


I too don't crave sweets - store bought stuff is usually too sweet. When I bake, my SIL always says that the stuff is not sweet enough. Well, to each his own.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I wish I could switch them off... permanently!

Next time round, I want to be fulfilled stacking shelves and getting blisters on my fingers from reading tabloid newspapers!

Dave[/quote]

I can understand that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ouch! You should think about getting pet insurance (VPI, Tupanion, etc.)! Or at least enroll in a vet discount program, I use Pet Assure - very happy with the service.[/quote]

Talked to the vet and he said that it would probably be ok. Food should absorb the glass, and it will pass on out! I'm going to watch and make sure he is ok. So far, he has acted very normal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Just a point 5mmdpns, the wild dogs of the Serengetti go for the stomachs of the beasts they kill, and they are all vegetarians, normally [the kill]!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Caren, thank Ben for us for his pizza recipe. I fixed it for dinner tonight and it was delicious. I made a few changes, like using red pepper instead of green, adding 4 green onions, chopped, the bottoms only, and 15 pieces of pepperoni on top before the sharp cheese. Oh, and I left out the sausage. I had thrown away my horseradish a week ago because it was getting old and forgot to buy a new bottle so I had to leave it out. Also, I didn't have a 10-inch pie plate, so used an 8 1/2". Since it was smaller, I only used 4 slices of the provolone cheese. With all the changes, I think you could still call it Ben's pizza, though. Since there are only 2 of us, we have enough left over for breakfast.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> What I have done is spent some odd moments finding who made the videos that I like best. That doesn't mean I've found the VERY best, but some picks from the litter. Then I subscribe to that person's channel. This one: http://www.youtube.com/user/knitpurlhunter does show an afterthought heel which you can find by putting it into the black search bar.


Thanks wannabear. I was away from home for a bit this afternoon -- got to pay those pesky municiple town taxes!! haha, guess the mayor and council have to be paid and pay for upkeep on our potholes in the streets!!
Now that I am caught up on the reading of the TP, I will have a go at understanding this video. I will bookmark it into my favorites for when I actually do this heel then I can refer to it. KnitPurlHunter is a good instructor. Thank you again!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Ah yes, but cows and sheep are also vegetarians but we do eat their meat!! It is likely the digestive juices the wild dogs are after. I dont know as I have done zero research on this!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


check out Baron Hugo van Lawick, for a book called 'Solo', written while he was still married to Jane Goodall who pioneered the modern research into the chimpanzee I think the Research station is at Gombe in Tanzania. They should be available in your library system!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, well well a subject I know a great deal about. Yes the wild dog's diet is primarily kill; however the kill is usually from larger animals or cats and the stomach is often full of vegetarian predigested matter. Many diets have be postulized for domestic dogs who do in fact have problems of cholesterol, liver failure and kidney problems in older ages as a result of too high a protein diet. Corn: Digests and burn too hot for some breeds with sensitivities. An animal like Hobo who has been starved needs a very high calorie diet to supply energy for improvement of his fat stores. He also needs very find protein sources with complete amino acids to restore muscle strength and building. At present I am staying away from dairy, although once he is gaining I will try some cottage cheese and yogurt to help with digestion and immunity. Too high a protein and he may go into kidney failure. I found some puppy chow ( I don't know his age. I gave him 11/2 handfuls of puppy chow (advertised as highly digestible and with sufficient protein for muscle growth) and 2 tsp of grilled chicken from Cesar. He scarfed that up this evening. He is now lively and playful this pm. So maybe 
I'm being over cautious. He seems to gravitate toward dry things so either this is what he's used to or he's compensating for nausea. I'll some vegetables later as I want him to gain fat stores first. He's very small, but not light boned like Buddy was(toy poodle) He's old enough to have a healed fractured floating rib on one side as this sits at right angles to his ribcage. Thanks for all your well wishes and advise. I appreciate it greatly. 
Siouxann: Thanks for the coconut peanut squares they are easy and tasty and so sinful. But an occasional bite won't hurt. I'm going to add pecans.
Sam: Coconut has 400cal per oz. Special occasions only for most of us, but from your picture it looks like you could use a few oz. Of course thats not counting chocolate or peanut butter.
I'll have to check into pet insurance? It was not practical when I was into dogs and didn't cover any routine things only accidents. Perhaps it's better now. Is it expensive? Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well, well well a subject I know a great deal about. Yes the wild dog's diet is primarily kill; however the kill is usually from larger animals or cats and the stomach is often full of vegetarian predigested matter. Many diets have be postulized for domestic dogs who do in fact have problems of cholesterol, liver failure and kidney problems in older ages as a result of too high a protein diet. Corn: Digests and burn too hot for some breeds with sensitivities. An animal like Hobo who has been starved needs a very high calorie diet to supply energy for improvement of his fat stores. He also needs very find protein sources with complete amino acids to restore muscle strength and building. At present I am staying away from dairy, although once he is gaining I will try some cottage cheese and yogurt to help with digestion and immunity. Too high a protein and he may go into kidney failure. I found some puppy chow ( I don't know his age. I gave him 11/2 handfuls of puppy chow (advertised as highly digestible and with sufficient protein for muscle growth) and 2 tsp of grilled chicken from Cesar. He scarfed that up this evening. He is now lively and playful this pm. So maybe
> I'm being over cautious. He seems to gravitate toward dry things so either this is what he's used to or he's compensating for nausea. I'll some vegetables later as I want him to gain fat stores first. He's very small, but not light boned like Buddy was(toy poodle) He's old enough to have a healed fractured floating rib on one side as this sits at right angles to his ribcage. Thanks for all your well wishes and advise. I appreciate it greatly.
> Siouxann: Thanks for the coconut peanut squares they are easy and tasty and so sinful. But an occasional bite won't hurt. I'm going to add pecans.
> Sam: Coconut has 400cal per oz. Special occasions only for most of us, but from your picture it looks like you could use a few oz. Of course thats not counting chocolate or peanut butter.
> I'll have to check into pet insurance? It was not practical when I was into dogs and didn't cover any routine things only accidents. Perhaps it's better now. Is it expensive? Marlark Marge.


Good on Ya Marge! as we tend to say down here, a very spirited reply!

Sam there is also the condensed milk in those scrummy sounding coconut, peanut butter squares!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Cow do I have a lot of catching up to do. I started to get caught up yesterday, but the water emergency called so...
Needless to say, with hope we'll have water tonight. 
I'll get caught up later this evening and in the morning, I hope everyone had a great Sunday and Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - water emergency - did i miss something?

sam

or am i just forgetful - which is a good possibility.



Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow do I have a lot of catching up to do. I started to get caught up yesterday, but the water emergency called so...
> Needless to say, with hope we'll have water tonight.
> I'll get caught up later this evening and in the morning, I hope everyone had a great Sunday and Monday.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I was thinking I'd missed a page or two. Maybe she was having such an emergency that she forgot to tell us. 

Do you remember the page the Icelandic Almond Cake was on?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I had to make Icelandic Almond Cakes for Sons of Norway last night. We had an Icelandic cod meal and an awesome speaker from Iceland. I am glad I was too tired to put everything away last night.
> ...


Be glad to Sam. Almond is one of my favorite flavorings, too. They are called Mondlurkaka (two dots above the o)
Makes 12-16 servings
1 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
1 cup sugar
4 eggs, separated
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup blanched almonds, finely grouond
1 cup cake flour (i used self-rising)
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
Filling
1/2 cup strawberry jam, preferably homemade or 1 pint fresh strawberries
Frosting and decorations
1 cup whipping cream
2 tablespoons powdered sugar
fresh strawberries for garnish
toasted whole almonds for garnish
Butter three 8-inch cake pans and line with parchment or wax paper. Preheat oven to 350'
Cream the butter with the sugar. Add the egg yolks and beat until light and fluffy. Add the vanilla and the almonds
Sieve the cake flour and baking powder together into the bowl. Stir into the batter. Beat the egg whites until stiff and fold into the batter.
Divide the batter among the cake pans (here is where I had trouble, I could only get two). There didn't seem to be enough batter for three. Bake for 30 minutes or until golden and cakes spring back when touched in the center. Cool 5 minutes, then invert onto cake racks and finish cooling on racks. The layers are not very thick.
Spread strawberry jam between cooled layers. Or, spread with sliced strawberries, covering the layers evenly. Whip the cream and sweeten with the powdered sugar. Spread cream over the top and sides of cake. Decorate the top with toasted almonds.
i had to make for 80 people so I cheated and used two layers as that was what each batch produced for me. The batter was a little stiff, a cross between cake and cookie dough. I used homemade strawberry/rhubarb jam as my strawberry was all gone until I make more in season. I also used cool whip so we could cut and plate them ahead of time for serving. They are putsy but well worth the effort. We got lots of compliments on the dessert.[/quote]

Wannabear- here it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear NanaCaren, have a batch of 'almost pumpernickel' on the way- my goodness the mollasses smells great!
Hope you have had/are having a productive and happy day!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Althea--What a beautiful story! I can just hear that conversation. Kinda sounds like some older southern ladies talking. Like the movie "Driving Miss. Daisy" or "Dancing with the White Dog, starring Jessica Tandy. Thanks for sharing! Because I am from the south, and as the saying goes "you can take the girl out of the south, but you can't take the south out of the girl"--people ask me all the time" You're not from here are you? I take it as a compliment and say No I'm from the south! :wink:


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

thewren said:


> what - what - what did i hear - chocolate candy recipes - guess what we want.
> 
> sam'
> 
> ...


Sam- I posted this recipe at Christmas and had a great response. Sooo easy and exceptionally nummy!

Almond Toffee
2 Cups sugar 2 Cups butter- not margarine
12oz Choc Chips 1 Cup almonds chopped fine.

Combine butter and sugar in a heavy bottomed sauce pan and bring to a boil on medium heat. Stir occasionally. ( too much stirring can cause the butter to separate) Bring to 285-300* on candy thermometer. Pour onto an aluminum lined cookie sheet. Let cool for a few minutes then pour chocolate chips over the top. When chips melt, spread to cover. Sprinkle almonds over and press into melted chocolate. I cover my hand with a baggie because it is messy. Chill, break and serve. Then hide the rest or it will be gone! Be very careful with the hot mix, it sticks and burns deep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you ivyrain - it sounds easy enough that i think i could make it - my stomach girth cannot take much more of this - l0l.

sam



ivyrain said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what - what - what did i hear - chocolate candy recipes - guess what we want.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Caren, thank Ben for us for his pizza recipe. I fixed it for dinner tonight and it was delicious. I made a few changes, like using red pepper instead of green, adding 4 green onions, chopped, the bottoms only, and 15 pieces of pepperoni on top before the sharp cheese. Oh, and I left out the sausage. I had thrown away my horseradish a week ago because it was getting old and forgot to buy a new bottle so I had to leave it out. Also, I didn't have a 10-inch pie plate, so used an 8 1/2". Since it was smaller, I only used 4 slices of the provolone cheese. With all the changes, I think you could still call it Ben's pizza, though. Since there are only 2 of us, we have enough left over for breakfast.


Glad you liked it. We used a 12" pie plate. Going to try it in a spring form pan next time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear NanaCaren, have a batch of 'almost pumpernickel' on the way- my goodness the mollasses smells great!
> Hope you have had/are having a productive and happy day!


Nana J,
My day for the most part pretty good. I love the smell of molasses. It brings back fond memories from childhood. 
Today is bread day. Have been thinking of getting out my book and making english muffins.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning all, 
A chilly 18degF this morning at 6:15am. The teens are getting ready to catch their perspective buses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kaliz said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am with another dumb question. What is the difference in what your are trying, from Brioche knitting?
> ...


Does it need anything special to use a normal chart? I started some the other night before things went chaotic here, but wan't sure if a normal chart would turn out right. Thought that only one row in two would shoe up. Was going to try on a small piece first. Thought it would be good for a coffee cosy as it would double thickness and so be more effective for the pot. And with winter coming it is more important.

The trip down to my inlwas was definately necessary. My FIL dies yestaerday mornig (6 1/2 hours after his 84th birthday). Been down there until today, and back again at the end of the week for the funeral. I started looking at the TP today got to page 17 and thought 'thats not quite what I posted' and then the same the next page. It was May! Didn't know I had been having a weekly TP for so long. The funny thing was that I had just posted a very similar response to the same comment as back in May! So then hunted and found this weeks which I now about half through. But heading of to bed now- exhausted after the last few days for some strange reason!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all,
> A chilly 18degF this morning at 6:15am. The teens are getting ready to catch their perspective buses.


That is chilly! It was 7degC (45degF) at dawn in London, but with absolutely clear skies, it's warming up and is expected to reach 21degC (70degF) this afternoon.

We desperately need rain in South East England, but this is glorious!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all,
> ...


Expected high of 45degF here but, it is still march. Sunny skies as well. The pond looks neat with the steam rising from it.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Ah! You make me shiver in my 83 degree living room, just contemplating 45 deg. Cold somehow makes every pain I have more intense, but particularly my knees at this time-they sort of feel as if they are screwed on backwards, with tension. I got up this morning to once again attack my project for the dishcloth swap. I received my gift yesterday and feel very guilty not to have posted mine, but Lord knows where its gone to. Often I knit early in the Am when I awaken and it is quiet and cold. Then I try to do my exercise routine then tai chi practice which usually puts me about now 5:15 Am. I have fed Hobo again poached egg with parsley and peppermint. He hasn't vomited again that I know of. He insists on running free in the morning for about 45 min. yesterday; however he returns now if I give him some time and then call him. He scarfs up everything I offer him, belches often and experienced hiccoughs last night during the night. So I think that we are on the right rode here. No knitting last night as I worked all day yesterday on scarf and starting new dish cloth for swaps. I received a lovely magazine as part of my gift,called Love of Knitting.Many patterns, tutorials of basics as well as section for pet and toys for children and quite a few patterns complete with instructions. 97 pages and produced quarterly in the US I think. I seem to run on to patterns that have errors in them or in my interpretation of them and so many abbreviations for stiches I've never heard of. My knitting experience is limited, but I've always been able to read any pattern that I tried, but then again I am old so knitting new patterns with a somewhat challenged memory and perhaps just didn't try difficult enough patterns before to run on to these things. Also living in a warm climate there are few knitters here and I sort of teach myself. So that's why reading the tea party and having the benefit of all of your experience is great for me. Everyone calls me an expert at work where most don't know more than knit and purl alone. 
I know someone who is experienced in many areas except knitting and crocheting who has applied to Michaels for a position and states that they stated that they are trying to go after international exposure and improving their influence here in knitting and other diverse fields as well as improved customer relations( which have been terrible) so thanks at least for the statement, intention and hopefully they will make progress there as what is available in this are is woefully inadequate. Well this is quite an epistle so I will sign off and wait for the rest of the early-risers. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning! Clear skies and high today of around 78 degrees F expected here today, tis a beautiful morning a bit cool (54 last I checked) but feels so much better than the cold winter mornings.
My son is doing okay, will be home today (hopefully) and think they have enough friends to make sure he is staying in bed to rest. Sounds very weak still but being at home hopefully the home cooked meals will encourage him to eat a bit more. 
The neighbors are going to start preparing the garden area while I am gone, we staked it out so they know how the area will look. Not sure if I will be able to be online but will catch up as I can...
Love the receipts for all the goodies, have them on Evernote so I can bake the bars and the breakfast pizza should be a winner for sure!
Dave when the brain stops sending all the ideas we are in trouble, so love all the cozy patterns you have made for us. I have 3 made of the race theme and working on the checkered flag now, will finish it up while I am there. Hope to make the fun one for my DIL also, have the yarn all ready. 
I'm rambling here, exhaustion is setting in I fear.. will try to nap after Mom's morning routine. 
Have a wonderful day!! Marianne


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Myfanwy, have you had a chance to look at Lumosity.com, which was suggested by somebody (and of course I've forgotten who that was) a couple of days ago? I'm unhappy with the state of my memory right now. It's easy to make jokes about it, and when it's presented in a joking way, of course I laugh. When I can't bring a word to mind, it isn't funny any more. So I really like this Lumosity thing and I'm doing the three free days they give you, but paying for a year is not in the budget right now. My father had Alzheimer's and I don't want to follow in his footsteps that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NanaCaren, have a batch of 'almost pumpernickel' on the way- my goodness the mollasses smells great!
> ...


I love the days I get around to making muffins, and of course they can be wholemeal ones!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Yes they can. I might actually have some time to make them today. After I get back from picking up the youngest daughter. She has called to be picked up from school. Terrible headache from allergies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Myfanwy, have you had a chance to look at Lumosity.com, which was suggested by somebody (and of course I've forgotten who that was) a couple of days ago? I'm unhappy with the state of my memory right now. It's easy to make jokes about it, and when it's presented in a joking way, of course I laugh. When I can't bring a word to mind, it isn't funny any more. So I really like this Lumosity thing and I'm doing the three free days they give you, but paying for a year is not in the budget right now. My father had Alzheimer's and I don't want to follow in his footsteps that way.


I had a quick look, did not notice that it had the free days- was a bit horrified at the cost to get started- presumed it was American dollars- our dollar is loosing value again- it had been almost parr with yours! [Not any longer] More important to work on the store cupboard at the moment. My housesitters [when I went to Samoa in June, for a week] emptied my larder, and left me with a wopping power bill, and telephone bill. Trouble was mum was [is] Fale's cousin, and one he loves to talk to, so I could not do a lot!
Not sure about Fale liking it- something to look at for myself- mum had the multi-infarc variety of [dementia] [hate that word]. I prefer to use the Samoan term 'galogalo' which translates best as 'very forgetful'. Try not to worry too much, wannabear. I have wondered if one can almost talk one's self into the problem!

I am hoping for Fale, that we may find someone soon who can play a Samoan card game called 'Suipi', It is the most incredibly complex game and I have never figured out the maths! but maybe one of our new friends at church enjoys playing it, I hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all,
> A chilly 18degF this morning at 6:15am. The teens are getting ready to catch their perspective buses.


Noticed you were well below freezing, hope the garden, and the animals are all ok?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Sorry to hear of the FIL's death, but as you say a good thing you went when you did. Saying a prayer for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Sad to hear about your girl, it will be the pollens I suppose? Hope she is better soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would mention in passing, if you ever have a large number of bananas that have got to the point of black spotty, and squishy, and you don't feel like banana cake, or bread. A Samoan favourite.

'Sua Fa'i' or 'banana soup'
Remove them from the skins, breaking them as you can, into 2-3 inch pieces. Put in a large pan, and cover with water. Bring to the boil. Boil for about ten minutes, then add sago. And cook until the sago goes clear. Add a can or two of coconut cream, according to how big a quantity you are making.
There are no quantities for this receipt, you have to do it by feel, and trial and error. And according to your own taste.
I like to put in cinnamon, which is non traditional, but yummy with the bananas.
Generally speaking there is so much sugar in the bananas that you don't need to put in more.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would mention in passing, if you ever have a large number of bananas that have got to the point of black spotty, and squishy, and you don't feel like banana cake, or bread. A Samoan favourite.
> 
> 'Sua Fa'i' or 'banana soup'
> Remove them from the skins, breaking them as you can, into 2-3 inch pieces. Put in a large pan, and cover with water. Bring to the boil. Boil for about ten minutes, then add sago. And cook until the sago goes clear. Add a can or two of coconut cream, according to how big a quantity you are making.
> ...


What is Sago? Is it a thickening agent?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would mention in passing, if you ever have a large number of bananas that have got to the point of black spotty, and squishy, and you don't feel like banana cake, or bread. A Samoan favourite.
> ...


according to my Little Oxford Dictionary: starch used in puddings etc.: (in full 'sago palm') any of several tropical trees yielding this.
Tapioca, and Cassava are similar. Our Tapioca is a larger diameter, maybe larger than an 8th of an inch across, Sago is quite a bit smaller.
So yes it is a thickening agent, but I would not use cornflour. Grits might work.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a link to what Sago is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sago


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Sounds to me like you have pearl tapioca, which I had never heard of until I came to this area. I like pudding from the small tapioca and like to use it in pie thickening, like peach and cherry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Sounds to me like you have pearl tapioca, which I had never heard of until I came to this area. I like pudding from the small tapioca and like to use it in pie thickening, like peach and cherry.[/quote]

That sounds pretty good too, a favourite in NZ is Lemon Sago.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks all! I think the tiny tapioca would work, although I do thicken cherries with cornstarch when making a pie.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks all! I think the tiny tapioca would work, although I do thicken cherries with cornstarch when making a pie.


Try using thickened cherry pie filling, warmed through, as a pancake filling. Serve with a generous blob of vanilla ice cream.

That _Hot/Cold_ thing is a real wnner!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Just thought I would mention in passing, if you ever have a large number of bananas that have got to the point of black spotty, and squishy, and you don't feel like banana cake, or bread. A Samoan favourite.
> 
> 'Sua Fa'i' or 'banana soup'
> Remove them from the skins, breaking them as you can, into 2-3 inch pieces. Put in a large pan, and cover with water. Bring to the boil. Boil for about ten minutes, then add sago. And cook until the sago goes clear. Add a can or two of coconut cream, according to how big a quantity you are making.
> ...


This sounds like it would be good. Bananas and coconut how can it be anything but delicious.
For the first time in a long time my bread didn't turn out. :-( It had such a giant air bubble in it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Nana J,

Sad to hear about your girl, it will be the pollens I suppose? Hope she is better soon![/quote]

I think a trip to he doctor is in order for both the teens. Allergies are really kicking their butts.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cherries and pancakes and icecream!! Three of my very favorite food groups! Perhaps with a drizzle of chocolate syrup on top? (Can't forget the veggies, and chocolate does come from a bean.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - a girl after my own heart.

sam

Perhaps with a drizzle of chocolate syrup on top? (Can't forget the veggies, and chocolate does come from a bean.)[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Cherries and pancakes and icecream!! Three of my very favorite food groups! Perhaps with a drizzle of chocolate syrup on top? (Can't forget the veggies, and chocolate does come from a bean.)


I had a feeling they might appeal!

One of my favourite desserts, for when I'm in a hurry. I make batches of pancakes in advance and freeze them for when needed, as I do with lots of fillings, they only need assembling.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> siouxann - a girl after my own heart.
> 
> sam
> 
> Perhaps with a drizzle of chocolate syrup on top? (Can't forget the veggies, and chocolate does come from a bean.)


[/quote]

If we add chopped nuts we'll have the protein covered too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Cherries and pancakes and icecream!! Three of my very favorite food groups! Perhaps with a drizzle of chocolate syrup on top? (Can't forget the veggies, and chocolate does come from a bean.)
> ...


I used to keep pancakes in the freezer when the older children were younger. They used them for everything, including sandwiches.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Caren, thank Ben for us for his pizza recipe. I fixed it for dinner tonight and it was delicious. I made a few changes, like using red pepper instead of green, adding 4 green onions, chopped, the bottoms only, and 15 pieces of pepperoni on top before the sharp cheese. Oh, and I left out the sausage. I had thrown away my horseradish a week ago because it was getting old and forgot to buy a new bottle so I had to leave it out. Also, I didn't have a 10-inch pie plate, so used an 8 1/2". Since it was smaller, I only used 4 slices of the provolone cheese. With all the changes, I think you could still call it Ben's pizza, though. Since there are only 2 of us, we have enough left over for breakfast.


Sounds delicious Doris. I made it too. I followed Bens recipe for the most part with the exception of using a few hot pepper flakes instead of the horseradish which I didn't realize I was out of. It was absolutely outstanding!!!! Kudos to Ben!!!!
marilyn


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Marianne818--Surprise the name of the restaurant I had been trying to think of was called "Dillard House" It just came to me out of the clear blue! Good thing the storage part of my brain is still working! Hope your son continues to improve, and return to good health. this is probably much need time with them!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

G'day, all. It's 8.30 a.m. Wednesday in Adelaide. Dave, I made your grape jelly yesterday. Looked forward to tasting it this morning, but sadly it hasn't set overnight. I used jam sugar and followed the recipe - only change I made was to halve the quantities. Oh, well, it tastes yummy and I'll use it as a topping for vanilla icecream - it certainly won't be wasted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all - It sounds like all of you have a super sweet tooth. I can feel my own screaming, My bro and SIL were here for the last few days and they both love sweets - blueberry, strawberry and maple tarts, cinnamon apple cake covered in icing. I won't be able to look at another sweet for months.

After our beautiful weather last week, the temp has dropped and we have icicles hanging off the bridge at the fish pond. The Koi were up last week but they have descended to the depths this week - don't blame them.

Had to take my DH to emergency today. He slipped on Saturday and injured his foot. Luckily there is no fracture, only a severe sprain. Has to stay off it for a week. Don't know if that's a good thing for me or bad. More likely bad since I'll have to do all the waiting. (LOL)
Oh well, it could have been worse.

Malark Marge, glad to hear that Hobo seems a bit better. I feed my little guy cooked ground chicken and add some dry dog food along with a little olive oil. He seems to like it. I don't mean that you should try it though.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my favourite desserts, for when I'm in a hurry. I make batches of pancakes in advance and freeze them for when needed, as I do with lots of fillings, they only need assembling.

Have fun!
Dave[/quote]

I used to keep pancakes in the freezer when the older children were younger. They used them for everything, including sandwiches.[/quote]

I never knew you could freeze pancakes! You have opened a whole new decadent world to me! (((ggg Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what - what - what did i hear - chocolate candy recipes - guess what we want.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> G'day, all. It's 8.30 a.m. Wednesday in Adelaide. Dave, I made your grape jelly yesterday. Looked forward to tasting it this morning, but sadly it hasn't set overnight. I used jam sugar and followed the recipe - only change I made was to halve the quantities. Oh, well, it tastes yummy and I'll use it as a topping for vanilla icecream - it certainly won't be wasted.


It can take a while to set, there's no natural pectin in grapes, so you're relying on the added pecting in the jam sugar. Mine normally sets in twenty-four hours, but it can take a few days.

Don't forget to put a spoonful in sauces and gravies, it really adds to the flavour.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I never knew you could freeze pancakes! You have opened a whole new decadent world to me! (((ggg Thank you!
> marilyn


Simply interleave the pancakes with greaseproof paper or baking parchment to stop them sticking together and use as needed. They just take two to three minutes to warm up in a pan over a medium heat.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all! I think the tiny tapioca would work, although I do thicken cherries with cornstarch when making a pie.
> ...


Mmmm! Guess you could use blueberry pie filling as well? And apple?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Oh yes!

And blackberries!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

You can cook pears and sugar on the stovetop and pour them over pancakes. Yum.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Dave - I'm probably too impatient as usual. Assumed it would set in the fridge overnight, but should I have left it at room temperature?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> You can cook pears and sugar on the stovetop and pour them over pancakes. Yum.


That would be very good.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marilyn K Sam said:


> I don't know if it's necessary but I butter my aluminum cookie sheet before pouring the mix on the cookie sheet. I know, even to me it seems over the top. I also melt the choco. You can use the chips but you can also use a good grade of choco. Chips work but try the dark chocolate chips. Knocks my socks off! Anyhow, I melt the choco in a double boiler and when the toffee part cools a bit I pour the melted choco over the mix. Then I pour finely chopped toasted almonds over the top. When this cools sufficiently, turn the mixture over and do the other side. You can put another cookie sheet with sides over the top and flip it. Repeat the melted choco and almonds. Cool, break it up and eat it. I have the recipe for making the chocolate for the bunny moulds around here someplace but it's been so long since I've used it that it's not where I thought it should be. Too time consuming. I prefer making toffee and walnut clusters.
> marilyn
> 
> Sam- I posted this recipe at Christmas and had a great response. Sooo easy and exceptionally nummy!
> ...


[/quote]

Marilyn, my mouth is watering. A couple of Christmases ago, I was given a box of homemade toffee by a lady who was invited to my California son's house for Christmas Eve. It was so good, I've never forgotten it. I think I ate most of it although it was intended for both of us. 

BTW, I saw the quote below when I was shopping today and copied it down so I could add it to my profile.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Sam- I posted this recipe at Christmas and had a great response. Sooo easy and exceptionally nummy!

Almond Toffee
2 Cups sugar 2 Cups butter- not margarine
12oz Choc Chips 1 Cup almonds chopped fine.

This brings back so many good memories. My Mom to a candy course. She made Toffee,Peanut Brittle, Divinity,Fudge, Chocolate Covered Cherries and Cremes. We all got a lesson in Taffy pulling as well. Yum! Sadly I don't have any of her recipes/receipts.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave - I'm probably too impatient as usual. Assumed it would set in the fridge overnight, but should I have left it at room temperature?


That could be it. Jams and jellies need to rest at room temperature to settle and set, they have to reach an equilibrium. Refrigerators are cold and damp, this environment inhibits the process. There's too much sugar in it to go off, so refrigeration is unnecessary and the damp can actually cause mould, the process does the preserving, the cold also deadens the flavour.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

It's a good thing I can save copies of all these delicious sounding desserts. Unfortunately, I was in the ER yesterday for nearly 8 hours needed a CT scan due to abdominal pain. I have to be extremely careful with what I eat in the next couple days.....Have a follow up on Friday with my own doctor so should know more about my future diet then. I am fine, won't need any surgery, but I am on an antibiotic for the next week. 

We have always made extra pancakes and kept them in the freezer. We put them in the microwave for about 1 1/2 minutes with a bit of butter on them.... then, you can add your maple syrup or whatever you like.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Dave - I'm probably too impatient as usual. Assumed it would set in the fridge overnight, but should I have left it at room temperature?
> ...


We will be making the grape jelly tomorrow. Jamie doesn't know it yet. That way it'll be ready for Elishia & her 3 boys. The meatballs will be on the menu as well.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. I've removed the jelly fromt the fridge to sit on the kitchen bench. I've not made jam because there's only me and I don't eat a lot of it, but the label on bought jam always says 'refrigerate after opening'. When I make lemon/lime/passionfruit curd I always set it in the fridge, but I guess that's entirely different because of the egg content. When I make another batch of grape jelly (and believe me, I will!) I'll be sure to leave it to set at room temperature.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jam etc always was stored in the cupboard as kids but for some reason it is kept in the fridge now once opened. Don't know why. Becaue I was under the impression that the sugar preserved it. If allowed to reach room temperature I wonder if the flavour returns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea has answered something I was trying to find out. I went downstairs and tried to find a jar of jam to see if it said refrigrate after opening- but didn't have any. I guess it covers them- if we haven't stored it correctly than it is not there fault if we get food poisoning from it! Like packets of peanuts with the warning 'Caution this packet may contain peanuts'. Not does but may- what else would be in it I wonder if it had no peanuts. Why does anyone need warning that a pack of peanuts contains peanuts?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> It's a good thing I can save copies of all these delicious sounding desserts. Unfortunately, I was in the ER yesterday for nearly 8 hours needed a CT scan due to abdominal pain. I have to be extremely careful with what I eat in the next couple days.....Have a follow up on Friday with my own doctor so should know more about my future diet then. I am fine, won't need any surgery, but I am on an antibiotic for the next week.
> 
> We have always made extra pancakes and kept them in the freezer. We put them in the microwave for about 1 1/2 minutes with a bit of butter on them.... then, you can add your maple syrup or whatever you like.


Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


The flavour will return, there's a mania for refrigeration these days, some things taste better at room temperature, tomatoes are another example.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing I can save copies of all these delicious sounding desserts. Unfortunately, I was in the ER yesterday for nearly 8 hours needed a CT scan due to abdominal pain. I have to be extremely careful with what I eat in the next couple days.....Have a follow up on Friday with my own doctor so should know more about my future diet then. I am fine, won't need any surgery, but I am on an antibiotic for the next week.
> ...


Thanks, it should. There will probably be some foods that I will have to avoid...... like raw veggies, which of course means salads and cole slaw, fried foods, but I will find out Friday.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave. I've removed the jelly fromt the fridge to sit on the kitchen bench. I've not made jam because there's only me and I don't eat a lot of it, but the label on bought jam always says 'refrigerate after opening'. When I make lemon/lime/passionfruit curd I always set it in the fridge, but I guess that's entirely different because of the egg content. When I make another batch of grape jelly (and believe me, I will!) I'll be sure to leave it to set at room temperature.


Quite right, lemon curd is not a preserve, it doesn't keep so you need to refrigerate it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We will be making the grape jelly tomorrow. Jamie doesn't know it yet. That way it'll be ready for Elishia & her 3 boys. The meatballs will be on the menu as well.


Smiles all round I should think!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


My mom isn't allowed raw veggies for a few years now. she will still try to eat them once in a while.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > We will be making the grape jelly tomorrow. Jamie doesn't know it yet. That way it'll be ready for Elishia & her 3 boys. The meatballs will be on the menu as well.
> ...


I think definitely smiles. I have made the meatballs ahead. Elishia and I will be making a few things ahead for easter. Will be a fun time for all.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My mom isn't allowed raw veggies for a few years now. she will still try to eat them once in a while.


Raw carrots and pea pods are my favs. I guess I will have to blanch them for a few minutes and then drop them in ice water. That should help.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My mom isn't allowed raw veggies for a few years now. she will still try to eat them once in a while.
> ...


I do that for the grandsons, they like them better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening, all. Beautiful, sunny day today. I did have some sad news. One of my dearest friend's mom past away yesterday. I am unable to attend the funeral tomorrow, but I was able to go to the visitation. I visited with my mom today also. She was fairly good, but I know that she is declining. It will be sad to lose my mom so I will enjoy her as much as possible while she is still here. I have been watching the Mavs and knitting. Finished another dishcloth. May start another one tonight! I am trying new patterns and stitches. It is really fun to do quick projects.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, all. Beautiful, sunny day today. I did have some sad news. One of my dearest friend's mom past away yesterday. I am unable to attend the funeral tomorrow, but I was able to go to the visitation. I visited with my mom today also. She was fairly good, but I know that she is declining. It will be sad to lose my mom so I will enjoy her as much as possible while she is still here. I have been watching the Mavs and knitting. Finished another dishcloth. May start another one tonight! I am trying new patterns and stitches. It is really fun to do quick projects.


Sorry to hear about your friends mom. My mom is luckily still rather healthy, arthritis keeps her from doing things she used to like to do.... like cooking. She has difficulty in chopping or slicing because her hand can't grip knives. Forget mixing or stirring something on the stove, she can't raise her arms high enough or what she has to do is hold her right arm up with her left hand. So, I do the cooking...... She sat with me in the ER yesterday because that's what mom does for her kids.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

How lovely to have such a caring mom still around. Marge


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marilyn - thanks for the recipe - i think i can do it. have a terrible time with fudge but think i can do this.

sam

Sam,
the recipe I have for English toffee comes from SEE'S Candies and is very much like this. I don't know if I'm supposed to give it out. We give a dash of vanilla in it when the choco is cooler, go to nearer 300 degrees than to 285.. Don't use a cheap butter [too much water in it. Has to be a good grade of butter.] I don't know if it's necessary but I butter my aluminum cookie sheet before pouring the mix on the cookie sheet. I know, even to me it seems over the top. I also melt the choco. You can use the chips but you can also use a good grade of choco. Chips work but try the dark chocolate chips. Knocks my socks off! Anyhow, I melt the choco in a double boiler and when the toffee part cools a bit I pour the melted choco over the mix. Then I pour finely chopped toasted almonds over the top. When this cools sufficiently, turn the mixture over and do the other side. You can put another cookie sheet with sides over the top and flip it. Repeat the melted choco and almonds. Cool, break it up and eat it. I have the recipe for making the chocolate for the bunny moulds around here someplace but it's been so long since I've used it that it's not where I thought it should be. Too time consuming. I prefer making toffee and walnut clusters. 
marilyn

Sam- I posted this recipe at Christmas and had a great response. Sooo easy and exceptionally nummy!

Almond Toffee
2 Cups sugar 2 Cups butter- not margarine
12oz Choc Chips 1 Cup almonds chopped fine.

Combine butter and sugar in a heavy bottomed sauce pan and bring to a boil on medium heat. Stir occasionally. ( too much stirring can cause the butter to separate) Bring to 285-300* on candy thermometer. Pour onto an aluminum lined cookie sheet. Let cool for a few minutes then pour chocolate chips over the top. When chips melt, spread to cover. Sprinkle almonds over and press into melted chocolate. I cover my hand with a baggie because it is messy. Chill, break and serve. Then hide the rest or it will be gone! Be very careful with the hot mix, it sticks and burns deep.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. Beautiful, sunny day today. I did have some sad news. One of my dearest friend's mom past away yesterday. I am unable to attend the funeral tomorrow, but I was able to go to the visitation. I visited with my mom today also. She was fairly good, but I know that she is declining. It will be sad to lose my mom so I will enjoy her as much as possible while she is still here. I have been watching the Mavs and knitting. Finished another dishcloth. May start another one tonight! I am trying new patterns and stitches. It is really fun to do quick projects.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Post ended up in the middle of the reply! Wonder how this happens!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd remind everbody, to-day is _Something On A Stick Day_, yes there really is one!

I'm thinking chicken satay or shish kebabs, followed by a toffee apple for lunch, but for some 'alternative' things to put on a stick to-day, have a look at the gallery on the official website:

http://www.somethingonastick.com/

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Cherries and pancakes and icecream!! Three of my very favorite food groups! Perhaps with a drizzle of chocolate syrup on top? (Can't forget the veggies, and chocolate does come from a bean.)
> ...


When I first read this I was thinking breakfast. The GD's would love it. You have pancakes, frozen milk and some fruit. Add a few nuts and you would have the food groups covered for breakfast. I am going to make this for some special breakfasts at grandmas. My DD can't complain that I am not feeding them healthy. She can undo the damage when they return home.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I was thinking of strawberry. I have homecanned apple pie filling. Actually some in pints when I ran out of quart jars and didn't want to go get some at the store or borrow from my DD. The pints would be perfect for this. I am going to try it for dessert tonight. Just have to get some ice cream.
I made my cookie logs. Thank you Caren for the recipe. They are safe from DH (I hope) in the back of the freezer. Just so I don't forget that I put them there.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> It's a good thing I can save copies of all these delicious sounding desserts. Unfortunately, I was in the ER yesterday for nearly 8 hours needed a CT scan due to abdominal pain. I have to be extremely careful with what I eat in the next couple days.....Have a follow up on Friday with my own doctor so should know more about my future diet then. I am fine, won't need any surgery, but I am on an antibiotic for the next week.
> 
> We have always made extra pancakes and kept them in the freezer. We put them in the microwave for about 1 1/2 minutes with a bit of butter on them.... then, you can add your maple syrup or whatever you like.


I hope and pray that everything will be ok and the antibotic will take care of it.
That is exactly what I did when the kids were young and wanted pancakes for breakfast before school and I didn't have time before work to make them. I used whole wheat flour. They also worked in the evenings that I came home too tired to cook. They were perfect with a little sausage and some fruit. Pancakes are so versitile.
My prayers go out to you that everything will be ok
Judy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, all. Beautiful, sunny day today. I did have some sad news. One of my dearest friend's mom past away yesterday. I am unable to attend the funeral tomorrow, but I was able to go to the visitation. I visited with my mom today also. She was fairly good, but I know that she is declining. It will be sad to lose my mom so I will enjoy her as much as possible while she is still here. I have been watching the Mavs and knitting. Finished another dishcloth. May start another one tonight! I am trying new patterns and stitches. It is really fun to do quick projects.
> ...


That's what Moms do and love it. We are there for our children and hurt when they hurt and rejoice when they rejoice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd remind everbody, to-day is _Something On A Stick Day_, yes there really is one!
> 
> I'm thinking chicken satay or shish kebabs, followed by a toffee apple for lunch, but for some 'alternative' things to put on a stick to-day, have a look at the gallery on the official website:
> 
> ...


This is too funny. Yesterday I got out my chocolate molds. We are making race cars with pretzel sticks as the handle.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi KP

I found this recipe that really sounds delicious. The only problem is I do not know what Peanut Butter Chips are. I have never seen them in Australia. Can anyone suggest a substitute? Do any Australian KP know where I may be able to purchase them?

Peanut Chewies

Original Recipe Yield 3 dozen 
Ingredients
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 egg yolks
3 cups miniature marshmallows
2/3 cup corn syrup
1/4 cup butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
*2 cups peanut butter chips*
2 cups crisp rice cereal
2 cups salted peanuts (optional)
Directions
1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2.In a large bowl, combine flour, brown sugar, baking powder, salt, baking soda, 1/2 cup butter or margarine, 1 teaspoon vanilla and egg yolks. Mix on low speed with an electric mixer until crumbly. 
3.Press firmly into bottom of 13 x 9 inch pan. Bake 12- 15 minutes until golden brown. 
4.Immediately sprinkle marshmallows over top and return to oven for 2 - 2 1/2 minutes. Let cool while preparing topping. 
5.To Make Topping: In a large saucepan over low heat combine corn syrup, 1/4 cup butter or margarine, 2 teaspoons vanilla and peanut butter chips until smoothly melted, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in cereal and nuts. Immediately spoon over marshmallows, spreading to cover. Refrigerate until firm. Cut into 36 bars.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi KP
> 
> I found this recipe that really sounds delicious. The only problem is I do not know what Peanut Butter Chips are. I have never seen them in Australia. Can anyone suggest a substitute? Do any Australian KP know where I may be able to purchase them?
> 
> ...


A lady made her own using this recipe.

http://comfybelly.com/2008/12/peanut-truffles-and-more/#.T3Lw33gcL7V

I was thinking it might work seems how you have to melt the peanut butter chips any ways. I might have to give these a try.
another one

http://culinaryadventuresinthekitchen.wordpress.com/2012/02/24/peanut-butter-chips/


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi KP
> ...


Yes thank you. It does sound like the truffle recipe would work. It has the same sweet and salty flavours of the slice and would give a chewy texture.

The second site looks good as well. I did try googling but must not have asked the question correctly.

Thank you again NanaCaren


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd remind everbody, to-day is _Something On A Stick Day_, yes there really is one!
> ...


Fantastic idea, they'll go down well!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Try dusting them with icing sugar which has a pinch of ground cinnamon mixed into it, that really goes well with apple, enjoy dessert!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


that really sounds good. I won't go out and buy ice cream. I like the cinnamon sugar better. Thanks Dave
Judy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Think I'l have to look up my chicken on a stick recipe. Will be a nice change for everyone. Lamb chops would be another good food for today. Now the brain is working over time.  I've been planning food on a stick with Elishia for a week. Trying to come up with lots of different ideas for over the holidays.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Marianne818--Surprise the name of the restaurant I had been trying to think of was called "Dillard House" It just came to me out of the clear blue! Good thing the storage part of my brain is still working! Hope your son continues to improve, and return to good health. this is probably much need time with them!


Oh the Dillard House, yes it is still there.. doing a booming business I'm sure. It's very popular and the food is wonderful! We are going up for a seafood buffet to the Resort at Brasstown (not sure of the name of the place) but everyone says it is very good, a bit pricy for my pocketbook but we will be celebrating several birthdays so it is a "special" occasion. (Sometime in May)


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Looks lovely as usual.
> I think I will try the Steak and Mushroom pie without the
> oysters. When Mum made oyster stew I'd would just have the broth and crackers. If you dissect one of the lumps it is green inside!


My experience exactly!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have always kept a few pancakes in the freezer for a quick breakfast or even a supper now and then. Love some of the ideas for toppings I've read this morning. I have cut up apples mixed with some syrup cooked for a few minutes and my son loved it for a topping. (I wasn't much of a cook back then, LOL, but it was an experiment that turned out okay) 
Flockie, hope you feel better soon! I have been in and out of ER's and hospitals so much in the last month I think I should find a room for all and stay!! Mom keeps falling (won't let me know she needs to get up) and she is full of bruises, I finally raised her bed high enough so she can't touch the floor, plus I purchased an extra set of rails for the bottom of the bed, now I can "lock" her in when I have to be out of the room for a bit. She feels safe and we have one of the baby type monitors so I can hear her stirring or asking for something if I am out of her room. She is really such a joy, sweet spirit for sure. I put on a cd of a chorus we sang in and she will sit and remember everyone, try to remember names is a great game we play. Sometimes she will try to sing along, but her voice is not what it used to be (she can't hit the high notes). Mom was a soloist for many years, I am lucky to have tapes (now converted to cd) of some of the solos. Plus we both sang with a group called Sweet Adelines, 4 part harmony for women, Mom retired at 78, after a bit over 20 yrs.. I retired after 20. So we share many great memories and have some videos of our performances, she loves when I put one in.
Sorry not sure how I got on that track this morning. 
Love love love the sweet receipts posted, have them stored and will make a list of supplies needed to make some goodies to share during the Easter holiday. 
Marianne
Forgot update on my son, he is home and though still very weak, he is doing better. Will be a slow recovery they say, but liver and kidney tests are much better. Thanks to everyone for their prayers.
M.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Post ended up in the middle of the reply! Wonder how this happens!


Fairies are lurking in the computer!!! It happens many times but seems to go in spurts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LesleighAnne, peanut butter chips are exactly as they sound. They are the same size and shape as the chocolate chips you purchase for baking. Here in Canada they have been available for at least 10 years if not longer. Hope this helps you out a bit. I would suppose you could measure how much the peanut butter chips come to (ie. 1/4 cup) and substitute peanut butter for it in that amount.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Flockie--Sorry to hear of your ER visit. Hope you are on amends. Getting older is not for sissies!- what we have to deal with, but oh well just another day in paradise! Wishing you well. My cousin's husband Jimmy is still very, very sick. Please keep him in your prayers/thoughts.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818--What a beautiful memory you share with your mother. I have some of the same meomories. After church on Sundays, all the family would meet at my grandmother's house;everyone brought a dish. After lunch we (the women) gathered around the piano and sang till our hearts content. I can still see my grandmother playing the piano, aunts, and cousins there singing. When my mother and dad were in the hospital before their passing, although I do not have a trained voice I would sing to them. These are cherished memories. Glad to hear your son is home and on the road to recovery. Jimmy, my cousin's husband is still very, very sick in the hospital. :-( :wink:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

flockie said:


> It's a good thing I can save copies of all these delicious sounding desserts. Unfortunately, I was in the ER yesterday for nearly 8 hours needed a CT scan due to abdominal pain. I have to be extremely careful with what I eat in the next couple days.....Have a follow up on Friday with my own doctor so should know more about my future diet then. I am fine, won't need any surgery, but I am on an antibiotic for the next week.
> 
> We have always made extra pancakes and kept them in the freezer. We put them in the microwave for about 1 1/2 minutes with a bit of butter on them.... then, you can add your maple syrup or whatever you like.


Sorry to hear about your problem, flockie. Take care of yourself and follow doctor's orders.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Althea has answered something I was trying to find out. I went downstairs and tried to find a jar of jam to see if it said refrigrate after opening- but didn't have any. I guess it covers them- if we haven't stored it correctly than it is not there fault if we get food poisoning from it! Like packets of peanuts with the warning 'Caution this packet may contain peanuts'. Not does but may- what else would be in it I wonder if it had no peanuts. Why does anyone need warning that a pack of peanuts contains peanuts?


They must think there are some pretty dumb people out there. It's like McDonald's having to put a warning on their coffee cups that the coffee in the cup may be hot!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not sure raising the bed is a good answer as in the hospital many patients fall during attempts to get out of bed unattended. There are alarms available. I, unfortunately don't know where they get them. Maybe contact Alzeimers Assn.
Also cloth vests with long ties that cross in the back and are secured beneath the bed frame are helpful, if not exactly and appealing concept- they do provide security and there fore peace of mind. MJW.(Marge.)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Caren, better make some extras and ship them off to Dave for his gannets! :lol:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne, don't apologize for talking about your Mom. You are making her life as happy as you can, and the memories and music you share are wonderful things. Lots better to hear about than the six o'clock news!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

With all these sweet dessert pancake fillings, let's not forget they're great as a savoury too! How about this for an easy Spring lunch?

*Tuna and Vegetable Pancakes*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
8 pancakes
10 fl. oz (285ml) white sauce
1 tin tuna flakes (approx 6.5 oz/185g), drained
8 oz (225g) frozen mixed vegetables, cooked as per instructions and drained thoroughly
3 oz (85g) cheddar cheese, grated
salt and pepper

*Method:*
Over a medium heat, warm the white sauce until not quite boiling. Stir the drained tuna and mixed vegetables into the sauce and season well. Cook for a further two minutes.

Divide the mixture between the pancakes and roll them neatly.

Arrange the stuffed pancakes on a heatproof dish, sprinkle with the grated cheese and place under a preheated grill until the cheese is bubbling and turning golden.

Serve immediately with a leafy salad.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew you could freeze pancakes! You have opened a whole new decadent world to me! (((ggg Thank you!
> ...


This sounds wonderful, Dave Thank you! This is great especially if one has overnight guests! What a time saver! And, there is no mess around from preparation!
marilyn


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

margewharples--I agree about the bed. Sometimes the rehab center, nursing homes actually put the mattress on the floor. If that happen to me I would not be able to get up without help. However, in some states, any kind of restraint's (Tied vest,etc) were against the law. We did use bed alarms in the nursing home I worked in. Maybe the laws have changed or are different in different states. I do believe using the vest is a good deterient-better than fall and break a bone or have a head injury. My DH falls no matter how much I try to make things safe for him. He walks with a cane if he remembers to use it (going in and out of the bathroom). We can only try-he thinks "so what if I fall-it's just a fall"! Oh if he could only comprehend the danger. :roll:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

NanaCaren,
Made the shortbread log recipe for guests! BIG HIT!!! Do you know what a "Twelve Step Program" is? My husband is addicted to them. I had to make two more batches so we could wind up with some that may stay in the freezer for a bit! They are certainly melt in your mouth delicious! Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleigh -- look where they have the chocolate bits - they may be there. i'm wondering if you could just use plain peanut butter - might need to experiment to get the amount right. when i make plain peanut butter cookies i just use regular peanut butter and chopped peanuts.

sam



LesleighAnne said:


> Hi KP
> 
> I found this recipe that really sounds delicious. The only problem is I do not know what Peanut Butter Chips are. I have never seen them in Australia. Can anyone suggest a substitute? Do any Australian KP know where I may be able to purchase them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave,
Are you out there? I read about your Grape jam/preserves but I can't find the page with the recipe. We just put in some concord grapes and would love to have the recipe so if you could tell me where it is I would appreciate it.
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


Great for quick lunches and suppers too, as with my tuna and vegetable stuffing above. I usually make my own white sauce, but I've learned over the years, it's a good idea to keep a packet of instant sauce in the cupboard as well assorted tinned goods and vegetables in the freezer, just in case an after-pub supper situation breaks out!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave,
> Are you out there? I read about your Grape jam/preserves but I can't find the page with the recipe. We just put in some concord grapes and would love to have the recipe so if you could tell me where it is I would appreciate it.
> Thank you!
> marilyn


Easier for me to re-post it:

*Grape Jelly

Ingredients:*
4 lbs (1.8kg) red grapes
5 fl. oz (140ml) water
2 lbs (900g) Jam sugar with added pectin (or granulated with pectin extract)
juice of two lemons

*Method:*

Place the grapes and water in a large saucepan over a low heat, cover and leave to gently heat for about 10 minutes, or until the juices start to run.

Mash the grapes with a potato masher and continue to cook for about 10 to 15 minutes more, mashing every now and again until the grapes are falling apart.

Strain through either muslin or a jelly bag and allow to drip for at least 1 hour, preferably overnight.

Measure the juice and make up to 2 Imp. pints (38 US fl. oz/1150ml) with water if necessary, you should have about this much anyway.

Pour the extract into a large pan and add the lemon juice and bring to the boil over a medium heat. Add the sugar and pectin extract (if used) and stir until it has completely dissolved. Increase the temperature and bring to a rapid boil.

Boil hard for 4 minutes.

Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly, skimming off and surface scum, before pouring into warm jars, covering and sealing in your preferred manner.

_Keeps for about three months with a simple parchment and egg white cover, not that it'll be around that long!_

Hope you enjoy it, remember jellies take at least twenty-four hours at room temperature to settle properly, I generally leave them for three or four days, the flavour develops too.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> margewharples--I agree about the bed. Sometimes the rehab center, nursing homes actually put the mattress on the floor. If that happen to me I would not be able to get up without help. However, in some states, any kind of restraint's (Tied vest,etc) were against the law. We did use bed alarms in the nursing home I worked in. Maybe the laws have changed or are different in different states. I do believe using the vest is a good deterient-better than fall and break a bone or have a head injury. My DH falls no matter how much I try to make things safe for him. He walks with a cane if he remembers to use it (going in and out of the bathroom). We can only try-he thinks "so what if I fall-it's just a fall"! Oh if he could only comprehend the danger. :roll:


This is very valid to consider. Most studies have concluded that more harm can come from restraints than from not having restraints. With a restraint comes the real possibility of strangling, choking, cutting off blood supply to a limb and risk having gangrene set in. It is also distressing to the person's mind to be physically restrained. Much is to be considered when dealing with someone who is prone to falling. I have nursed and cared for many elderly people in hospitals and care homes. In most of them it is against the hospital policy to use restraints. In all of them that do allow them, a doctor's order to use them must be written out. There are geriatric chairs that recline and can have a table locked in place to prevent someone from getting out of the chair and falling. You could look into this. They are the safest method of preventing falls. Your local hospital or care home may have some used ones for sale.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, I think your tuna/vegetable pancakes will be on the menu tomorrow night! I used to do something similar using crepes, and making the white sauce into a cheese sauce to be added at the table.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: No problem


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, I think your tuna/vegetable pancakes will be on the menu tomorrow night! I used to do something similar using crepes, and making the white sauce into a cheese sauce to be added at the table.


I use thin light pancakes for this, it always turns out well and you can use whatever vegetables you like, I go for sweetcorn and peas personally.

I hope you like it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


That'll be one containerload per teenager!

Why don't they put on weight? It just isn't fair!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wish me luck! My wild violets are in bloom and I've always wanted to make candied violets for salads and decorating desserts. Couldn't find my recipe so googled and found two versions on Wikihow.com. Will use the sugar syrup and fine sugar version.

On another note, just learned this AM that one of my GDs, who is in her sophomore year at Univ. of Idaho, has been selected to continue her education towards becoming an ultrasound tech (or whatever it is called). Only 28 students were selected out of the 200 that applied. I'm so happy for her -- it's what she really wants to do!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Dave, I think the weight problem begins when you're in your 30s (or is it 40s?). :mrgreen:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


This maturity lark is seriously over-rated!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Wish me luck! My wild violets are in bloom and I've always wanted to make candied violets for salads and decorating desserts. Couldn't find my recipe so googled and found two versions on Wikihow.com. Will use the sugar syrup and fine sugar version.
> 
> On another note, just learned this AM that one of my GDs, who is in her sophomore year at Univ. of Idaho, has been selected to continue her education towards becoming an ultrasound tech (or whatever it is called). Only 28 students were selected out of the 200 that applied. I'm so happy for her -- it's what she really wants to do!


Good luck with the violets, I've never tried doing myself, I cheat and buy dainty things like that from my local baker!

Congrats to your grand-daughter, I hope she enjoys the course. It's amazing what they can do these days, I could scarcely believe it when Moorfields used it to check the back of my eyes behind the retina!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just on Facebook & a lot of my friends who are also family members were posting Happy Birthday Messages & wishes & memories of my Grandpa Mckenzie because today would have been his 103rd birthday. He has been gone for almost 14 years. There were some really great messages & memories.
Lisa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


  If I ever find out how they don't put on weight I'll let you know.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi KP
> ...


What are called truffles here really are not what I know as truffles. The base of mine is 5 oz bittersweet chocolate, 1/2 c heavy cream, 2tbsp liqueur, and then whatever else, if anything, you want to add.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave --Could you (re)post your pancake batter receipt? I think it's prob. very similar to what we know as crepes here in the US. Thanks


FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I think your tuna/vegetable pancakes will be on the menu tomorrow night! I used to do something similar using crepes, and making the white sauce into a cheese sauce to be added at the table.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Dave --Could you (re)post your pancake batter receipt? I think it's prob. very similar to what we know as crepes here in the US. Thanks
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't think I've ever posted it, for the simple reason I never really measure the ingredients for my all-purpose batter. I put two heaped tablespoons of self-raising flour into a mixing bowl, add a good pinch of salt and two whole eggs. Then I switch my hand-mixer on to <fast> and slowly pour in semi-skimmed milk until it reaches the consistency of single cream. Then I keep mixing for a full minute.

Comes out fine for everything from pancakes to yorkshire puddings.

Sorry I can't be more help, but it all depends on how heaped the spoon is with flour and how big the eggs are.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the grape jelly recipe Dave. I was going to do a search to find it when someone else asked for it and you reposted it. I have it now and will be making it when grapes come into season-local grapes.
The gannets and teenagagesr have a higher motabolism. Ours declines as we age. It's not fair.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasn't hungry when I got home from work, but after reading the posts, I'm ready to eat! Everything sounds delicious! Cloudy day, but no rain. Maybe some by Friday. Time to start shopping for flowers. I hope I can do some planting next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This maturity lark is seriously over-rated!

Dave[/quote]

who ever coined these your "golden years" could not have been past 21.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I like what you said Sam. Now for my supper, it is going to be nice and tasty -- craving the plateful of brussel sprouts that I have cooking!

Any one go in for the Easter lilies that usually hit the stores this time of year for the Easter season? Mom keeps hers from one year to the next and they always blossom out at Easter time. This year will be no different. The pollen from the lilies seem to stuff me up so I dont do the Easter lilies. My cyclamen is blooming great with a dozen large pink blooms on it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With all these sweet dessert pancake fillings, let's not forget they're great as a savoury too! How about this for an easy Spring lunch?
> 
> *Tuna and Vegetable Pancakes*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


That sounds good Dave- will be trying that some time. My husband loves both tuna and pancakes- but He cooks the pancakes. I can't get pancakes to look like a pancake they end up a mess.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd remind everbody, to-day is _Something On A Stick Day_, yes there really is one!
> 
> I'm thinking chicken satay or shish kebabs, followed by a toffee apple for lunch, but for some 'alternative' things to put on a stick to-day, have a look at the gallery on the official website:
> 
> ...


now that's funny!!!

Kathy


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With all these sweet dessert pancake fillings, let's not forget they're great as a savoury too! How about this for an easy Spring lunch?
> 
> *Tuna and Vegetable Pancakes*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


I think these would be great rolled up in tortilla skins!

Kathy


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the grape jam recipe and all the other wonderful recipes and patterns you provide Dave. This is not helping me with any weight loss you know. Besides eating more decadent food, I became too sedentary with all my knitting so I have resorted to desperate means - exercise. I now walk three miles a day! Pretty soon my garden and housework will provide enough exercise but in the winter housework alone wasn't doing it. But, I sure have enjoyed myself with this list!
marilyn


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Dave --Could you (re)post your pancake batter receipt? I think it's prob. very similar to what we know as crepes here in the US. Thanks
> ...


That tells me enough for me to know that this is indeed a 'crepe' batter r/t what would be considered pancake batter in the States. 2 eggs and probably what amounts to 1/3rd cup of flour plus a fair amount of milk--yep, that makes a nice batch of eggy crepes!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I like what you said Sam. Now for my supper, it is going to be nice and tasty -- craving the plateful of brussel sprouts that I have cooking!
> 
> Any one go in for the Easter lilies that usually hit the stores this time of year for the Easter season? Mom keeps hers from one year to the next and they always blossom out at Easter time. This year will be no different. The pollen from the lilies seem to stuff me up so I dont do the Easter lilies. My cyclamen is blooming great with a dozen large pink blooms on it!


Try snipping off the pollen-laden anthers before they fully open and you can enjoy the flower to its fullest. This is a florist's trick, generally used to prevent the pollen, usually dark brown, from staining clothing (or noses!). You might be reacting to the fragrance, though, some folks are very allergic to it and start sneezing if they get a whiff of lily scent.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave[/quote][/quote]

I don't think I've ever posted it, for the simple reason I never really measure the ingredients for my all-purpose batter. I put two heaped tablespoons of self-raising flour into a mixing bowl, add a good pinch of salt and two whole eggs. Then I switch my hand-mixer on to <fast> and slowly pour in semi-skimmed milk until it reaches the consistency of single cream. Then I keep mixing for a full minute.

Comes out fine for everything from pancakes to yorkshire puddings.

Sorry I can't be more help, but it all depends on how heaped the spoon is with flour and how big the eggs are.

Dave[/quote]

That tells me enough for me to know that this is indeed a 'crepe' batter r/t what would be considered pancake batter in the States. 2 eggs and probably what amounts to 1/3rd cup of flour plus a fair amount of milk--yep, that makes a nice batch of eggy crepes![/quote]

Yes, Crepes make sense for this recipe!
marilyn


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm so happy to have this post to copy, 
Happy to have taken a google class yesterday, 
Happy to have a new, used car, purchased this afternoon, with the help of a favorite nephew, 
happy to have my lovely glass of red wine, 
and so very happy to have my friends on kp, knitting tea party. Life is so very , very , good today. 
Love all y'all, dandy sue.



gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ah, Dave.....Tuna Pancakes! It was a staple of mine during my time in West Africa. Canned tuna was one of the foods we could get easily. I "created" tuna pancakes as an alternative to tuna salad. Your recipe reminds me of mine....haven't made it in ages.....maybe tomorrow! Thanks for jogging my memories

TUNA PANCAKES

2 eggs lightly beaten
1/2 Cup of milk
1/2 Cup of flour
salt & pepper
finely chopped onion
chopped celery
1 can of tuna fish
parsley

Mix all together. Fry in hot oil like pancakes.

This recipe is subject to your adjustments. The batter should be fairly thick. Other spices could be added: dill, garlic, etc.
I could also see mixing in some chopped zucchini or green/red bell peppers.
Go nuts! Have fun!

Carol (IL) :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> NanaCaren,
> Made the shortbread log recipe for guests! BIG HIT!!! Do you know what a "Twelve Step Program" is? My husband is addicted to them. I had to make two more batches so we could wind up with some that may stay in the freezer for a bit! They are certainly melt in your mouth delicious! Thank you!
> marilyn


 The twelve Step Program in my house is exactly how many steps it takes to go from the freezer to the toaster oven.  I'm thinking that is the wrong program. 
Glad to here they were liked. At christmas I chop cherries into quarters and put a piece on each cookies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> This maturity lark is seriously over-rated!
> 
> Dave


who ever coined these your "golden years" could not have been past 21.

sam[/quote]

I agree completely.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I like what you said Sam. Now for my supper, it is going to be nice and tasty -- craving the plateful of brussel sprouts that I have cooking!
> ...


Not sure on some stuff like that. I do prefer plants that do not produce flowers and therefore pollens. I like my cyclamens and African violets. The Easter/Christmas cactus blooms also dont bother me. I have way too many allergies to count. I have been taking antihistamines every evening for years as per my allergy specialist. It is the only way that I can survive but even so, some of the allergens do get to me. I just have to avoid them. I am also intolerant of any and all fragrances/
perfumes/aftershaves/laundry scents/aerosol household sprays, etc. *sigh*


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You probably don't want to hear this, but they are saying that the allergy season this year has already started and is going to be horrendous due to this crazy, mixed-up weather and climate change.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks to all who sent good thoughts to me regarding my health. And yes, my mom (and dad) are keepers. I will have to adjust to eating a whole new way to avoid further issues, but it's better than the alternative. 

I agree 5mmdpns, I too avoid perfumes and colognes but because it bothers my skin. Allergies to pollen was something I acquired after turning 50. Everyone here is right, golden years... bah humbug.

Dave the tuna and veg pancakes sound great.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With all these sweet dessert pancake fillings, let's not forget they're great as a savoury too! How about this for an easy Spring lunch?
> 
> *Tuna and Vegetable Pancakes*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


A simple tasty lunch for the teens.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: 5mmdpns--all suggestions I am familiar with;unfortunately at this point MDH does not have continous falls-just far and few in between;however with the dementia it keeps at a minimual what we can use. I bought him a lift chair to be able to get up easier. If I was not in the room at the time he went to get up, he would not put the foot rest all the way down, and would try to get up over it. so had to let him use a chair that sits higher.Yes, I know what you mean about the restraints;they were very seldom allowed only by a dr. order. My husband has the best doctor, she leaves no stone unurned when it comes to him. Today I had to laugh because he always would tease her about marring him (She has 6 children herself and is married) So today he was ready to leave and he said can I hug you, she said of course. She's not bigger than a minute, so he grab her by the waist.She said we have been together for a long time. She treats him as if he is her dad. Makes our visits very pleasant. He just perked up after we were in the waiting room for a while!! :XD: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: :lol: dandylion-- i love you too! Thanks for reminded us of all the good things we have in our lives. Here are a few.:Happy to have MDH,Happy to have Freedom in our country still: Happy for the wonderful, yet not trouble free, memories from my childhood-a dear, dear mother and grandmother. Happy to be able to be a part of my grandchildren's life and building memories for and with them! :-D :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: camliza--this sounds like the way I make salmon patties. My grandmother would pick up my great grandfather once a week and we would spend the day with him. Salmon patties and fried sweet potatoes were his favorite, along with fresh home grown tomatoes,and sweet ice tea!UMMMM! good!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: marilyn K and NanaCaren--How funny! Glad you clarified that--I was wondering how a 12 step program tied in with food?? :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:XD: NanaCaren--You are so right!! The only gold I know of goes in the Drs. pockets or the local drug store!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Tree pollen does it for me, it starts in January with all the Winter-flowering Cherries they planted in the 1920s and keeps going until the end of June. Oak and birch are the worst for me, they lodge in my vocal chords to comedic effect!

They look pretty though, seen through double-glazing from a climate-controlled environment with air-scrubbers!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > With all these sweet dessert pancake fillings, let's not forget they're great as a savoury too! How about this for an easy Spring lunch?
> ...


Really work with teens, even vegetable-averse youngsters seen to like these!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:loloris T.--Awesone news about your granddaughter. an ultrasound tech can set prety much their own schedule once they have put in some time in the field. We had one that just came to the Drs. offices at her schedule just to do ultrasounds. great field and I'm sure she is very smart, and dedicated to her chosen field. A friend of mine started out as an xray tech, moved up to MRI tech, and is now teaching Radiology in a southern university. She had to go off to school several times a month on the weekends-but it paid off. Best of luck in the future for her. :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, while I loved nursing and only briefly contemplate medicine after working in research for awhile, A US tech is a very nice job for someone who wants a family. Very good schedule, predictable life, good salary, minimal risk. Lots of advantages. Marge.

PS I gave up this desire when my health would have precluded the remaining training.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning, a chilly 36drgF this morning. Rain is the choice of weather for most of today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, a chilly 36drgF this morning. Rain is the choice of weather for most of today.


Good evening from NZ! Had to get up, then the dogs wanted to go and Pee. So I am going to do a row or two of the slouch hat I am making with a 'Red Heart' acrylic chunky yarn. Had to buy some larger circs, and DPN's for the project. Good reason to get my storage systems up-dated. My recent DPN cloth roll is working well!

The sky is clear, but some one local has been burning coal. Hope your daughter is not suffering too badly with her allergies! Coal smoke, inhaled, as in the temperature inversions Christchurch specialises in [I used to live there] can leave me sick all winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You probably don't want to hear this, but they are saying that the allergy season this year has already started and is going to be horrendous due to this crazy, mixed-up weather and climate change.[/quote]

Tree pollen does it for me, it starts in January with all the Winter-flowering Cherries they planted in the 1920s and keeps going until the end of June. Oak and birch are the worst for me, they lodge in my vocal chords to comedic effect!

They look pretty though, seen through double-glazing from a climate-controlled environment with air-scrubbers!

Dave[/quote]

Hi Dave!
Tree pollen, particularly privet and pine, house dust mite, coal smoke, are some of mine. A wiff of some one's coal smoke just now has brought on the immediate snuffles, won't be able to get horizontal for the rest of the night!
Enjoy your Day!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_El Scorchio_ in London, clear blue skies, brilliant sunshine and 75degF. It won't last of course, schools break up for Easter holidays so the temperatures will be back to the seasonal norms by Sunday, 54degF and cloud!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here it is 20C and feels pleasantly cool! Sounds like you may be in for more water restrictions!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Chilly and partly cloudy in Maryland this morning. It is supposed to become quite windy, then tomorrow rain will arrive carrying over into Saturday. That's if the Weather "Prevaricator" on TV is correct. 

I'm teleworking today, so do not have to leave the house to fight traffic. 490 calender days remaining until my planned retirement day - not that I'm counting, you understand.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Weather Prevaricator! I love that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, a chilly 36drgF this morning. Rain is the choice of weather for most of today.
> ...


When I first got the chunky yarns I had to update my needles. The largest size I had until then was and 8US. 
The daughter is not as bad as she has been the past couple days.
With the rain the pollen isn't going to be as bad.
I can imagine how the coal smoke would affect you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Siouxann! I think 'tele- working' is a brilliant invention, especially for working mums[moms] and us knitters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Dear NanaCaren, thought you might like to see some pics of the WIP!
the band is knitted on US3, and the chunky on 10 1/2US, 7mm and 7.5mm, could not get 8mm or size 11US


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The sunshine has now brought even more blossom out in London and the mountain ash is just starting. It does look wonderful, although I'm glad this particular example is a little way away from me and not under my bedroom window!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The sunshine has now brought even more blossom out in London and the mountain ash is just starting. It does look wonderful, although I'm glad this particular example is a little way away from me and not under my bedroom window!
> 
> Dave


Pretty tree though!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The sunshine has now brought even more blossom out in London and the mountain ash is just starting. It does look wonderful, although I'm glad this particular example is a little way away from me and not under my bedroom window!
> ...


I think they had a 'job lot' of those trees when they built that development in the next borough, they're in every road, but that's one of the larger examples.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pretty tree though!![/quote]

I think they had a 'job lot' of those trees when they built that development in the next borough, they're in every road, but that's one of the larger examples.

Dave[/quote]

What era is the house, 1920's also? I have not seen that style of house, before. Usually our architects, and 'architectural draughtsmen' borrow often from Britain. Although 'spanish' a la Corbusier is often seen pardon the mixed reference. Architectural referencing here gets quite complex. We have also recently gone very 'square box' [my term].


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Pretty tree though!!


I think they had a 'job lot' of those trees when they built that development in the next borough, they're in every road, but that's one of the larger examples.

Dave[/quote]

What era is the house, 1920's also?[/quote]

Yes, most of the roads around there were built 1926-35 in the massive suburban expansion of the period. Typical semi-detached suburbia with big back gardens, they were built three per acre for the upwardly mobile office workers. There's a railway station about a mile away with a thirty-minute journey to London Bridge, it was all co-ordinated.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty tree though!!
> ...


What era is the house, 1920's also?[/quote]

Yes, most of the roads around there were built 1926-35 in the massive suburban expansion of the period. Typical semi-detached suburbia with big back gardens, they were built three per acre for the upwardly mobile office workers. There's a railway station about a mile away with a thirty-minute journey to London Bridge, it was all co-ordinated.

Dave[/quote]

Co-ordinated suburbia would be brilliant here, if you googled my address, Russell Rd, manurewa, you would see what I live with!, It shows the house in front, that is built of homemade 'Breeze Blocks' or Concrete blocks. We are the 'in-fill' but fairly well designed, MDF.

It is quite interesting, having checked 'google' now, how un-photogenic, most of our local houses are!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Race fans walk around with a flag draped around their shoulders, so I decided to 'cloak' my egg in one too!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70886-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > This maturity lark is seriously over-rated!
> ...


I agree completely.[/quote]

It's the colour your hair turns when you try to hide the grey!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


I know that the allergy season is supposed to be worse this year but then that is what "they" say every year. And it also depends entirely on what area of the world you live in. I happen to live in Northwestern Ontario which is a very far distance geographically from where you live. (Not that you live in a bad place, just saying.....) I know my allergies were much worse when I lived in southwestern Ontario. Just got to put up with it and make do with what I have....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The sunshine has now brought even more blossom out in London and the mountain ash is just starting. It does look wonderful, although I'm glad this particular example is a little way away from me and not under my bedroom window!
> 
> Dave


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It's the colour your hair turns when you try to hide the grey!!![/quote]

Do you go 'blonde'? I have not coloured my hair since a hairdresser over did the bleach, and I ended up 'brassy'!! ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dear NanaCaren, thought you might like to see some pics of the WIP!
the band is knitted on US3, and the chunky on 10 1/2US, 7mm and 7.5mm, could not get 8mm or size 11US[/quote]

Love the hat. the yellow really goes well with it. Glad you posted pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Race fans walk around with a flag draped around their shoulders, so I decided to 'cloak' my egg in one too!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70886-1.html
> 
> ...


Another :thumb up: I like the way you changed it up. Blake really likes this one a lot. He is reading the pattern to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dear NanaCaren, thought you might like to see some pics of the WIP!
> the band is knitted on US3, and the chunky on 10 1/2US, 7mm and 7.5mm, could not get 8mm or size 11US


Love the hat. the yellow really goes well with it. Glad you posted pictures. [/quote]

I have just finished the second band, which is purple, and picked up the 7.5mm circ, to start my ball of Premier yarns, Deborah Norville collections, chunky weight, it is a bit of a battle knitting up from the 3.25mm circ- takes a bit of patience, to make sure you have worked the stich properly!! ...

done the round, a lot easier with the new yarn...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Top of the morning to all: The day dawns cold, dreary, and overcast. Hobo asleep at my feet is reluctant to go out via front door as I left him out front all day yesterday-(he wouldn't come in and the bus was here). When I arrived home he was waiting, wimpering, sitting in the sun on front porch-dashed in as soon as the door was open. My friend said last night-last week we were coaxing him in and this week he won't go out. Ah!He's found his home. Still has spasms in stomach after eating, sometimes vomiting sm. amts., but makeing progress. He's smart, smart, smart. Now he doesn't want anything with egg as he vomited it yesterday. Wish I had some lead to start training "come" commands. Everything else is proceeding nicely. This week is a luncheon for volunteers,I think. Dr. appt Friday. Otherwise knit, knit, knit. Marge.MJW.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear marge, good to have the update on you both! I have found doggy treats, broken into bits for the sake of economy, are the only way to get young Ringo to come at the moment. We are sticking with home territory- till I feel confident enough to face potential pitbullxmastif danger. 


margewhaples said:


> Top of the morning to all: The day dawns cold, dreary, and overcast. Hobo asleep at my feet is reluctant to go out via front door as I left him out front all day yesterday-(he wouldn't come in and the bus was here). When I arrived home he was waiting, wimpering, sitting in the sun on front porch-dashed in as soon as the door was open. My friend said last night-last week we were coaxing him in and this week he won't go out. Ah!He's found his home. Still has spasms in stomach after eating, sometimes vomiting sm. amts., but makeing progress. He's smart, smart, smart. Now he doesn't want anything with egg as he vomited it yesterday. Wish I had some lead to start training "come" commands. Everything else is proceeding nicely. This week is a luncheon for volunteers,I think. Dr. appt Friday. Otherwise knit, knit, knit. Marge.MJW.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NanaCaren, thought you might like to see some pics of the WIP!
> ...


I have just finished the second band, which is purple, and picked up the 7.5mm circ, to start my ball of Premier yarns, Deborah Norville collections, chunky weight, it is a bit of a battle knitting up from the 3.25mm circ- takes a bit of patience, to make sure you have worked the stich properly!! ...

done the round, a lot easier with the new yarn...[/quote]

I find it much slower when going up in needle size. Well worth it when finished though.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: camliza--this sounds like the way I make salmon patties. My grandmother would pick up my great grandfather once a week and we would spend the day with him. Salmon patties and fried sweet potatoes were his favorite, along with fresh home grown tomatoes,and sweet ice tea!UMMMM! good!


Absolutely! I have sometimes substituted turkey for the tuna. As I said...this recipe/receipt is very susceptible to anyone's fiddling. that's the fun of cooking!

 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm hoping I've attached a current picture of the magnolia tree my parents planted when I was born in 1946.....it had 7 blossoms. My mom lived there until she was 97...a long life, well lived. We have since sold the house, but I'm happy to see that the new owners are cherishing the tree as much as we did.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oops.....I still need to hone some of my computer skills, don't I? Let me work on trying to rotate this picture.
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm hoping I've attached a current picture of the magnolia tree my parents planted when I was born in 1946.....it had 7 blossoms. My mom lived there until she was 97...a long life, well lived. We have since sold the house, but I'm happy to see that the new owners are cherishing the tree as much as we did.
> Carol (IL)


Wow what a lovely tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> oops.....I still need to hone some of my computer skills, don't I? Let me work on trying to rotate this picture.
> Carol (IL)


LOL :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Here is one I had rotated before.....I sure wish we could preview pics before sending. oh well.....I love the flowering trees of Spring! My sympathies to those who suffer with the pollens, etc. It sure must take away from the beauty of the season. sorry......
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Which OS are you using? [for the computer]...



cmaliza said:


> Here is one I had rotated before.....I sure wish we could preview pics before sending. oh well.....I love the flowering trees of Spring! My sympathies to those who suffer with the pollens, etc. It sure must take away from the beauty of the season. sorry......
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Which OS are you using? [for the computer]...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's Windows 2007


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the pictures of the flowering trees. I feel very lucky not to suffer with pollen allergies. The lilacs just outside my kitchen window are almost ready to bloom. That is one scent, along with lily of the valley that I love. I bury my nose in the blooms and am in springtime heaven!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Love the pictures of the flowering trees. I feel very lucky not to suffer with pollen allergies. The lilacs just outside my kitchen window are almost ready to bloom. That is one scent, along with lily of the valley that I love. I bury my nose in the blooms and am in springtime heaven!


I bury my face in the lilacs every year as well but, not before I take benadryl. If I didn't I would puff something terrible.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful tree cmaliza. I have a small pink magnolia in the backyard. I wouldn't let DH prune it right away because it was so pretty as a bush. now I wish I had because we have to prune it now, it is getting too big. It flowered beautifully but still needs more pruning and shaping. Up here in the north the garden/nursery people say to only prune a little and in Feb or March. Of course March was way too warm and it started budding and flowering. We will work on it again next year. I am anxious for the lilacs. Thank goodness no allergies. My two oldest inherited that one to the pollen in the spring and the other to a hayfever in the fall. Enjoy spring!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Spring is so beautiful that I don't mind getting a headache, which is how I react. It's a small price for so much beauty.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Race fans walk around with a flag draped around their shoulders, so I decided to 'cloak' my egg in one too!
> ...


I'm glad it appeals to him. It's almost impossible to get moss stitch to show up on a picture when it's knitted using black yarn, but the texture really works, I'm sure he'll love it. I have a feeling, reading the instructions to you is his idea of a subtle hint!

I thought I'd include instructions for the one-row buttonhole, it's the method I always use because it's very firm and also very neat, that's important on decorative items since they are likely to be inspected closely.

I'm sure you'll have fun with it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm hoping I've attached a current picture of the magnolia tree my parents planted when I was born in 1946.....it had 7 blossoms. My mom lived there until she was 97...a long life, well lived. We have since sold the house, but I'm happy to see that the new owners are cherishing the tree as much as we did.
> Carol (IL)


It's lovely, I'm so glad they're taking care of it. That's the great thing about trees, they last across the generations.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Here is one I had rotated before.....I sure wish we could preview pics before sending. oh well.....I love the flowering trees of Spring! My sympathies to those who suffer with the pollens, etc. It sure must take away from the beauty of the season. sorry......
> Carol (IL)


It's strange, only certain trees affect me, cherry blossom in particular, but magnolia and lilac I'm fine with. Hilariously for an Englishman, oak pollen is the worst!

_IrfanView_ is the best picture editing prgram I know of, it's unbelievably quick and easy to use, but very powerful. It's also free, which is a bonus! It's well worth downloading and installing, together with all the plug-ins. It's very useful when you only want to tidy up, or staighten and crop a photo, it does it in seconds!

http://www.irfanview.net/

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Carol, does Dave's post, later help[but of course it is now an earlier post], or are you still struggling. Because my next question would be 'how do you down load from the camera?' 'Is your programme specific to your camera, and which camera are you using?



cmaliza said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Which OS are you using? [for the computer]...
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful tree cmaliza. I have a small pink magnolia in the backyard. I wouldn't let DH prune it right away because it was so pretty as a bush. now I wish I had because we have to prune it now, it is getting too big. It flowered beautifully but still needs more pruning and shaping. Up here in the north the garden/nursery people say to only prune a little and in Feb or March. Of course March was way too warm and it started budding and flowering. We will work on it again next year. I am anxious for the lilacs. Thank goodness no allergies. My two oldest inherited that one to the pollen in the spring and the other to a hayfever in the fall. Enjoy spring!


I think the time to prune lilacs is just after blooming.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > This maturity lark is seriously over-rated!
> ...


I agree completely.[/quote]

My mother always said these golden years are awfully tarnished.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love the brick street in front of the magnolia tree, my mom and dad live on a brick street.

Kathy


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave and Carol, great photos of those beautiful trees. Thanks for the post


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Yes, most of the roads around there were built 1926-35 in the massive 
suburban expansion of the period. Typical semi-detached suburbia with big back gardens, they were built three per acre for the upwardly mobile office workers. There's a railway station about a mile away with a thirty-minute journey to London Bridge, it was all co-ordinated.

Dave[/quote]

Co-ordinated suburbia would be brilliant here, if you googled my address, Russell Rd, manurewa, you would see what I live with!, It shows the house in front, that is built of homemade 'Breeze Blocks' or Concrete blocks. We are the 'in-fill' but fairly well designed, MDF.

It is quite interesting, having checked 'google' now, how un-photogenic, most of our local houses are![/quote]

I goggled this and all I got was a spot on a map.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Button holes uggg. I guess I can plug away at them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Love the brick street in front of the magnolia tree, my mom and dad live on a brick street.
> 
> Kathy


I was just commenting to my DH at the good condition of that street. Not a crack or chip to be seen! Vine Street has to be at least 70 years old.....sure don't make 'em like they used to! I remember the sound of cars driving on the street, too. Ahhhh...fond memories

:-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> I goggled this and all I got was a spot on a map.


I put that exactly (137c Russell, manurewa) and nothing more and was able to look right at her roof. I think it was in the first hit. Some website that starts with Z, I think.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My six year old grandson helped me package up some yarn for a swap today. He picked out the colors. Some of the balls didn't fit in the box. He asked me if I was going to put it back in the boxes in our barn. I told him to put it into the cabinet in the house. 
He rolled his eyes at me and looked at me with the you are soooo in trouble face. Said " I am so telling grandpa on you." Nothing like getting ratted out by the grandson.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Co-ordinated suburbia would be brilliant here, if you googled my address, Russell Rd, manurewa, you would see what I live with!, It shows the house in front, that is built of homemade 'Breeze Blocks' or Concrete blocks. We are the 'in-fill' but fairly well designed, MDF.

It is quite interesting, having checked 'google' now, how un-photogenic, most of our local houses are![/quote]

I goggled this and all I got was a spot on a map.[/quote]

try 131- about179 Russell Road, and you may see our neighbourhood in all it's odd unglory.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My six year old grandson helped me package up some yarn for a swap today. He picked out the colors. Some of the balls didn't fit in the box. He asked me if I was going to put it back in the boxes in our barn. I told him to put it into the cabinet in the house.
> He rolled his eyes at me and looked at me with the you are soooo in trouble face. Said " I am so telling grandpa on you." Nothing like getting ratted out by the grandson.


And I bet he knows how to play one off against t'other, bright boy!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My six year old grandson helped me package up some yarn for a swap today. He picked out the colors. Some of the balls didn't fit in the box. He asked me if I was going to put it back in the boxes in our barn. I told him to put it into the cabinet in the house.
> ...


He does have his days. Such a sweet heart.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy, very pretty yarn and hat. I love variegated yarns, makes me feel like a designer!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren, Out of the mouths of babes!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Chilly and partly cloudy in Maryland this morning. It is supposed to become quite windy, then tomorrow rain will arrive carrying over into Saturday. That's if the Weather "Prevaricator" on TV is correct.
> 
> I'm teleworking today, so do not have to leave the house to fight traffic. 490 calender days remaining until my planned retirement day - not that I'm counting, you understand.


Siouxann, I think your weather is very similar to ours. Today was a nice day to work in the yard. Although too windy to get under the oak trees for fear a branch would drop.

It's nice to be able to mark the days off on your calendar. DH was happy to retire after 37 years with the Federal government. I don't know how he did it. :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> NanaCaren, Out of the mouths of babes!


How true.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm jealous of you guys who posted pictures of the flowering trees. I have a little one in my side yard that I've been nursing along for a few years now. I think it's a flowering crabapple. Anyway, I bought it for $10 at Aldi and it was just a stick. It blooms every Spring and I really wanted to take a picture, but can't find my camera. My house is in need of a major overhaul!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> myfanwy, very pretty yarn and hat. I love variegated yarns, makes me feel like a designer!


Thank you! When it comes to hats, I tend to do my basic math, and then go by feel, I have not stitched in the ends yet, but hope it will be reversible. I am waiting to see the young lady I have made it for! That is the crunch point, I really need to make a head, for modelling- I plan to get stuck into some papier mache' ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy, very pretty yarn and hat. I love variegated yarns, makes me feel like a designer!
> ...


Papier-mâché that brings back memories. When I was young we made a wolf head out of papier-mâché for a float in the parade. It scared some of the neighbor children. We also used to make Easter baskets every year.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

TGIF- Finally Friday, new Tea Party will begin later.... in the meantime, off to work. Daughter has birthday party this weekend, house is in order, of course, will close the door to my office as it's in chaos. Bought a new desk off a lady that I saw in her garage. My oldest daughter is going to help me go get it. Once I get the desk, I can put down this card table I have my computer on and try to get organized in here!! Plenty on the agenda for the weekend.... Hi all and have a great Friday!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just saw this on today's KP forum. Thought the moto sports fans would enjoy.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70829-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Siouuxann,
That is so cute. I could make a couple of those. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - water emergency - did i miss something?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well, the kitchen faucet was dripping just enough to be annoying, hubby decided to find out just why it was dripping and when he took off the hot water knob then went to put it back on, the hot water would no longer turn off, at all.
So we had to turn off all the water as there were no cut off valves in the house (there is now, we put on in).
We had a heck of a time getting it fixed, the copper pipe for the cold water got a small pin hole and anyway, we didn't have running water for 3 days, got it fixed on the 3rd night. YAY!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - water emergency - did i miss something?
> ...


We had a similar problem a couple years ago when installing a new shower.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

SiouxAnn....very cute! Love to start the day with a laugh! Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - water emergency - did i miss something?
> ...


*chuckles* over the "good ole days" when there was running water only if your feet ran the buckets from the well?? I had many of those days in my past. I am so thankful for running water that we have now and the hot water tank!! Sounds like you had your spring adventure already?!?


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

*chuckles* over the "good ole days" when there was running water only if your feet ran the buckets from the well?? I had many of those days in my past. I am so thankful for running water that we have now and the hot water tank!! Sounds like you had your spring adventure already?!?(quote) 

LOL. I remember those "good ole days" The hot water tank was a copper washing kettle that set on the coal burning stove year round. Do appreciate our mod cons just hate the taste of what passes for water.

Poledra, Thankfully you "water escapades" are over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - water emergency - did i miss something?
> ...


How did you manage? three days is a long time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The neighbor has a hose that I just got buckets of water for whatever I needed, worked fairly well. The worst part is the toilet, just refilled the tank with a bucket. 
I remember growing up in Alaska my uncle lived 40 miles from town and didn't have running water or electricity, had to haul water from the creek, so when we visited during the summer we'd just bath in the creek rather than have to haul more water than necessary. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Been a long week. Is it happy hour yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely nanacaren - in fact - have two.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Been a long week. Is it happy hour yet?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I forgot it's Friday today. We can look forward to tasty treats from Dave in a while.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I forgot it's Friday today. We can look forward to tasty treats from Dave in a while.


Your drudge hadn't fogotten. He's busily typing a receipt and converting measures from his note-book into American and French Revolutionary systems of measurements!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot it's Friday today. We can look forward to tasty treats from Dave in a while.
> ...


It is maple syrup harvesting time here in Canada and I would suppose the same in parts of the US.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh woe! I need to think of something delicious next week to add, and convert it into those Gas Regulo 3 sort of numbers, which will be just about enough math to wake me up. A regional favorite, maybe.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Timing isn't so critical with lilacs, but rotating out the older wood is recommended. It does take a few years to produce blossoms so pruning out the old wood should be done on a gradual basis. Always a good idea to remove the old blossom ends after flowering and shape things up a bit. Major pruning is best in late winter.


mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful tree cmaliza. I have a small pink magnolia in the backyard. I wouldn't let DH prune it right away because it was so pretty as a bush. now I wish I had because we have to prune it now, it is getting too big. It flowered beautifully but still needs more pruning and shaping. Up here in the north the garden/nursery people say to only prune a little and in Feb or March. Of course March was way too warm and it started budding and flowering. We will work on it again next year. I am anxious for the lilacs. Thank goodness no allergies. My two oldest inherited that one to the pollen in the spring and the other to a hayfever in the fall. Enjoy spring!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh woe! I need to think of something delicious next week to add, and convert it into those Gas Regulo 3 sort of numbers, which will be just about enough math to wake me up. A regional favorite, maybe.


And proper weights, not these nebullous cups and sticks!

While you're at it, don't forget a UK pint has 20 Imp. fl oz and is 20& more than a US pint, so the fluid ounces are slightly different too!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

"Nebulous cups and sticks"--sort of sounds like some kind of aerial sports equipment.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Oh woe! I need to think of something delicious next week to add, and convert it into those Gas Regulo 3 sort of numbers, which will be just about enough math to wake me up. A regional favorite, maybe.
> ...


And how many Americans know what a 'dsp' is?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there, I've just posted this week's receipt, _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, as promised. You can find it at this week's Tea Party:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71235-1.html#1296484

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dessert spoon.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome, Wannabear. Anglophile, or transplant?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> "Nebulous cups and sticks"--sort of sounds like some kind of aerial sports equipment.


Sends my mind into orbit trying to work out whether it's a volumetric measure and the degree to which volumetric measures should be 'shaken down'.

They really are totally meaningless terms for most people in the UK

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I also put a metric equivalent, America did sign the accord to measure everything in Metric terms in the early nineteenth century.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Anglophile.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > "Nebulous cups and sticks"--sort of sounds like some kind of aerial sports equipment.
> ...


Basically volumetric, always for liquid measures, and to varying degrees for dry; the term 'packed' is sometimes used--generally referring to brown sugar--and is frequently a bone of contention for measuring flour which some contend should be pre-sifted (sieved), others by the 'dip-level' method. 'Shaking down' would frowned upon! Clearly a less than precise system but it seems to work out for most recipes; as you know, many other factors come into play in the kitchen--relative humidity, ambient temperature, appropriate utensil usage and so on.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Those dang revolutionary colonials!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


It's the Frnch Revolutionaries really, they even trid a deciml calendar for a while. That caused utter chaos and it's still giving historians headaches to-day!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Espece de foux!!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! For all of you praying people to what ever diety you choose, Requesting prayer for my DH. He had an heart atteck Saturday afternoon. He is doing fairly decent, but he has to have Quadruple By-pass surgery. Most likely this will take place sometime on Tuesday. 
I will check back and do up-dates as possible.
Thaank you all and Bless you for your kindness. Kat


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatStabe said:


> Hi everyone! For all of you praying people to what ever diety you choose, Requesting prayer for my DH. He had an heart atteck Saturday afternoon. He is doing fairly decent, but he has to have Quadruple By-pass surgery. Most likely this will take place sometime on Tuesday.
> I will check back and do up-dates as possible.
> Thaank you all and Bless you for your kindness. Kat


Oh KatStabe, know that we have you and DH in our prayers, will be watching for updates. Take care of yourself also, get rest and remember to eat and drink fluids. Will send this requests to my prayer group.. take care... Marianne


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Hi everyone! For all of you praying people to what ever diety you choose, Requesting prayer for my DH. He had an heart atteck Saturday afternoon. He is doing fairly decent, but he has to have Quadruple By-pass surgery. Most likely this will take place sometime on Tuesday.
> I will check back and do up-dates as possible.
> Thaank you all and Bless you for your kindness. Kat


adding you and dh to our prayer list. take care or yourself, or you will be of no use to dh :roll:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Hi everyone! For all of you praying people to what ever diety you choose, Requesting prayer for my DH. He had an heart atteck Saturday afternoon. He is doing fairly decent, but he has to have Quadruple By-pass surgery. Most likely this will take place sometime on Tuesday.
> I will check back and do up-dates as possible.
> Thaank you all and Bless you for your kindness. Kat


You are in my prayers.Take care of yourself too. You have to be strong to help in his recovery. My DH had this 20 years ago. His bypass was emergency, a few hours after he got to the hospital the decision was made. He is doing great now, no problem in all these years. You and your DH have all my prayers. My thoughts will be with you Tue.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My best friend's husband had a triple bypass. I am thinking and pray for your hubby for a speedy recovery. God bless you both and keep you safe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree take care of yourself, get rest. I am praying for DH.


Southern Gal said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! For all of you praying people to what ever diety you choose, Requesting prayer for my DH. He had an heart atteck Saturday afternoon. He is doing fairly decent, but he has to have Quadruple By-pass surgery. Most likely this will take place sometime on Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Warm up some vegetable oil (put quite a bit of oil in the skillet so that it comes half way up the donut) in a skillet (on med-low heat). Meanwhile I used Grands biscuits(refridgerated, canned biscuits) and flattened them a little and then used a small circle to cut out the center. Then you place the donuts in the heated oil (they will cook pretty fast) and turn them over once the one side becomes golden brown. When they are golden put them on a paper towel to cool. Melt butter in a bowl and dip the donuts in the butter and then dip the donuts in cinnamon and sugar and you're done!! So delicious!

You don't have to cut out the center, just poke your finger thru and stretch them a bit........Della


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Duhhhhh, why didn't I think of that????  dandylion/sue



Della said:


> Warm up some vegetable oil (put quite a bit of oil in the skillet so that it comes half way up the donut) in a skillet (on med-low heat). Meanwhile I used Grands biscuits(refridgerated, canned biscuits) and flattened them a little and then used a small circle to cut out the center. Then you place the donuts in the heated oil (they will cook pretty fast) and turn them over once the one side becomes golden brown. When they are golden put them on a paper towel to cool. Melt butter in a bowl and dip the donuts in the butter and then dip the donuts in cinnamon and sugar and you're done!! So delicious!
> 
> You don't have to cut out the center, just poke your finger thru and stretch them a bit........Della


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Katstabe --Prayingfor DH. I'm so sorry, but his life was spared. It is going to be a slow process healing, get some much need rest.


----------

